# WIG CHALLENGE 2014



## CurliDiva (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm starting the *WIG CHALLENGE 2014* now- so please just *"thank"* this post to join!

The WIG CHALLENGE 2014 is very, very *EASY*..........just wear any type of wig as your main* PROTECTIVE STYLE* of choice while growing out your "real" hair!

* WIG CHALLENGE* guidelines: 

• The Wig Challenge is in effect from Jan 1st - Dec 31st, 2014 (you can join at any time during the year by "thanking" this first post) 

• a WIG means any ....... full wig, half wig, full lace wig, U-part, or a lace fronts (NOT twists, phony pony, braided extensions or traditional weaves) store bought or self-made.

• Wigs are a great PROTECICTIVE STYLE because you can take as many breaks as you want - just PULL IT OFF whenever you want to see and touch your real hair! You can even baggy or deep condition underneath, any no one is the wiser.

• *You MUST take **care of your hair and scalp underneath*.........*.*this challenge is about progress, not a styling crutch......*our ultimate goal is healthy, long REAL hair!* 

• Keep in touch, post photos, ask questions, share advice and let us know how you're doing at least once per month! 

Please remember there is a TON of information in the previous WIG CHALLENGES....... 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012 and 20013 threads.

Also, the *WIG CHALLENGE* works easily with others challenges -- such as the Bootcamp, Deep Conditioning, Scalp Massage, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, etc. -- since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

*Happy New Year and Happy Hair Growing!*


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are some my personal tips and favorite videos for a flawless WIG look!

*Mindset*
Some people may “try” to make you feel bad about wearing a WIG but please remember you don’t owe them any explanations.  Keep focus on your hair goals and let the haters hate. But if you need some sassy  suggestions, simply reply:
· No, I am not bald-headed.
· If I am suffering from an illness, it is still  none of your business. 
· No, other ethnic groups wear wigs too, no just black women. 
· No, I don’t NEED to show you my real hair.  
· No, I’m not trying to look like (insert) any black celebrity.


*Where to BUY*
Check online for reviews and comments on wig brands and wig sellers– this is especially true if you plan to spend hundreds and hundreds of dollars for a full lace wig. Wig style names, color chart, return policy and textures vary from one company or bran to another.


*What to buy / Picking a Style*
This is just my personal opinion – Just because some vendor makes a wig of 40 inches of rainbow pink and yellow bright, supposedly Malaysian-textured hair, does not mean that you should BUY it! 

That being said, WIGS are a great way to switch things up without damaging your real hair – want highlights, go lighter, new color altogether, got longer or shorter, super curly, kinky or straight. Please just wear a style that looks flattering to your face, skin tone, and body!



*WIG Photos Lie*
I’m not sure why but most WIG photography makes the models and hair look horrible. I would suggest visiting a BSS to see wigs in person or search for the wig name online.  

Below are some of my favorite WIG videos on YouTube! Please show some WIG LOVE by subscribing and liking their videos, if you find the info useful: 


*Sewing Down a WIG*
Yes, you can sew down a wig just like a weave, here is a video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=0dp5n19D8_Y

Help for a recessing hairline: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OObdMQE5-E8


*Remove that Out-of-the-box SHINE*
I personally recommend using DRY SHAMPOO to dull that Out-of-the-Box SHINE! 

It is super easy to use,  more effective  and less messy than homemade remedies such as baby powder or vinegar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm366Hd0D3s


*Dry Shampoo*
I’m posting this video link twice because I think DRY SHAMPOO can be Wig wearer best friend to refresh your style: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm366Hd0D3s


*Faux Bleached Knots*
Use concealer or foundation a shade or two lighter than your face – why? The color of your scalp is usually lighter than your face.  Never wear a wig with lace parting with a black wig cap:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wowgyQbCqLI


*Faux Middle Part*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuT1cUoGH10


*Elastic Band Method*
Here’s a video about the band method to avoid using tape or glue:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xz3pMnmntQ


 *You can Curl a Synthetic WIG:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkjVLn1lV4E


*You can Straighten a Synthetic WIG:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhltEz2hhzg


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 18, 2013)

Place holder.... Wigging to MBL and beyond


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

I plan to wig it for at least 3 months and see how it will help me for now. I will start wigging January
1st and have my hair braided in bee hive or individuals. Here's my current length.       HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in.  I won't have a starting pic until after the new year.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2013)

13StepsAhead said:


> Place holder.... Wigging to MBL and beyond



My jaw just dropped...your hair is gorgeous!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 18, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My jaw just dropped...your hair is gorgeous!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



 Aww thanks so much!! HairPleezeGrow


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 18, 2013)

I've been doing this for a minute.

CurliDiva - have you been to pinklacewigs.com on Georgia Ave?


----------



## anoriginalpyt (Dec 18, 2013)

this is right on time, i'm currently on week 2 with this synthetic bob. i actually came on this side of lhcf to find out how to revive a synthetic. 

sorry ladies, i don't have any length photos right now. but i will add a few before january.






i bought this wig in a 2, and i'm hoping it'll last the rest of the month


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is the wig I made and will be using for most of this challenge  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

13StepsAhead said:


> Here is the wig I made and will be using for most of this challenge  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty!


----------



## yardyspice (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about it because if I stick with my Reggie I will be at waist by April if not sooner.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm in. I fell off on my wigging. I won't have an update until sometime after the first.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm in.   I think I'll flat iron for my b day next week, so I'll post a pic then


----------



## auntybe (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm in again!   I think I am addicted to wigs!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2013)

Have my hair in a bun probably until Tuesday and will wash and plait my hair for my wig.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MonaRae (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been wigging it since September and my hair is the better for it.  I currently wash my hair every 2 weeks, braid it up and don't touch it utill the next wash day.  In between washes I apply S-Curl and baggy nightly.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 21, 2013)

I was going to wig it starting Tuesday but I realized I still have this darn micro hair in my drawer that needs to be used. Think I'm going to get micros if my sis in law will do it and leave them in for 2 months then wig it from there.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 25, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm in.   I think I'll flat iron for my b day next week, so I'll post a pic then



Here is my starting pic of my real hair after a semi-failed flat iron experiment. It falls a little below SL.  This just reinforced that I prefer to wear a wig when I want straight hair.


----------



## Evallusion (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm in again.

starting pics attached...


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm in...I plan to get 2-3 wigs made then rotate them throughout 2014


----------



## quirkydimples (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in! I just relaxed my hair last night and won't relax again until March or April. I bought my first wig a couple of weeks ago (the Mommy), but it was too tight (or my head was too big). My Greta by Vanessa just arrived and I love it!

I'll wash and condition on Sundays and do six flat twists back. I'll GHE under my wig M-F, taking it off when I get home from work each day while continuing to GHE through the night. I'll spray Taliah Waajid's protective mist bodifier each day and use the roots only applicator to apply her African healing oyl.

My wig is synthetic and I'm treating it like it's my own hair at work, so that means I'll buy multiples of the same wig (maybe a different color occasionally). This is my plan for the year and maybe finally I'll get to APL.


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi all,

Uber excited about this challenge since I decided I was doing this for 2014 and 2015. Just took my hair out of a sew-in and got my hair cornrowed yesterday. I also bought my first wig for this challenge...hopefully it doesn't look too wiggy...I'm posting pics of my starting length and the wig. I also plan to get two U-part wigs made by February or March and wear them with a closure using the elastic band method.


----------



## BrownBetty (Dec 29, 2013)

Where do you all buy your wigs?  I would like human hair wigs.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 29, 2013)

I would like to join again, this time I will be more consistent.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Dec 29, 2013)

ill upload a pic after I take out these braids 3


----------



## BrownBetty (Dec 30, 2013)

Tchanelle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Uber excited about this challenge since I decided I was doing this for 2014 and 2015. Just took my hair out of a sew-in and got my hair cornrowed yesterday. I also bought my first wig for this challenge...hopefully it doesn't look too wiggy...I'm posting pics of my starting length and the wig. I also plan to get two U-part wigs made by February or March and wear them with a closure using the elastic band method.



That is nice... Where did you get it?


----------



## Tchanelle (Dec 30, 2013)

BrownBetty

I got it from my local bss, the brand is It's a Wig and the name is Janice. 
http://www.itsawig.com/wig/premium-synthetic-wigs/janice.html


----------



## Letta (Dec 30, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I've been doing this for a minute.
> 
> CurliDiva - have you been to pinklacewigs.com on Georgia Ave?



ThatJerseyGirl, I checked yelp and they said it was closed. I'd never heard of them before. Were they good?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

I didn't feel like getting braids put in but I'm still trying to figure out what's the best way to braid my fine hair underneath my wigs! This is an issue with me and not sure if I should try individuals or twists underneath so I'm not causing breakage or tons of splits. Any advice?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TheNDofUO (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in I've been wigging 9 months a year so far and have experience the fastest growth of my life. 0.5 a moth despite not being the fastest grower


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Letta said:


> ThatJerseyGirl, I checked yelp and they said it was closed. I'd never heard of them before. Were they good?



Closed????  *clutchin my pearls in horror and disgust!!!!

Hell yeah they were good. Im going to call tomorrow.  Not saying that I don't believe you, but they were just opened this summer.

I will let you know my findings.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. I've been alternating between wigs and twists over the last year and plan on continuing in 2014


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 30, 2013)

[USER=330401]HairPleezeGrow[/USER];19448139 said:
			
		

> I didn't feel like getting braids put in but I'm still trying to figure out what's the best way to braid my fine hair underneath my wigs! This is an issue with me and not sure if I should try individuals or twists underneath so I'm not causing breakage or tons of splits. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I struggle with this too.  I was doing flat twists straight back, but that started to cause breakage in my crown.  I tried individuals and twists and that seemed to work better, but it was more bulky.  Right now, I'm trying a cornrow on each side.  It is too early to tell if that is working.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 31, 2013)

uofmpanther said:


> I struggle with this too.  I was doing flat twists straight back, but that started to cause breakage in my crown.  I tried individuals and twists and that seemed to work better, but it was more bulky.  Right now, I'm trying a cornrow on each side.  It is too early to tell if that is working.



Thanks! I may try individuals in the back and cornrows going to the sides in the front...just so it's not bulky.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 31, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I didn't feel like getting braids put in but I'm still trying to figure out what's the best way to braid my fine hair underneath my wigs! This is an issue with me and not sure if I should try individuals or twists underneath so I'm not causing breakage or tons of splits. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


 
HairPleezeGrow,

 When I'm felling super lazy - I just gather my hair into two low ponytails and wrap the ends around my head. It stays flat enough. I'm deep conditioning under my wig (at work) as am I'm typing this! LOL


----------



## ojemba (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in, been in a cornrows beehive for almost 8 weeks while wearing my homemade wigs. Ill come back with LC when I take beehive out in 3 weeks.


----------



## PuddingPop (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in. Am I the only Baldie joining the challenge?  Everyone else seems to be starting with some hair. I just BC'd and I only have about 1/2 inch. I plan to wear wigs until it grows out some.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

PuddingPop said:


> I'm in. Am I the only Baldie joining the challenge?  Everyone else seems to be starting with some hair. I just BC'd and I only have about 1/2 inch. I plan to wear wigs until it grows out some.



Lol, no you're not. I'm rocking a pixie cut.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going to dye my synthetic wig this weekend. I thought I liked the color, and I do, just not for everyday. I'm going to go to Michael's or Hobby Lobby tomorrow to buy fabric dye or acrylic ink. Wish me luck!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> I'm going to dye my synthetic wig this weekend. I thought I liked the color, and I do, just not for everyday. I'm going to go to Michael's or Hobby Lobby tomorrow to buy fabric dye or acrylic ink. Wish me luck!



Let us know how it turns out

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trclemons (Jan 2, 2014)

I wore my first official wig today and got so many compliments.  It was the Outre Shorty.  This wig thing is exciting and addictive.  I have 12 wigs that I will rotate every 2 weeks.  I've already prepped my co-workers that we will have guest employees all year and this week's guest employee is named Ms. Shorty.  I am really looking forward to this year of wigging our way to longer, stronger hair.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 2, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I struggle with this too.  I was doing flat twists straight back, but that started to cause breakage in my crown.  I tried individuals and twists and that seemed to work better, but it was more bulky.  Right now, I'm trying a cornrow on each side.  It is too early to tell if that is working.



I do eight to ten individual braids/ plaits ( with my own hair lol) all over that I leave in after my shampoo/condition process each week. Cornrows would be the death of my poor hair lol. For flatness, I simply hair pin my hair down almost in a cross wrap position. As long as my plaits are taut at the root and down the braid, I have no issue with them laying really flat once pinned down.

NGraceO


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm planning on wigging it this week, wash/dc then flat twists and wig it up. I'm on the hunt for some half wigs too because I'm part of a heat challenge and a half wig would be perfect for this.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Ladies,

I cut the lace down on my current wig, but the remaining lace is too rough on the front of my head. Is there anything I can do to soften it up?

 I figured out the problem.  The wig was too loose and once I tightened up the bands so it couldn't move, I didn't have any more problems.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 4, 2014)

So...RIT dye did not work and now I'm concerned about feeling comfortable with the color. I think I may have to wear my hair this week to work and then wig it when my 1B version comes in.

The photo of me in the pink shirt is the original and the other is after I colored it. -_-


----------



## Tchanelle (Jan 4, 2014)

quirkydimples 

Is it that you don't like the color or do you have concerns about wearing this color at work?


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 4, 2014)

Tchanelle

Wearing it at work. I'm starting a new, conservative job and looking to be upwardly mobile. It's a fun color, but I didn't expect it to be so...bright.


----------



## Tchanelle (Jan 4, 2014)

quirkydimples

Ah, I see. In that case I would stick to the plan. You can wear the black during the week and the blonde on the weekends.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 4, 2014)

Tchanelle  I used dark brown dye. My husband just walked in the door with black. I'll give it a go and if that doesn't work, I'll just wait until my 1B arrives.

Update:  Fail.


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey ladies,

In your opinion, who does the best wig reviews on youtube?


----------



## Tchanelle (Jan 4, 2014)

quirkydimples

Cool beans, I hope it turns out the way you want.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 4, 2014)

AlwaysSearching

I'm new to wigs, so I'm not sure. If there's a wig I like, I just google it and see if anyone has reviewed it. HTH


----------



## JLOP09 (Jan 4, 2014)

...........


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 6, 2014)

I am playing with the idea of wigging it again. I used to wear wigs a lot and then stopped wearing them for whatever reasons. But now that I'm getting serious about my fitness I think I need to start wigging it again. I sweat A LOT when I workout and it's impossible for me to keep my hair looking fly. I refuse to give up on working out and being fit, so may need to look into a wig. I'm going to see if I can find anything I like over the next few days and report back.  

I'd love more ideas! I'm not sure if I want to go with something short or something long. I was partial to long hair back in the day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I want to hang out with you ladies. I wore wigs in 2009 but stopped when I started wearing kinky twists. I have bought several over the years but none that I really liked. I really like short curly wigs that are shorter than chin length and that is hard to find where I am. I bought a few online but they were a mess. And I have not gotten good at modifying wigs.

I did buy Vanessa's Amerie wig this weekend. She is a short curly wig which is about my natural length. I took a brush and frizzed her out so she looks like my natural hair. I wore her to work for the first time and so far so good. It is the men that always comment on my hair and so far they like it. 

I have my girl tashboog shaping my Fingercomber Angled Bob. I am hoping to put that in rotation. And I will probably go wig shopping again this weekend to find a backup. 

I will try to wig it for the first quarter. 

I will take pictures tonight.


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anybody ever had a wig made from Real Fly Honey Wigs or another wig company.  How was the quality?  My wig making skills arent that great


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 6, 2014)

I want in please! i was wig gin' consistently in 2012 and got great growth. then i decided i didn't need them in 2013 and basically didn't retain much, so I'm going back to what works.  I'll be starting on the weekends so pics to follow soon


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2014)

My hair is in some serious slow growth state (from neglect, of course) and I think getting back to my wigs will help it's growth along. I'm so in this challenge. I need it right now too. I'll be wearing one of my half wigs tomorrow and I need to look for 2 really nice whole wigs to alternate with the half ones.


----------



## MoniqueHK (Jan 6, 2014)

I plan to wig it 2014 for sure


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

I left my wig in the car last night and it was too cold to go back out and get it. So I tried to warm it up while driving to work this morning  

I don't know if I can bring myself to wear a wig every week. I am wondering if you I need to wear a wig one week and then flat twist extensions the next. I will see how I feel by the end of the week.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm getting back on my wig game after wearing my hair out for the past few months 
Wearing my eloquent hair half wig now. 
Eyeing a few synthetics to purchase to rotate in.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> *I left my wig in the car last night and it was too cold to go back out and get it. So I tried to warm it up while driving to work this morning*
> 
> I don't know if I can bring myself to wear a wig every week. I am wondering if you I need to wear a wig one week and then flat twist extensions the next. I will see how I feel by the end of the week.



Hey @ faithVA,

 Please don't say you put it on at a red light! LOL

 In the winter, think of your wig as a hair hat! It will help to keep you warm!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=9197 said:
			
		

> CurliDiva[/USER];19488385]Hey @ faithVA,
> 
> Please don't say you put it on at a red light! LOL
> 
> In the winter, think of your wig as a hair hat! It will help to keep you warm!



 No, I didn't put it on while in the car, even though I have snatched them off while driving down the highway. I just waited until I got to work to put it on.

The wig does keep my head warm but I really dislike stuff on my head  So I take my wig off when everyone at work leaves and put it on at the very last minute. I'm trying to figure out now how I am going to make it to the end of the day


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

I am ready to snatch this wig off my head  I can make it 4 more hours. breathe in, breathe out


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, I'm thinking about joining this challenge using u-part wigs. I need an alternative to cornrows under the wig as my crown can't handle it. Any ideas???


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am ready to snatch this wig off my head  I can make it 4 more hours. breathe in, breathe out


 
 Is your wig made of synthetic or human hair? 

 Synthetic, especially if the style is long can be scratchy! :/


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

[USER=30767 said:
			
		

> All4Tris[/USER];19488991]Hey, I'm thinking about joining this challenge using u-part wigs. I need an alternative to cornrows under the wig as my crown can't handle it. Any ideas???



Can you leave the crown out and then just do individual braids/twists in that section?

I actually have my hair in flat twist under my wig and do loser flat twists in my crown.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> Is your wig made of synthetic or human hair?
> 
> Synthetic, especially if the style is long can be scratchy! :/



It is synthetic. It doesn't itch. I just feel like my head is being squeezed all day.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Can you leave the crown out and then just do individual braids/twists in that section?  I actually have my hair in flat twist under my wig and do loser flat twists in my crown.



Thanks... I never thought about that! I'll give individual braids in the crown area a try.


----------



## adellehenri81 (Jan 7, 2014)

Im joining! Iam transitioning to natural and never wigged until I met....Creta Girl. Im in love. I thow her in a bun at work then leave she down for the weekend. I finally figured out how to do a Flat twist that would make you tuber Mahoganycurls jealous! Lol 

My plan: braid hair into to individual plaits. Leave and inch perimeter out.I will wash and deep condition my hair every sunday. Moisturize and seal all hair every 2 days, flat twist the perimeter. Sleep in satin scarf.

Stats: My natural hair is 4 inches now. My entire hair is APL. Im 10 months post.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 7, 2014)

cant remember if i joined this challenge or not, but im in lol
i wear wigs faithfully every day and it's been awesome for me. My only issue is my edges, i think they might be thinning a bit. I'm currently wearing the wig in my avatar but in a 1B. 
adellehenri81 , I've had Creta girl before and it didnt work out for me. How are you putting it in a bun and all that? and you putting a scarf around the edges?


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It is synthetic. It doesn't itch. I just feel like my head is being squeezed all day.




i hate that feeling lol


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm going to remake my wig this weekend... It feels a little loose and I don't want to add pins because I have had them pull out my edges in the past.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm in! I have been wiggin it since late 2009 and I will continue to use them for years to come.  I usually wear lace wigs because I just don't like how wiggy some synthetic wigs look so I usually by indian remy or human hair wigs.  I will post a starting pic later because I can't upload any right now.  I'm excited to join this challenge.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

I thinnned out Amerie last night. It was my first time. She does look a little better. I will wash her this weekend and see if I need to thin her out some more. I also cut her bangs to keep it out of my eyes. This weekend, I need to buy a brush and some sheen spray.

I also have a Mia human hair wig I thinned her out as well and cut off about 1/2". I am going to try to twist and rod set her to see if I can make her work.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 8, 2014)

I may be dropping out of the wig challenge. My color mishap caused me to have to wear my hair to my first week of work. And I've found that doing my hair (a bun using spin pins) isn't really adding much time to my morning prep (I exercise before work). 

Also, since I planned on wearing a short wig, I don't want to deal with questions and back and forth should I choose to occasionally wear my CBL hair out at work. (I teach.)

I think I've made my decision.

I still plan to GHE at night and through my morning workout, so hopefully that will be enough for me to make APL this year. Wish me luck!  

...off to join another challenge.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 8, 2014)

quirkydimples said:


> I may be dropping out of the wig challenge. My color mishap caused me to have to wear my hair to my first week of work. And I've found that doing my hair (a bun using spin pins) isn't really adding much time to my morning prep (I exercise before work).  *Also, since I planned on wearing a short wig, I don't want to deal with questions and back and forth should I choose to occasionally wear my CBL hair out at work. (I teach.) * I think I've made my decision.  I still plan to GHE at night and through my morning workout, so hopefully that will be enough for me to make APL this year. Wish me luck!  ...off to join another challenge.



Lol, I'm verrrrry particular about my hair in that way, and I tech as well. I am very selective about that hair I choose to wear because I don't care for questions such as those. Oh middle schoolers.  good luck with everything though!!!

NGraceO


----------



## quirkydimples (Jan 8, 2014)

NGraceO

Exactly! Imagine how it would be with high schoolers! Lol...


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 8, 2014)

I've found my wig! I went wig shopping today and was getting really discouraged because I was having a hard time finding a wig that flattered my face. Just when I was about to give up I found one! It's a lace front called Molly by Freetress Equal. It's nice curly waves. I just washed and conditioned it and am planning to wear it tomorrow. Will post pics! I'm really excited about getting back into a wig routine!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! I think I want to make a wig but I live in a windy city, how do you guys keep your wigs on? Is it possible to sew them down?


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 9, 2014)

Igotstripes said:


> Hi everyone! I think I want to make a wig but I live in a windy city, how do you guys keep your wigs on? Is it possible to sew them down?



I live in a Windy City too... I have a u-part wig that I sew down  and one with wig clips (not my fav) but, I haven't had any incidents with the wind.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jan 9, 2014)

How are yu guys caring for your edges under your wig?


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 9, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I live in a Windy City too... I have a u-part wig that I sew down  and one with wig clips (not my fav) but, I haven't had an incidents with the wind.



Awesome thanks!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 9, 2014)

jayjaycurlz said:


> How are yu guys caring for your edges under your wig?



Good question. This is something I'm concerned about. I used to wear half wigs, so I never really had to worry about my edges. Now that I'm wearing a full/lace front I hope I don't get any damage to my edges.

So far so good with the wig! I've gotten a lot of complements. DH likes it. My male coworkers say I look sexy.  A female coworker said I looked elegant.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 9, 2014)

Wearing my home made wig today. I took dwn my 8 weeks beehive last week. I did a wash and deep condish on Tuesday and just put in some medium plaits. I'm scheduled to get my beehive this Saturday.

My starting LC for 2014 and Challenge


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 9, 2014)

I have been wearing wigs for a few years now and I have not had any problems with my edges due to wearing wigs.  If you keep your edges moisturized and tamed you should not have any issues especially if you are not using any adhesives to apply your wig.  I like to stick to natural products for my edges and products that don't build up since I am only washing my hair every 2-4 weeks since it is braided under my wig.
I also use the elastic band method for keeping my wig in place even in windy conditions and working out, for extra security I use a couple of bobby pins at the nape to keep it down in the back cause the elastic band method tends to leave it gaping at the nape (at least from the way I have been doing it)
Hope that helps.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 9, 2014)

djkforeal said:


> I have been wearing wigs for a few years now and I have not had any problems with my edges due to wearing wigs.  If you keep your edges moisturized and tamed you should not have any issues especially if you are not using any adhesives to apply your wig.  I like to stick to natural products for my edges and products that don't build up since I am only washing my hair every 2-4 weeks since it is braided under my wig.
> I also use the elastic band method for keeping my wig in place even in windy conditions and working out, for extra security I use a couple of bobby pins at the nape to keep it down in the back cause the elastic band method tends to leave it gaping at the nape (at least from the way I have been doing it)
> Hope that helps.



Thank you so much for the advice! I have a pixie now, so I can't braid down my hair or anything. I just throw on a wig cap and go on about my business. I do keep my hair moisturized underneath (spray it with a conditioner/water mix) and apply oil/grease around my edges before I put the cap on. I also spray the wig cap on the inside with sheen spray (don't know if that even makes sense ).  I'm hoping that all will prevent any breakage. I do leave a tiny bit of my hairline out in the front to cover up the edge of the wig (if that makes sense). I use some edge control on that part to slick it back. I also don't use combs. I use two bobby pins behind each ear and I've never had issues with my wig coming off. I guess I'm on the right track. Thanks again djkforeal.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm in .... at least until Spring.

I have my hair in 7 big braids which I moisturize daily.  As for my edges, I spray with water based mixture and apply cream daily. So far no issues but I will be watching them closely for thinning.  

I've fully transitioned to natural hair but wearing wigs is just so much easier for me than the constant manipulation.  Funny how I want my real hair to grow but love short wigs .... I have Molly, Mommy and Belinda in rotation.


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 9, 2014)

you have to keep your edges moisturized--with a cream or heavy product---i alternate btwn vaseline, aloe vera gel and some v05 conditioner that i mixed with glycerin

i moisturize everyday---when i get out of the shower as my hair is wet...

massage your edges when you take the wig off--be gentle when putting it on 
and taking it offf---
also you have to do the same with your nape area...





jayjaycurlz said:


> How are yu guys caring for your edges under your wig?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 9, 2014)

I just posted *(in the #2 slot of this thread) *some my personal tips and favorite YouTube videos for a flawless WIG look!

Enjoy!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's a picture of my wig.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

^^It blends nicely.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

I am doing better with my wig today. It is 4 pm and I'm not ready to kill anything yet. I have another hour before my coworkers leave and I can take it off. 

Tomorrow, If I can't find another wig I like, I will just buy another one of these for a back up when I need to wash this one.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2014)

Wigs will always be my favorite PS!  If I get scared about my edges, I massage in a little castor oil.  I also oil the combs with EVOO if I use them. 

I can't join the challenge just yet but I'll be lurking.  HHG ladies!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 9, 2014)

Just ordered my FIRST full lace wig- I am SOOOOOOO excited! I can't wait until it gets here


----------



## adellehenri81 (Jan 9, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> cant remember if i joined this challenge or not, but im in lol
> i wear wigs faithfully every day and it's been awesome for me. My only issue is my edges, i think they might be thinning a bit. I'm currently wearing the wig in my avatar but in a 1B.
> adellehenri81 , I've had Creta girl before and it didnt work out for me. How are you putting it in a bun and all that? and you putting a scarf around the edges?



I found that if you dont cut the wig its hard to cope with. I trimmed it to shoulder length. Leave an inch around the perimeter and twist to match the hair. Throw it all into a bun and thats it! Here is a you-tuber who does the same thing.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W5LJ_gO76Js


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 9, 2014)

adellehenri81 said:


> I found that if you dont cut the wig its hard to cope with. I trimmed it to shoulder length. Leave an inch around the perimeter and twist to match the hair. Throw it all into a bun and thats it! Here is a you-tuber who does the same thing. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W5LJ_gO76Js



Agreed. The first thing I do is chopped that baby to my shoulders. I bun mine with no hair left out. I show 2 inches of my edges and use a scarf to cover the line of the wig

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 9, 2014)

Btw, 

This is the quick weave/wig I made last weekend that I plan on wearing until the wheels fall off!!! 

I have no hair left out and I just show an inch or two of edges and wear a headband. I absolutely love that I can bun this wig (which is how I prefer to wear my hair at work) up or down. I also love that the texture of the hair is so similar to mine blown out or straightened with some reversion. 

Yay wigging!!

NGraceO


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 9, 2014)

[USER=46663 said:
			
		

> NGraceO[/USER];19502273]Agreed. The first thing I do is chopped that baby to my shoulders. I bun mine with no hair left out. I show 2 inches of my edges and use a scarf to cover the line of the wig
> 
> NGraceO


 
What's the name of the wig you are wearing?  I really like it.

I'm current sporting the Nia Girl _(can't remember the maker)_ but it looks like that the one you are weaing.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 9, 2014)

I use S-Curl for my edges and love it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 9, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Agreed. The first thing I do is chopped that baby to my shoulders. I bun mine with no hair left out. I show 2 inches of my edges and use a scarf to cover the line of the wig
> 
> NGraceO



I lovvvvee it! I can't wait til my twa grows out a bit more so i can rock this! Thanks for the idea


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 10, 2014)

MonaRae said:


> What's the name of the wig you are wearing?  I really like it.  I'm current sporting the Nia Girl (can't remember the maker) but it looks like that the one you are weaing.



That's Creta girl!

NGraceO


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Btw,
> 
> This is the quick weave/wig I made last weekend that I plan on wearing until the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> ...



deets pls...gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Btw,
> 
> This is the quick weave/wig I made last weekend that I plan on wearing until the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> ...



NGraceO, deets pls...gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 10, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Here's a picture of my wig.



gabulldawg I really like this wig on you!!!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Agreed. The first thing I do is chopped that baby to my shoulders. I bun mine with no hair left out. I show 2 inches of my edges and use a scarf to cover the line of the wig
> 
> NGraceO



That is fascinating. I love the versatility you have with that. Great job.


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> That's Creta girl!
> 
> NGraceO


 
I've been eyeing that wig for a couple of months!  Now I know I got to have it!  I love my Nia Girl but the curls are short therefore making the wig very wide.  I've had 2 Nia girls so far and both time I took it to a stylist and had them cut it down to fit me.  

Looks like I can cut Creta Girl myself without any mishaps! (_been there done that _)


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 10, 2014)

thats one of the best I've seen creta girl done--fab!




NGraceO said:


> That's Creta girl!
> 
> NGraceO


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 10, 2014)

My hair will be arriving today (kinkycurlyyaki afro kinky curly) and I'll be attempting to make a u part wig. Pray for me y'all


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 10, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> I lovvvvee it! I can't wait til my twa grows out a bit more so i can rock this! Thanks for the idea


     My pleasure!!  





scarcity21 said:


> NGraceO, deets pls...gorgeous!!!!!!!


    Hey! The hair I used was such a find- I purchased it from my local BSS. It's synthetic kinky straight wetted hair by Dejavu for 16.99 (a steal- esp considering that one was enough for the whole wig).  Anywho, I used Ivy from YouTube's "flip over" method (I wish I had found this sooner!!!) to construct it using bonding glue. I think that's it....lol. Let me know if you have any other questions!   





faithVA said:


> That is fascinating. I love the versatility you have with that. Great job.


    Thank you!    





MonaRae said:


> I've been eyeing that wig for a couple of months!  Now I know I got to have it!  I love my Nia Girl but the curls are short therefore making the wig very wide.  I've had 2 Nia girls so far and both time I took it to a stylist and had them cut it down to fit me.  Looks like I can cut Creta Girl myself without any mishaps! (been there done that )


  Buy it!! I  feel you. This was my second attempt at Creta  girl lol. Last time I botched it 


lux10023 said:


> thats one of the best I've seen creta girl done--fab!


   Thanks girl!  NGraceO


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 10, 2014)

Ordered Creta Girl today!  Can't wait to try it on.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> That's Creta girl!
> 
> NGraceO



NGraceO I have her and I cut it recently. Looking at yours I realized that I cut mine too short.  I will say I do the say with pushing it back. I created  a braid using Kanekalon hair that I wear if I don't feel like using a head back. I have the cut version on in my last youtube video. the link is in my siggy.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend any good online shops for synthetic wigs on the West Coast? It seems like they are all located back east. I'll even take a shop in Texas..
TIA


----------



## adellehenri81 (Jan 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Agreed. The first thing I do is chopped that baby to my shoulders. I bun mine with no hair left out. I show 2 inches of my edges and use a scarf to cover the line of the wig
> 
> NGraceO



Don't you love how versitile it is? I never thought to cover the line of the wig with a scarf! Im doing that after my sunday washday.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 10, 2014)

adellehenri81 said:


> Don't you love how versitile it is? I never thought to cover the line of the wig with a scarf! Im doing that after my sunday washday.



It's sooo amazing!  As low manipulation as you can get lol. My next feat though is finding a wig that gives even my edges a break....

NGraceO


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been making a upart since last weekend


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 10, 2014)

[USER=157926 said:
			
		

> Michelle1971[/USER];19505145]Can anyone recommend any good online shops for synthetic wigs on the West Coast? It seems like they are all located back east. I'll even take a shop in Texas..
> TIA


 
Have you tried Amazon? I ordered my Creta Girl from them today.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 10, 2014)

I usually find creta in any local bss


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 11, 2014)

Something I'm really loving about wigging it- especially synthetic- literally being invincible when in the rain. 

NGraceO


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Are yall using wig caps under ur wigs? Stocking or spandex? I have a ton of stocking wig caps and I'm hoping they dont dry out or damage my hair....


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 11, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Are yall using wig caps under ur wigs? Stocking or spandex? I have a ton of stocking wig caps and I'm hoping they dont dry out or damage my hair....



Wondering about the same thing. Hopefully some pros will chime in.

NGraceO


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 11, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Are yall using wig caps under ur wigs? Stocking or spandex? I have a ton of stocking wig caps and I'm hoping they dont dry out or damage my hair....



I've been using regular stocking wig caps from the BSS


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

Currently constructing a wig by resusing some Brazilian hair using ivys flip over method. I figure I can use this one for the weekends when I want to look fancy lol

NGraceO


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 12, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Are yall using wig caps under ur wigs? Stocking or spandex? I have a ton of stocking wig caps and I'm hoping they dont dry out or damage my hair....



I started using a satin cap last year.  It works better for me in retaining moisture.  I get the lightweight one from the BSS with the hood and two tails.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 12, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Currently constructing a wig by resusing some Brazilian hair using ivys flip over method. I figure I can use this one for the weekends when I want to look fancy lol  NGraceO



That's exactly what I'm doing! I'm trying that to go for a minimal hair out weave/wig.


----------



## trclemons (Jan 12, 2014)

jessicarabbit:  I've been using the wig cap, but someone in last year's wig challenge recommended using men's wave caps.  So I will try the wave cap next and after reading this post, I will try the satin cap too and see which one gives me the best moisture retention.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 12, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Currently constructing a wig by resusing some Brazilian hair using ivys flip over method. I figure I can use this one for the weekends when I want to look fancy lol  NGraceO



I just ordered some kinky curly and I'll be using this method as well when I construct my wig. What kind of cap are you using?


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing! I'm trying that to go for a minimal hair out weave/wig.



Yes!!! Did you see "styledbyleanna" 's "sexy voluminous hair" YouTube video with her unit styled? That's what I'm kind of going for!

Can't wait to see your finished product!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 12, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I just ordered some kinky curly and I'll be using this method as well when I construct my wig. What kind of cap are you using?



I would typically use a men's spandex cap, but since my head is abnormally large , and I would need to wear the cap while stitching  (which is impossible) to preserve the amount of stretch I need in order for the finished wig to fit properly. If you have a small head, however, that cap would work well. 

I live in nyc and was able to purchase a wefting cap (which is large enough for my head unstretched, meaning I can just use my wig head to make it)  from Helena's custom wig shop in manhattan. This cap is perf. I will be using it for any future wigs I make!!

NGraceO


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 12, 2014)

Just purchased a virgin brazilian remy wig for 150.00 at my local bss. Very pretty and natural looking. The lady said it would last about 4-5 months with proper care, which is great since my usual synthetic wigs last all but 2 weeks of freshness. Excited


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 12, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I would typically use a men's spandex cap, but since my head is abnormally large , and I would need to wear the cap while stitching  (which is impossible) to preserve the amount of stretch I need in order for the finished wig to fit properly. If you have a small head, however, that cap would work well.  I live in nyc and was able to purchase a wefting cap (which is large enough for my head unstretched, meaning I can just use my wig head to make it)  from Helena's custom wig shop in manhattan. This cap is perf. I will be using it for any future wigs I make!!  NGraceO




I have a huge head too and I usually use dome caps as well but, I don't feel like fighting with that cap (again) to make this wig!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 13, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> I have a huge head too and I usually use dome caps as well but, I don't feel like fighting with that cap (again) to make this wig!



Girl I completely feel you! If I see the net wig cap I used last time in the BSS when I go later, I'll tell you which one it is. 


Ps- I finished my wig!!! 
Now I just have to figure out how to conceal that tiny bit of track showing (where the arrow is pointing in the pic) without having any leave out. Impossible or nah?

NGraceO


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 13, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Girl I completely feel you! If I see the net wig cap I used last time in the BSS when I go later, I'll tell you which one it is.
> 
> Ps- I finished my wig!!!
> Now I just have to figure out how to conceal that tiny bit of track showing (where the arrow is pointing in the pic) without having any leave out. Impossible or nah?
> ...



I dont see it lol


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 13, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> I dont see it lol



Lol either that's a good sign, or I just need a more high quality pic haha

NGraceO


----------



## ojemba (Jan 13, 2014)

Got my wig stand and more wig base caps now to get some hair to make more wigs.

Another week wearing this unit.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 13, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Girl I completely feel you! If I see the net wig cap I used last time in the BSS when I go later, I'll tell you which one it is.  Ps- I finished my wig!!! Now I just have to figure out how to conceal that tiny bit of track showing (where the arrow is pointing in the pic) without having any leave out. Impossible or nah?  NGraceO




I can see it... Just barely but, what about putting a small track under the wig and then pulling it over the track??? My only concern would be how it lays though...

ETA... Please let me know if you're able to get the name of the cap! TIA


----------



## BonBon (Jan 13, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Are yall using wig caps under ur wigs? Stocking or spandex? I have a ton of stocking wig caps and I'm hoping they dont dry out or damage my hair....



 I use satin or something satin like. My first year of wigging resulted in crap retention as the stocking cap zapped moisture and also rubbed. Since starting to  use the satin, or smooth material my moisture/retention has been maximised.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in. Loving my new unit


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

I dk why I feel like I need a new wig lol!


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 14, 2014)

Creta Girl delivered yesterday!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 14, 2014)

still in my wig... I apply JBCO to my edges every morning to help grow them in fuller and prevent any further breakage from the wig and wig cap. 

I'm thinking of going to get my hair braided down this weekend because I'm too lazy to do it myself and these ceily braids are way to lumpy under my wig.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 14, 2014)

13StepsAhead said:


> still in my wig... I apply JBCO to my edges every morning to help grow them in fuller and prevent any further breakage from the wig and wig cap.  I'm thinking of going to get my hair braided down this weekend because I'm too lazy to do it myself and these ceily braids are way to lumpy under my wig.



Make sure to tell us how that jbco application works for your edges long term. I just started applying sulfur 8 bi nightly for the same reason

NGraceO


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 14, 2014)

NGraceO it definitely has helped my edges grow in thicker in the past, but I will keep you ladies updated. Once I finish this bottle I will move on to the Haitian Castor Oil recommended by another member.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 14, 2014)

My new wig was delivered but my current synthetic wig is looking beautiful right now!

This synthetic wig is old enough to have some extra body yet not so old that the ends are rough or ratty. I think I'll deep condition and roll set it once more before breaking out the new wig.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 14, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Girl I completely feel you! If I see the net wig cap I used last time in the BSS when I go later, I'll tell you which one it is.
> 
> 
> Ps- I finished my wig!!!
> ...



NGraceO...Beautiful, what hair did you use?


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 14, 2014)

ojemba said:


> View attachment 242171  Got my wig stand and more wig base caps now to get some hair to make more wigs.
> 
> Another week wearing this unit.
> 
> ...



ojemba, What wig base cap is that? Would that give you a lace front closure type finish?


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 14, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> NGraceO...Beautiful, what hair did you use?




Some "virgin" Brazilian wavy hair I purchased in Atlanta

NGraceO


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 14, 2014)

My kinky curly should arrive today! I keep debating on whether or not to use the invisible part method or the flip over method for my upart.


----------



## ojemba (Jan 14, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> ojemba, What wig base cap is that? Would that give you a lace front closure type finish?



scarcity21 I got it of eBay from this vendor:    http://m.ebay.com/itm/281187890134?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1  With the proper application it sure can. I'm still trying to master it.      This is how it looked when I first made the wig.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

ojemba said:


> scarcity21 I got it of eBay from this vendor:    http://m.ebay.com/itm/281187890134?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1  With the proper application it sure can. I'm still trying to master it.      This is how it looked when I first made the wig.



This is gorgeous...okay I have to copy this. Did you already mention where you purchased the hair? Is there a closure?


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 14, 2014)

ojemba said:


> scarcity21 I got it of eBay from this vendor:    http://m.ebay.com/itm/281187890134?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1  With the proper application it sure can. I'm still trying to master it.      This is how it looked when I first made the wig.



You ventilate!?! Girl you bout to have us being some wig MASTERS up in here!!

NGraceO


----------



## CoutureMe06 (Jan 14, 2014)

What do you guys think of hairhegoes on instagram?

I'm really into half wig idea as soon as I can afford it lol. I just don't want too much weight on it because my hair is thin. I don't want it to look too full. 

Seems the ones I've seen really like that look.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 14, 2014)

Whew making this wig was more complicated than I thought. I was going for a u part but it turned into a 3/4 wig. I didn't cut any of the wefts so I can get it sewn in later or try a different wig cap


----------



## ojemba (Jan 15, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is gorgeous...okay I have to copy this. Did you already mention where you purchased the hair? Is there a closure?



Thanks, this hair is the freetress Brazilian curl and no I didn't use a closure. I kinda did my own invisible part loll. Since the wig cap has the lace on top it appears  as if it's a closure.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm thinking of making a wig now that I see the results from you all. Anyone know any youtubers who have helpful videos on wig making?


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 15, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> I'm thinking of making a wig now that I see the results from you all. Anyone know any youtubers who have helpful videos on wig making?



There are a lot out there!

Fabulasityisme
Prettygyrlangie
Thomasadrianna
Morgantaylor
Lover4FASHION
Eveschild848

I've learned from all of them!


----------



## babyt87 (Jan 15, 2014)

The pain when you get home after a long day at work and for the last 3 hours you have been dreaming of taking off your wig...you walk through the door...and apparently there is an impromptu party going on ;( this was not part of the plan!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 15, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Checking in. Loving my new unit



WE NEED PICCCCCCCCCCCSSS!!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 15, 2014)

I got a light Italian yaki u-part wig from Ali Express... And I love it straight out the box! I washed it last night and unfortunately I need to color it! It's a beautiful brown color... Too bad my hair is closer to a 1b. I'm thinking about just coloring the top and leaving the back the brown color. The only other issue I have with it is that the "roots" of the hair aren't as textured as the ends. My relaxed hair is highly textured so, I try to get textured hair to match! I can work with it though. I plan to wear it this weekend!


----------



## BonBon (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm going back to curls! Starting to get bored of my straight bob after 2 years of continuity although I look good in it. Time to go uber girly again.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 16, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> WE NEED PICCCCCCCCCCCSSS!!!



Lol ok ill post some in a few


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 16, 2014)

I am so excited to join this challenge!!! I hope I can get to waist length this year using wigs. I just bought one today. I will post pics later. I have my hair in 6 corn rows and they are pretty thick so I have to make this smaller so the wig can fit smoothly.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

Im starting my wig regimen this weekend. I just got a 16 inch #4 yaki straight from lacewigtrend.com. I used coupon code kennedy and saved $10! I will post pics once I wear it. 

My current length is apl. Im natural 4b and I either wear my hair straight (dominican blowout) or I wear cornrows under a wig. I wear my hair out about a month at a time. Then I wear wigs for a couple months to give my hair a break from the heat. My goal is to retain 3 inches this year. Im a slow grower so 4 is the most I grow in a year. I measure growth by my undyed roots. I dyed my hair around thanksgiving and I have about 1/2 inch ng so far. Pretty slow  But the good news is that my hair is super strong and I retain it all. I get a trim about twice a year as needed to clean up my layers.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 16, 2014)

i am feigning for the khloe kardashian wig from rpgshow sooooo bad. im so tempted to buy it but i know itd be VERY irresponsible of me to spend 400 bucks on a wig. sigh, i'll just wait til tax time.....


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 16, 2014)

Loving how active this thread has been so far. It's  helping me to keep my determination to wig it for the whole year up! 

NGraceO


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm doing to color my wig this evening. I saw that another poster in the 2013 thread colored the roots... I'm going to try that on my unit. Hopefully I'll have pics to post tomorrow!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 16, 2014)

I kept my last beehive in for 8 weeks, I'm shooting for 12 this time as it will put me at the week of my 2 year post BC anniversary. 

I'm so eager to see what my hair will look like.   

After that I'll probably stick with 8 weeks beehive 1 week with plaits under wig - break from the cornrow, then back in beehive again.   

My goal is to retain 5-6 of hair this year which will put just about full MBL!!  I'm soooo ready for this challenge  

Other than buying some more hair to make maybe 2 wigs, I also think wigging will help with my savings goal as I won't be buying much products. I'm sticking to my stuff I have now. I will get more conditioner to co-wash thou.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Lol ok ill post some in a few



Did a few pass yet?...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im starting my wig regimen this weekend. I just got a 16 inch #4 yaki straight from lacewigtrend.com. I used coupon code kennedy and saved $10! I will post pics once I wear it.  My current length is apl. Im natural 4b and I either wear my hair straight (dominican blowout) or I wear cornrows under a wig. I wear my hair out about a month at a time. Then I wear wigs for a couple months to give my hair a break from the heat. My goal is to retain 3 inches this year. Im a slow grower so 4 is the most I grow in a year. I measure growth by my undyed roots. I dyed my hair around thanksgiving and I have about 1/2 inch ng so far. Pretty slow  But the good news is that my hair is super strong and I retain it all. I get a trim about twice a year as needed to clean up my layers.



  Omgosh this looks so good!  How did you apply it?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow thanks! I just put it on top of my wig cap. I dont use glue or anything, but I might put some hair pins to keep it in place. It fits snug, but if the wind blows too hard I might lose it lmbo


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Ugh my whole post just deleted...

Anyway I was saying I went ahead and did a perimeter braid and then two French braids down the back. I left some hair out I. The front. Don't y'all laugh at my pics bc I hate taking pictures...this is an old FL unit I bout years ago.













Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

^^^I like that color. Is it a glueless lace wig? HairPleezeGrow


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> ^^^I like that color. Is it a glueless lace wig? HairPleezeGrow



Thanks...No ma'am...I got this way b4 glue less lace wigs came out. I just might get me one or two more wigs instead of making them and get them glue less full lace. But that's a big might lol.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 17, 2014)

Today's bun on Creta Girl this wig continues to wow me with its versatility!!!

NGraceO


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 17, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Today's bun on Creta Girl this wig continues to wow me with its versatility!!!
> 
> NGraceO



Amazing!-----


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did a few pass yet?...



Shake and go "naked" Brazilian.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm also in the Hide Your Hair Challenge 2014, so excuse me if you seeing this twice:

Full wig with lace closure (made with hair from my sew in)










Synthetic U-part wig* Model Model: Yunessa*


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 17, 2014)

Smiley79 both are pretty but, I'm loving that Yunessa!!!


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 17, 2014)

that yunessa looks so natural. it looks like its growing from your scalp


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 18, 2014)

I was busy this week and may have inadvertently found a new way to wear my hair under wigs.  I had my hair banded to airdry.  Rather than taking all the bands out to flat twist, I just took the front bands out and banded them to the back ones.  I rocked that all week.   The only downside was the the middle of the banded sections was a little dry.  I'd probably have to make smaller sections or GHE at night to get moisture to the middle.  I only did 4th this time.


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 18, 2014)

Ladies I need help. I have pics of my wig in Drive but I'm not sure how to upload pics here. Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 18, 2014)

prettykinks go to advanced and manage attachments. Select pic and hit upload. Close the window and send the post. I had a hard time at first too


----------



## ojemba (Jan 18, 2014)

Co washed my beehive today-  wow I needed it. My scalp was so itchy. Only one week down. I was looking at wigs on aliexpress last night. There is sooooo much I got overwhelmed and couldn't decide.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 18, 2014)

NGraceO Girl, you're tempting me to give that Creta Girl a try. It looks so natural.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 18, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> NGraceO Girl, you're tempting me to give that Creta Girl a try. It looks so natural.



Go for it!! It's really inexpensive.

And I'm loving both above looks on you!

NGraceO


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's my u-part. It's a little big (an issue I thought I would never have with my big head). I added some layers and shaped it. It's not a perfect match in terms of color or texture but, it works!  Excuse the towel!


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 18, 2014)

That's great All4Tris it looks so natural!!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 18, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> That's great All4Tris it looks so natural!!!



Thank you!


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 18, 2014)

This is the wig I bought for this challenge. It is Bobbi Boss in color 1b. I like that it doesn't look too wiggish and overly shiny. I'm not too into straight hair but the length is perfect.

Prettymetty Thanks for your help getting the pic downloaded.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 18, 2014)

prettykinks said:


> This is the wig I bought for this challenge. It is Bobbi Boss in color 1b. I like that it doesn't look too wiggish and overly shiny. I'm not too into straight hair but the length is perfect.  Prettymetty Thanks for your help getting the pic downloaded.



Very nice!

NGraceO


----------



## MiamiHottie (Jan 18, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> Here's my u-part. It's a little big (an issue I thought I would never have with my big head). I added some layers and shaped it. It's not a perfect match in terms of color or texture but, it works!  Excuse the towel!


 
All4Tris Looks so good!  Which vendor on aliexpress?


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 18, 2014)

Today was my first day wearing a wig in a long time. The last time was almost 10 years ago and I had short hair. My hairline is sore after taking off my wig and cap. I can't pull it all the way past my edges because I can't get my hair flatter in the back. It is currently in 7 corn rows and they aren't tight but I'm not used to braids so they still hurt. Any suggestions for my hairline? I don't want to damage them.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 18, 2014)

prettykinks said:


> Today was my first day wearing a wig in a long time. The last time was almost 10 years ago and I had short hair. My hairline is sore after taking off my wig and cap. I can't pull it all the way past my edges because I can't get my hair flatter in the back. It is currently in 7 corn rows and they aren't tight but I'm not used to braids so they still hurt. Any suggestions for my hairline? I don't want to damage them.



What exactly is causing the sore hairline? The braids or the wig/cap tightness?

NGraceO


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> What exactly is causing the sore hairline? The braids or the wig/cap tightness?
> 
> NGraceO




The wig cap is causing it. It is new so it's still tight.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 19, 2014)

prettykinks said:


> The wig cap is causing it. It is new so it's still tight.



Gotcha. Can u lose the wig cap, or do you need it?

NGraceO


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 19, 2014)

prettykinks said:


> The wig cap is causing it. It is new so it's still tight.



Can you use a thin satin scarf instead?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone watch Braxton Family Values? I loved Tracy's curly hair from her meet and greet last week.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 19, 2014)

Got my order in on Saturday 
I received:
Creta Girl
Freetress Equal Runway Girl 
Sensationnel Rio 
Ugh...it has been a long time since I purchased a Sensationnel Wig and now I remember why. That wig is rough and scratchy as hell 
Now the Creta Girl and the Runway girl...those are sooo soft. I gotta buy some more of those before they become discontinued.


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 19, 2014)

NGraceO  I will see how it works out tomorrow without the cap.


uofmpanther   All of my scarves are oversized. I am gonna try it without the cap and see if it works out.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 20, 2014)

prettykinks said:


> The wig cap is causing it. It is new so it's still tight.



When my wig caps are too tight I cut a small slit on the edge and it feels much better/looser


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 20, 2014)

I finally stopped being lazy and finished my wig today!

It's supposed to be an asymmetrical bob, but I'm not good at cutting, so it doesn't look the best. It's a hot glue gun wig that I made with a side invisible part. I ran out of hair so I couldn't make a closure, and I'm having trouble covering the tracks with my thin hair, but I'll figure it out. I bought a satin dome cap to protect my hair.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 20, 2014)

Great job it looks so natural!


----------



## ojemba (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to my favorite homemade wig I've had this hair for almost 2 years and it still looks and feels amazing


----------



## sweetpea7 (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^You did a great job; that wig the color and everything is beautiful!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 21, 2014)

I had to bow out of the challenge, at least for now. Like someone else mentioned, my edges got REALLY sore from wearing my wig! I already have every weak and thin edges from postpartum shedding (never recovered ), so i'm paranoid about my edges getting worse. So I have stopped wearing wigs for now. Back to the pixie!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm on the lookout for some new wigs. What brands offer nice styles for synthetic hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlwaysSearching (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey All4Tris,

I am really feeling the u-part wigs as well.  They seem to be a much easier solution to a weave and you can leave your hair out at the part to blend in.  I just ordered the L-Part Lassie and I really like the L-Part Geenah.  Geenah is a lace wig and Lassie is a full wig.  I'll post pics of the Lassie when I get it.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 21, 2014)

U parts are the savior to my sensitive edges that im trying to nurse back to health. And as soon as I get home, its off and my edges and hair can relax, breathe and be tension or traction free. Love it!!!

healthb4length I have Model Model' s u part wig. The brand is not bad at all. On the lookout for more as well.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 21, 2014)

AlwaysSearching said:


> Hey All4Tris,  I am really feeling the u-part wigs as well.  They seem to be a much easier solution to a weave and you can leave your hair out at the part to blend in.  I just ordered the L-Part Lassie and I really like the L-Part Geenah.  Geenah is a lace wig and Lassie is a full wig.  I'll post pics of the Lassie when I get it.



Those are both very cute!!!

I'm not brave enough to do a full head wig yet... Lol


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 21, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> I'm on the lookout for some new wigs. What brands offer nice styles for synthetic hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Healthb4Length, Nina and Freetress are my favorites.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 21, 2014)

When I take down my braids in 2 weeks, I think I'm gonna cut out the "invisible part" parting in my wig. My coworker said she could see part of the wig showing, and I can't have that!


----------



## trclemons (Jan 22, 2014)

Today was my first day wearing wig #2.  Her name is Clover by Model Model.  I am really enjoying my wigs.  I just seem to take on another personality with each one and it is so much fun. 

I have been greasing my edges and so far no problems, but I am watching them very closely.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Joining this challenge  Hey ladies! I'm transitioning to natural. I'm tired of relaxing my hair but I do love the sleek look so wigs it is until my hair is a length and I feel like I'm ready to cut. I only have one really cute wig now so I'm a newbie Wig collector, but soon I'll have it on like you ladies do.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 22, 2014)

I wore this one last weekend. Its a synthetic lace wig from the vivica fox line. Regular price was 39.99 but I bought the display (last one in that color) so I only paid $27!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 22, 2014)

Last week, I was struggling with dryness, despite moisturizing and sealing, so this week I am trying something new. I'm cowashing my 22 week post hair in the plaits I wear under my wig tonight. Depending on how it goes, I may add this mid-week cowash to my regi. 


 Praying to God it is not a disaster.

NGraceO


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone have any tips on how to revive a curly wig? It looks dry and has tangles in it. I want to be able to wear it soon.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 24, 2014)

prettykinks Is it synthetic or human hair?


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 24, 2014)

prettykinks If it's synthetic, I looked on YT to find a few videos for you on how to revive them...there are many others so take a look at the others too. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_9hqwdZTys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nrV1Yip5io

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECVJz5xTnBc

Personally I give my wigs a good brushing with a light amount of oil and this can usually revive it for a little bit and it smell so good from the Moroccan oil.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 24, 2014)

Do yall workout in your wig? I do sew ins and uparts but it destroys my leave out.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 24, 2014)

SuchaLady Because I work out so often, I not longer sew down my installs. I'm all about the u-parts and custom full wigs now. Aside from them, I have two simple synthetic half wigs that I have reserved ONLY for working out (they're cute and inexpensive finds from my local BSS). My natural hair is most always flat twisted, so I just plop the half wig on and wear a  hat over it. (I always workout with a hat or those bandana scarves) And I'm done. 

This is super simple, quick, cute and it's been great for my hair. My leave out is left alone and hidden. Plus I never sweat up or mess up my good full hair wigs and u-parts.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 24, 2014)

I need to shampoo one of my full lace wigs. Should I turn it inside out first? I usually fill the sink with diluted shampoo and water and soak it. Then I towel dry and detangle on a wig head


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 24, 2014)

Smiley79 It's a synthetic wig. Thanks so much for the videos. I will check them out now.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 24, 2014)

Cowashing my plaits seemed to be a success and gave my hair a moisture boost. 


I'll keep it In the regimen for now

NGraceO


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I need to shampoo one of my full lace wigs. *Should I turn it inside out first?* I usually fill the sink with diluted shampoo and water and soak it. Then I towel dry and detangle on a wig head


 
 Hey Prettymetty,

 Depending on the texture, I suggest washing it while the hair is plaited or twisted - just like many do with their real hair. This will help to keep the strands in the right direction to avoid excess tangles.

 I learn this the hard way with Kinky Straight full lace wig that I tried to wash loose, without tangling first. I ended up with a huge knot on one side that I had to cut out!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 24, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I need to shampoo one of my full lace wigs. Should I turn it inside out first? I usually fill the sink with diluted shampoo and water and soak it. Then I towel dry and detangle on a wig head



I use to pin mine on a foam head and wash them under the bathtub faucet.  Keeps the hair in the same direction. ..and less manipulation cause I cleanse it while using a wig brush or comb.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 25, 2014)

Smiley79 Are you wearing straight half wigs or textured? I just don't get how your leave out is undisturbed 



Smiley79 said:


> SuchaLady Because I work out so often, I not longer sew down my installs. I'm all about the u-parts and custom full wigs now. Aside from them, I have two simple synthetic half wigs that I have reserved ONLY for working out (they're cute and inexpensive finds from my local BSS). My natural hair is most always flat twisted, so I just plop the half wig on and wear a cap over it. (I always workout with a cap or those bandana scarves) And I'm done.
> 
> This is super simple, quick, cute and it's been great for my hair. My leave out is left alone and hidden. Plus I never sweat up or mess up my good full hair wigs and u-parts.


----------



## Smiley79 (Jan 25, 2014)

SuchaLady.  Yes, My entire head is two strand flat twisted down. Im not manipulating or dealing with my leave out when I go the gym because I wear the hat over my half wig.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 25, 2014)

Still wigging it up. I have my hair in loose twists with the roots braided underneath my wigs with a horseshoe left out in the front. I plan on adding steaming this time around. I got the q redew steamer and used it yesterday for a hot oil treatment with coconut oil to everything but the leave out. I'm hoping to retain at least 3 inches this year. If I don't reach bsl I might break something


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Ugh...I hate my phone lol now I can't post my pic here bc I pushed send by mistake


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Fiiinnnaaalllyy got my hair braided up. Starting wigging it tomorrow.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 25, 2014)

haven't posted in a long time but I've been wearing a upart wig I made with 4 bundles of brazilian hair 14"16"18"20 I do 5 big cornrows and sew the wig around my leave out I take it off every week to wash and condition my hair underneath so far so good


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 25, 2014)

Thinking about doing some ombre and a cut to my wig im getting bored with it already


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 26, 2014)

ghanagirl23 said:


> haven't posted in a long time but I've been wearing a upart wig I made with 4 bundles of brazilian hair 14"16"18"20 I do 5 big cornrows and sew the wig around my leave out I take it off every week to wash and condition my hair underneath so far so good



Very cute!!

NGraceO


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 26, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Very cute!!
> 
> NGraceO



thank you


----------



## djkforeal (Jan 27, 2014)

I just ordered a new full lace wig like a previously posted, but am kinda mad I spent over $200 so soon.  I gave my current lacefront wig a bleach bath this past weekend and it looks better than new now...it is so laid that I cant even tell it's the same wig!  It does not get any tangles any more and the cuticles are all laying in the same direction because I messed that up by using a ratchett flat iron a couple of weeks ago.  I am going to be reviving all of my lace wigs that I need to save and put away, but I will give them a bleach bath first so that when I do decide to use them they will be ready and looking like new and I can save my money.  All of my lace wigs are human hair, basically indian remy hair.  I bleached the knots on this unit but it did not take in a lot of places, but I can use concealer on the part if I really don't like how it's looking.  You can see my part in the pictures and this is with no concealer or anything just the bleached knots.  I will show pics of my new lace wig when I get her ready to wear.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

My braids are so moisturized and soft (under my wig). I am trying to baby my ends so that I can put off getting a trim until june


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2014)

djkforeal said:


> I just ordered a new full lace wig like a previously posted, but am kinda mad I spent over $200 so soon.  I gave my current lacefront wig a bleach bath this past weekend and it looks better than new now...it is so laid that I cant even tell it's the same wig!  It does not get any tangles any more and the cuticles are all laying in the same direction because I messed that up by using a ratchett flat iron a couple of weeks ago.  I am going to be reviving all of my lace wigs that I need to save and put away, but I will give them a bleach bath first so that when I do decide to use them they will be ready and looking like new and I can save my money.  All of my lace wigs are human hair, basically indian remy hair.  I bleached the knots on this unit but it did not take in a lot of places, but I can use concealer on the part if I really don't like how it's looking.  You can see my part in the pictures and this is with no concealer or anything just the bleached knots.  I will show pics of my new lace wig when I get her ready to wear.



YASSSSESS TO THIS WIG ! *claps* very realistic looking 

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2014)

Updates: 

My wig arrives TODAY!  I am sooooo excited to try out my first lace wig 

I touched up my hair (self-texlax) this past Saturday. I am LOVING how flat my plaits are laying under this wig. 

Considering that, I will be decreasing the length of my stretches

NGraceO


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey ladies I want to join this Challange since I'm doing the HYH Challange this one would be perfect also bc I wear wigs 9/12 months anyway...I'm trying to get back to Sl after going natural....relaxing at Sl and cutting it into a bob( regret)...so this will be great motivation my starting pic is in my avatar


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

Ladies my scalp is itching like crazy. I want to cowash y braids but im afraid I might ruin them. I didnt braid them very tight. Any tips for keeping my braids in tact during a cowash?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 27, 2014)

OK, this has nothing to do with the challenge but I got engaged this weekend!
"
Luckily I was wearing a new wig for my date


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with the challenge but I got engaged this weekend! " Luckily I was wearing a new wig for my date



Ahhhhh!!!!! CONGRATS, girl!!!

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies my scalp is itching like crazy. I want to cowash y braids but im afraid I might ruin them. I didnt braid them very tight. Any tips for keeping my braids in tact during a cowash?



Are they plaits....with your own hair?

NGraceO


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 27, 2014)

NGraceO yes. I wear 4 plaits under my wig and I want to keep the same braids for a month to avoid  manipulating my hair too much


----------



## ojemba (Jan 27, 2014)

The current state of my 2 weeks beehive. I did inversion last week.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> NGraceO yes. I wear 4 plaits under my wig and I want to keep the same braids for a month to avoid  manipulating my hair too much



Only four? Geez. Well, I cowashed mine last week (about midweek), however I redo mine weekly (wash I wash), so I wasn't as concerned about preservation.

NGraceO


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 27, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with the challenge but I got engaged this weekend!
> "
> Luckily I was wearing a new wig for my date


 congrats honey so happy for you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 28, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with the challenge but I got engaged this weekend!
> "
> Luckily I was wearing a new wig for my date



Congrats!  How exciting...


----------



## ojemba (Jan 28, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with the challenge but I got engaged this weekend! " Luckily I was wearing a new wig for my date


.   Congratulations!!!


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 28, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Ladies my scalp is itching like crazy. I want to cowash y braids but im afraid I might ruin them. I didnt braid them very tight. Any tips for keeping my braids in tact during a cowash?



I always wash my hair while in braids. If I need to keep it smooth I put on a stocking cap and I dilute my conditioner in a bottle and wash that way. I moisturize and put a scarf on my edges so they are smooth. HTH


----------



## prettykinks (Jan 28, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> OK, this has nothing to do with the challenge but I got engaged this weekend!
> "
> Luckily I was wearing a new wig for my date



WOW CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## naturalhair98 (Jan 29, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Btw,
> 
> This is the quick weave/wig I made last weekend that I plan on wearing until the wheels fall off!!!
> 
> ...



Very nice!!! What hair and cap did u use????


----------



## MsCarmenP (Jan 29, 2014)

I workout a lot so I'm thinking about going into wigs for the rest of year. I'd prefer a curly wig. Is synthetic better for curly wigs? Also, any tips to help make the wig look not so "wiggy"?


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 29, 2014)

naturalhair98 said:


> Very nice!!! What hair and cap did u use????



Hey!! Check the post I made a little under that. I have all the dets there. Thank you!!

NGraceO


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 29, 2014)

MsCarmenP said:


> I workout a lot so I'm thinking about going into wigs for the rest of year. I'd prefer a curly wig. Is synthetic better for curly wigs? Also, any tips to help make the wig look not so "wiggy"?



I usually stick to Nina and Freetress wigs because those aren't wiggy looking.   I think there is also a vinegar rinse you can use to take shine off.  I've never used it because I pick wigs that don't look wiggy to begin with.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 29, 2014)

The Ceely/ Felicia braids I've been rocking under my satin cap and wigs. Y'all don't judge me. 

NGraceO


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 29, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> The Ceely/ Felicia braids I've been rocking under my satin cap and wigs. Y'all don't judge me.   NGraceO



Thanks for the visual. Waiting for my first wig to come in the mail. I can't cornrow so your style will be perfect.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> The Ceely/ Felicia braids I've been rocking under my satin cap and wigs. Y'all don't judge me.   NGraceO



That's a wonderful idea...and you have your ends tucked away so nicely. This may be what I need to do! I was thinking of individual twists but was on the fence bc they unravel.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 29, 2014)

I hate the wig I made. Not the concept but the construction. First time using this technique.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I hate the wig I made. Not the concept but the construction. First time using this technique.



What technique did you use?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> What technique did you use?



The flip over method. I guess I just need to practice more.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 29, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> The flip over method. I guess I just need to practice more.



Aww man:-/ did you glue or sew it down?

NGraceO


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 29, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Aww man:-/ did you glue or sew it down?  NGraceO



Sew. I think I may cut it off and glue it.


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey ladies, I'm new to the world of wigs but I want to wear them for the next ten months. A couple newbie questions: Does using the combs in wigs harm your edges? Also, how do you appropriately wear a wig cap? I notice I put the combs in my hair and the wig cap is behind it (if that makes sense). Are the combs supposed to go through the cap?

Oh my only wig is a full lace Chinese yaki one.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 30, 2014)

Oneprettypa said:


> Hey ladies, I'm new to the world of wigs but I want to wear them for the next ten months. A couple newbie questions: Does using the combs in wigs harm your edges? Also, how do you appropriately wear a wig cap? I notice I put the combs in my hair and the wig cap is behind it (if that makes sense). Are the combs supposed to go through the cap?  Oh my only wig is a full lace Chinese yaki one.



I take my combs out, as they tend to be harmful to your edges. Also, I stopped using wig caps (found them drying) and have just been rocking my satin sleeping bonnet under my wigs lately. So far so good. 


Btw, WELCOME!!

NGraceO


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been wigging it all week. Just took my hair down to wash, etc, etc. these wig comb are killing me. They never bothered me before. I think the satin scarf is too bulky and making my wigs fit tight. Eh I will figure something out. Going to get my hair braided back up Saturday.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Oneprettypa (Jan 30, 2014)

NGraceO thank you! I'll try the satin scarf. I'm noticing that my wig cap slides so by the time I take my wig off the cap isn't really on anymore.  Thanks again!


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 31, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I was busy this week and may have inadvertently found a new way to wear my hair under wigs.  I had my hair banded to airdry.  Rather than taking all the bands out to flat twist, I just took the front bands out and banded them to the back ones.  I rocked that all week.   The only downside was the the middle of the banded sections was a little dry.  I'd probably have to make smaller sections or GHE at night to get moisture to the middle.  I only did 4th this time.



uofmpanther
How is this working out for you? I can't stand braiding up my hair and the takedown is a pain 
I am thinking about giving this a try


----------



## MonaRae (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone experiencing a sore scalp due to the lack of manipulation?  It's not severe so no real alarm here.  I'm using this as a good sign that I'm not over manipulating my hair.  _Under manipulation_, I believe I'm guilty of that.  

Also, S-Curl has been a great help against dryness and once apon a time tangles but now I suffer tangles.  Does anyone know a good detangling conditioner?


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 31, 2014)

Just taking a general poll: Does every one sew their wig down or use wig combs or bobby pins to secure their wig? 
I sew mines down and remove once a week but I don't think this method allows me to M&S enough


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 31, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Just taking a general poll: *Does every one sew their wig down or use wig combs or bobby pins to secure their wig?
> *I sew mines down and remove once a week but I don't think this method allows me to M&S enough



 Hi onesoulsista,

 I just use the adjustable straps - no combs or bobby pins. I

 f I need extra security, then I'll sew it down. This never last for an entire week because I want access to my scalp.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 31, 2014)

I've co-washed nearly daily this week and my hair feels lush!


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 31, 2014)

ok thanks for your response CurliDiva. maybe I need to sew an adjustable strap into my wigs


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 31, 2014)

M&S once a week isn't working for me


----------



## onesoulsista (Jan 31, 2014)

Keep the response coming ladies.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jan 31, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Just taking a general poll: Does every one sew their wig down or use wig combs or bobby pins to secure their wig?
> I sew mines down and remove once a week but I don't think this method allows me to M&S enough



I mostly use the wig combs - but not the one at the nape.
I occasionally use bobby pins, it depends on the wig though.
I will never sew my wig down. I have to wash my hair too much to do that.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 31, 2014)

I dont bother sewing my wig down because I only wear it a few days a week. When im at home I just wear my braids under a satin bonnet


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Jan 31, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Just taking a general poll: Does every one sew their wig down or use wig combs or bobby pins to secure their wig?
> I sew mines down and remove once a week but I don't think this method allows me to M&S enough



as of now I am wearing a part so I sew around the leave out because the combs are just painful and use to rip out my hair 

I wash and deep condition my hair once week


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't sew down. For my non-elastic wigs( made on a base that isn't stretchable) I may use a couple of bobby pins. For the elastic ones, I use nothing. No combs, no elastic bands. My head is large so it just stays 

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are my plaits done on freshly washed hair. So happy about the length I am at right now. Longest it's ever been in my life!   


OAN: I may go pick up another Creta girl wig today so I can have one I use only for buns/updos, and one I wear down. That wig is proving to be my staple. Yay!  NGraceO


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey, ladies!   I came across this article on preserving synthetic wigs and thought I'd share - http://www.clutchmagonline.com/2014/01/secret-making-synthetic-wigs-look-like-new-year/


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't sew my wigs down.  I prefer wigs with an elastic band, and that is usually enough


----------



## ojemba (Feb 1, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Just taking a general poll: Does every one sew their wig down or use wig combs or bobby pins to secure their wig? I sew mines down and remove once a week but I don't think this method allows me to M&S enough


. I don't sew mines down nor do I use the combs. If needed I use bobby pins.


----------



## prettykinks (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't sew my wigs down. I use hair pins or bobby pins.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't sew mines down either.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Feb 2, 2014)

I ordered a creta girl today. It'll be here Tuesday. I'm super excited! I'll try it out this weekend. If I like it and don't feel too self-conscious, I'll wear it to work next week.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 2, 2014)

MrsMelodyV said:


> I ordered a creta girl today. It'll be here Tuesday. I'm super excited! I'll try it out this weekend. If I like it and don't feel too self-conscious, I'll wear it to work next week.



Woo-hoo! Go team Creta girl! Lol

Don't be afraid to chop it! Or wear in a bun if you feel self conscious!!

NGraceO


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I just ordered two 3 wigs from hairsisters. The one with bangs I ordered in a 99J and then one in a mixture of brown and blondish tips and the other one in a dark brown. 







Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## trclemons (Feb 3, 2014)

It seems like I start getting bored with my wigs after about two weeks.  I will use two different wigs each month, some of which may be worn in totally different styles, so I have my eye on about 8 more wigs to finish out the year.  

Also, I'm thinking about returning to weekly washes/co-washes because either my hair does better and/or I do better with not having the larger amounts of shedding.  It's just a little too much for the both of us.

Below is Lucia, wig #3.  I got her from Sam's Beauty for $6.99.  You will see her again in another style towards the end of the year. At any rate, I enjoyed the Shorty and Clover wigs last month and I'm excited about the wigs for this month.  

Stay on the journey ladies and have a great week!


----------



## RockRideTrue (Feb 3, 2014)

I looooovvveeee Creta Girl. So natural looking the older it get. Make sure to give it a good cut when you get it.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 3, 2014)

I took down my beehive because I'm gonna give mega Tek another try (I was cleaning and found the bottle). I want to be able to asses my hair weekly. I did some medium single plaits and pulled them back into one cornrow in the back. I added condish to each plait so my hair is very moisturized. My wig still looks good on since it's a curly wig.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 3, 2014)

Since its snowing, I decided to do an oil pre-poo today at work with a shower cap under my wig. 

unfortunately, so now I'm stick discretely wiping my neck with a tissue!  lol


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 3, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> Since its snowing, I decided to do an oil pre-poo today at work with a shower cap under my wig.  unfortunately, so now I'm stick discretely wiping my neck with a tissue!  lol



BOL!!! *lachen*

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 3, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I took down my beehive because I'm gonna give mega Tek another try (I was cleaning and found the bottle). I want to be able to asses my hair weekly. I did some medium single plaits and pulled them back into one cornrow in the back. I added condish to each plait so my hair is very moisturized. My wig still looks good on since it's a curly wig.



Liking those plaits!!

NGraceO


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2014)

I ordered a short curly human hair wig on ebay last week and already got a notification that it's shipped and I should have it by tomorrow. I can't wait to see it up close and personal. I looks like a neck to shoulder length coily-fro. It was pretty on ebay so we'll just have to see if I like as much when I see it on my head.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 3, 2014)

I went wig shopping at this huge hair store near my house. I didnt find anything I really liked. Im looking for something short or curly because I cant have long hair as a waitress


----------



## trclemons (Feb 4, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Just taking a general poll: Does every one sew their wig down or use wig combs or bobby pins to secure their wig?
> I sew mines down and remove once a week but I don't think this method allows me to M&S enough


onesoulsista:  I don't sew my wigs down.  I take the combs out and use the adjustable straps.  If I ever need to go beyond the straps, I will use bobby pins.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 4, 2014)

Did a little bleach job on my wig. Hope yall can see it my camera sucks lol


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 4, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Did a little bleach job on my wig. Hope yall can see it my camera sucks lol



I can't see it too well on my phone


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered Its a Wig Erin today. She is very short. I like Amerie but I hope I like Erin better.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I ordered Its a Wig Erin today. She is very short. I like Amerie but I hope I like Erin better.



You will because that's my name...lol off to go look at this me wig

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey ladies  

Checking in: Not much to say, since Ive settled into a boring, but comfortable routine with my wig wearing, which I am very happy about; I love the automaticity of just slapping a wig on each morning  

*IT'S MONTH TWO!!!!* _Go us for making it one month wigging it  
_


Right now, I'm just focusing on trying to ingest my vitamins consistently (big struggle) & keeping my hair moisturized (btwn m&s and midweek cowashes). We're on our way!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You will because that's my name...lol off to go look at this me wig
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Your funny. 

I tried her on at the bss but they only had the one with 3 different colors. She was cute but I couldn't wear that to work


----------



## feemy (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Ladies, 

I can't join the wig challenge this year because I plan on keeping my hair in marley and havana twists this year. But I did "wig it" all of last year and it certainly did protect my hair. Of course you have to keep your hair clean, moisturized, etc. I use equal parts water and glycerin, few drops of lemongrass EO in a spritz bottle and soften it with shea butter jojoba oil mix. I also go through bottles of soft sheen instant moisturizer, lol, and elasta qp mango butter. I realized my hair LOVES glycerin, and my hair will not be properly moisturized w/o it. 

Keeping the hair well moisturized with whatever works for you plus the wig equals undamaged hair that is growing because the ends are protected and will not break off. I have had much success with wearing a wig to better protect and maintain my own natural hair. I started wearing the wig because of a bad protein overload, I put aphogee treatment in my hair and it didnt need it plus a conditioner with protein. BIG MISTAKE. 

Here is the wig I used, it's call "afro curl" by *its a wig cap!* Hope all goes well with the wig challenge!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 5, 2014)

I miss this wig. I called her Carmen. I gave her away to my cousin and ive been trying to find a replacement. I only spent like $20 for it because it was the last one. If yall see something similar to this please let me know


----------



## emada (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I would love to join you all. I decided to get back to wigging since I got a bad stylist cut last year and have not been retaining my best. Before the cut I wore half wigs for almost two years and was able to grow out my damaged EL hair to a few inches away from BSL. 

For now I'm wearing my homemade wig but I'm in the market for possibly a lace front or full lace, haven't decided yet. I'm still struggling with the fact that I haven't been able to find my cheapie Outre micro yaki hair anymore! I may have to take a trip back to NY to see if I can get some.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Feb 5, 2014)

I almost went to work without my wig on today. I was so busy shoveling around my car and I just hopped in and started driving to work. I caught myself and went back home. I don't know how I would have explained that!


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 5, 2014)

MACGlossChick said:


> I almost went to work without my wig on today. I was so busy shoveling around my car and I just hopped in and started driving to work. I caught myself and went back home. I don't know how I would have explained that!



LOLLLLLLL!!!!! Been there!!!


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol. I keep a back up in the car just for this reason. I just know I will be in a rush and forget it one day.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 6, 2014)

I got a kinky straight wig for days when I don't want to leave any of my hair out. It should get here in a couple of days. Meanwhile I'm still in my u part kinky curly wig. I don't think I'll do the loose twists anymore. I took them out after 3 weeks and omg the SSKs. I'm sticking with my regular celie twists or braids


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Feb 6, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> I got a kinky straight wig for days when I don't want to leave any of my hair out. It should get here in a couple of days. Meanwhile I'm still in my u part kinky curly wig. I don't think I'll do the loose twists anymore. I took them out after 3 weeks and omg the SSKs. I'm sticking with my regular celie twists or braids



Foxglove 

Where did you get the kinky straight wig?


----------



## ojemba (Feb 6, 2014)

Good day ladies,

For those that wear plaits or cornrows under your wig, how long do you keep them in before re-doing them? Do you cowash frequently? 

Thanks


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 6, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Good day ladies,  For those that wear plaits or cornrows under your wig, how long do you keep them in before re-doing them? Do you cowash frequently?  Thanks



Hey! I keep mine In one week at a time and I co wash once mid weekly, if needed. I went two weeks once and that was a  for me. I could do it if Absolutely needed, but I def prefer weekly washes. HTH.


----------



## MonaRae (Feb 6, 2014)

MACGlossChick said:


> I almost went to work without my wig on today. I was so busy shoveling around my car and I just hopped in and started driving to work. I caught myself and went back home. I don't know how I would have explained that!


 
_Chile_, by now we all should have a wig story!


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Good day ladies,
> 
> For those that wear plaits or cornrows under your wig, how long do you keep them in before re-doing them? Do you cowash frequently?
> 
> Thanks


I keep them in for a month. I dont usually cowash because my braids would get too loose. I just spray the braids daily with moisture or protein (aloe/glycerin or aphogee keratin) and I add a creamy leave in and olive oil once a week


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 6, 2014)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> Foxglove  Where did you get the kinky straight wig?



Kinkyhairlady  I got it from classiclacewigs.com
I'm on my phone so I can't link it but on YouTube search for classiclacewigs Italian yaki silk top and click on the first one that comes up. I'll update this later with the link once I get on my computer


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Feb 6, 2014)

Creta came last night. I wasn't planning to wear her until the weekend, but I couldn't help it! I flat twisted my hair back and two along my front hairline for a leave out. I pinned it up since I haven't had time to customize it for my face. So far I'm thrilled! 

I do have a slight headache. I've only had her on 4 hours. I may have to try bobby pins instead.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 6, 2014)

MrsMelodyV said:


> Creta came last night. I wasn't planning to wear her until the weekend, but I couldn't help it! I flat twisted my hair back and two along my front hairline for a leave out. I pinned it up since I haven't had time to customize it for my face. So far I'm thrilled!  I do have a slight headache. I've only had her on 4 hours. I may have to try bobby pins instead.



Glad you're liking it. Yeah, those combs are   I just took them out all together.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh I was expecting my new wigs today but due to the weather they won't be here until tomorrow! I'm mad I was going to wear one to my health advisory meeting tomorrow

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone wear loose braids under their wig? I usually do cornrows but its hard for me to braid my own hair


----------



## Michelle1971 (Feb 6, 2014)

I ordered 2 more Freetress Runway Girl wigs and I also ordered Tampa Girl.
I kinda like Creta girl but not enough to get another one right now. It's cool as a ponytail/updo look but otherwise, IDK. Maybe I have to work with her a little more...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 7, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone wear loose braids under their wig? I usually do cornrows but its hard for me to braid my own hair



I do. Its much easier for me to do three or four when I moisturize and seal and tuck them. I can cornrow my daughter's hair but on French braid my own.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2014)

My hair feels amazing. Very moisturized and shiny.  This weekend I plan to wash and deep condish and put in some twist for a twist out puff next weekend to go out. I'm not going to let my hair hang because I'm still trying to hide my length loll.  I will co wash on the 17th then back in my cornrows/plaits and under my wig.


----------



## djkforeal (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Just checking in, I received my new wig last week and it got here fast.  I am still rocking my straight wig that I did the bleach bath to until I leave to go on my trip tomorrow then I will put this one on.  I just had to get her ready by putting protectant on the lace so it wont fray and I took the comb out of the top and sewed it to the back and I sewed in my elastic band.  I did not bleach the knots this time cause I don't want to disrupt any of the knots.  I will just try to use concealer on the parts.  This is the Malika unit from bestlacewigs.com and it is a wavy unit but I flat ironed the roots and curled the rest of the length with my 2" curling iron.  I want the big curls look and lump them together.  I am going on a business trip so I want to be conservative, but when I get back I am going to ombre the ends with a burgundy color just in time for Valentines Day , but anyway not really for that reason but just because I want to try that look like the Ashanti wig that is ombred.  I still have my hair cornrowed with 6 small braids in the front all linked together to join with 2 larger cornrows in the back of my hair.  I don't usually wash my hair when it is braided but I do spray some moisturizer on when I remember, I will be taking these braids out next week and re doing them with either the same or similar pattern.  Bye for now.


----------



## trclemons (Feb 7, 2014)

ojemba:  I alternate between short & long wigs every 2 weeks.  My hair is braided in a beehive for the weeks I'm wearing a short wig and I plait my hair for the weeks I'm wearing a long wig.  

I also alternate between co-washing and washing my hair every 2 weeks.  Every morning, I butter & oil my edges and every night, I spray on leave in conditioner and GHE overnight.  I oil my scalp as needed.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just started rocking this lace front wig I've had for the longest in my closet.  I love it.  But wish I could make the front part by my hair line look more real.  I have to do some research on it because I know people put foundation on the part.  I will look at some youtubes to see if they can give me more ideas.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2014)

trclemons said:


> ojemba:  I alternate between short & long wigs every 2 weeks.  My hair is braided in a beehive for the weeks I'm wearing a short wig and I plait my hair for the weeks I'm wearing a long wig.  I also alternate between co-washing and washing my hair every 2 weeks.  Every morning, I butter & oil my edges and every night, I spray on leave in conditioner and GHE overnight.  I oil my scalp as needed.



This is similar to what I plan to do. I found I had allot of shed hair when I took out my last beehive so I'm gonna wash and re do plaits every 2 weeks.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.
























Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 7, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I realllly like the ones with the bangs!! 

Like Beyonce


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I realllly like the ones with the bangs!!  Like Beyonce



Thanks me too

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## emada (Feb 7, 2014)

Love the wigs! I've been so indecisive about what kind of wig to get! I keep going back and forth between full lace or lace front, yaki, kinky etc. I think I'm just balking at paying so much. *Sigh* I suppose I'll hold off until I make up my mind


----------



## HoneyBadger (Feb 7, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Here are my plaits done on freshly washed hair. So happy about the length I am at right now. Longest it's ever been in my life!
> 
> 
> OAN: I may go pick up another Creta girl wig today so I can have one I use only for buns/updos, and one I wear down. That wig is proving to be my staple. Yay!  NGraceO



How do you do an updo on this wig NGraceO? I've never heard of that. Thanks.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 7, 2014)

emada said:


> Love the wigs! I've been so indecisive about what kind of wig to get! I keep going back and forth between full lace or lace front, yaki, kinky etc. I think I'm just balking at paying so much. *Sigh* I suppose I'll hold off until I make up my mind



I say, start cheap. Get a couple of synthetic units that you like first, then work your way up once you have clarity on what you prefer.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 7, 2014)

HoneyBadger said:


> How do you do an updo on this wig NGraceO? I've never heard of that. Thanks.



Hey HoneyBadger ! I'm not sure on which page, but I posted some pics of buns I've done on this wig somewhere in this thread. Hope that helps!


----------



## emada (Feb 7, 2014)

I've done synthetic wigs and I'm trying to move to human hair ones. I've only made a half wig with some human hair but I'm debating what kind of lace wig to buy since I feel it makes more sense to buy a wig as opposed to buying decent hair and then having to sew it on. Such problems to have lol


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 7, 2014)

emada said:


> I've done synthetic wigs and I'm trying to move to human hair ones. I've only made a half wig with some human hair but I'm debating what kind of lace wig to buy since I feel it makes more sense to buy a wig as opposed to buying decent hair and then having to sew it on. Such problems to have lol



Gotcha. I just purchased my first lace wig after usually doing the same thing (buying the hair, making my own). I purchased it on eBay after seeing it on another challenger from last year. I just wish it would get here already.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 7, 2014)

Just finished my next homemade wig


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 7, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Just finished my next homemade wig



Super cute


----------



## emada (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes, I think the hardest part is finding a good vendor that will give you your moneys worth


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 7, 2014)

emada said:


> Yes, I think the hardest part is finding a good vendor that will give you your moneys worth



Right. I hate the whole trial and error idea.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 8, 2014)

emada said:


> Love the wigs! I've been so indecisive about what kind of wig to get! I keep going back and forth between full lace or lace front, yaki, kinky etc. I think I'm just balking at paying so much. *Sigh* I suppose I'll hold off until I make up my mind



Ditto about trying synthetic wigs. Alternatively you could try some cheaper aliexpress hair just to try different styles and when you find what you like you could spring for a quality one in that style. Just a hint when you search on there list the findings in order where the ones that have been ordered the most are first. That way you can read the reviews from past buyers and you won't be the guinea pig


----------



## girlonfire (Feb 8, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Just finished my next homemade wig



It looks awesome! Props to you!!


----------



## emada (Feb 8, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> Ditto about trying synthetic wigs. Alternatively you could try some cheaper aliexpress hair just to try different styles and when you find what you like you could spring for a quality one in that style. Just a hint when you search on there list the findings in order where the ones that have been ordered the most are first. That way you can read the reviews from past buyers and you won't be the guinea pig




Absolutely! I'm just so wary of aliexpress. I had quite the time dealing with them last year over some things I ordered for my wedding. Some of the nonsense they tried to pass off was amazing LOL. I think I may go with mylacewigtrend.com or go with two sellers on aliexpress


----------



## ojemba (Feb 10, 2014)

Making her debut today


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Making her debut today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 245775



That is really cute. You did a great job.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 10, 2014)

emada said:


> Absolutely! I'm just so wary of aliexpress. I had quite the time dealing with them last year over some things I ordered for my wedding. Some of the nonsense they tried to pass off was amazing LOL. I think I may go with mylacewigtrend.com or go with two sellers on aliexpress




Nooo i was considering ordering from aliexpress, should I cancel that idea?


----------



## emada (Feb 10, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Nooo i was considering ordering from aliexpress, should I cancel that idea?



I wouldn't completely rule them out, some people have had great experiences with hair vendors. I'm sure someone could PM you a decent vendor, it's just that people tend to not like to share that info publicly


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 10, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Nooo i was considering ordering from aliexpress, should I cancel that idea?



Go to BHM to the wig or weave section and the newbie section and search for the texture you want and there will be reputable vendors from everywhere


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 11, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> Go to BHM to the wig or weave section and the newbie section and search for the texture you want and there will be reputable vendors from everywhere



Will do, thanks!


----------



## Saga (Feb 11, 2014)

I have been LOVING my new wig, never been blonde before but I think as of 204 this color ain't going nowhere!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 11, 2014)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I have been LOVING my new wig, never been blonde before but I think as of 204 this color ain't going nowhere!



Loving the wig and the lipstick!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 11, 2014)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I have been LOVING my new wig, never been blonde before but I think as of 204 this color ain't going nowhere!


.  Looking fierce girl. That blonde and red lippy looks amazing on u


----------



## Oneprettypa (Feb 12, 2014)

Another amateur question: are the wig combs supposed to go through the wig cap (poking holes in the cap) or under the cap (directly on your edges)? This will help a lot!! TIA!


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 12, 2014)

Just placed my first order with fridaynighthair.  Can't wait till they arrive.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

Took out my wig braids so I could cowash my hair but dh insisted that I wore my braidout for a few days. He loves my hair more than I do lol. Heres yhe braidout pic


----------



## Michelle1971 (Feb 12, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> Just placed my first order with fridaynighthair.  Can't wait till they arrive.



Fridaynighthair has some purty wigs. 
I bought the GLS49 a year and a half ago and the hair is sooo soft. 
I would buy from them again but I have a big head and the wig didn't fit me right so I would wear it like a half-wig but since I had highlights in mine, it didn't look quite right to me erplexed


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 12, 2014)

Oneprettypa said:


> Another amateur question: are the wig combs supposed to go through the wig cap (poking holes in the cap) or under the cap (directly on your edges)? This will help a lot!! TIA!



I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 12, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> Just placed my first order with fridaynighthair.  Can't wait till they arrive.



That's super cute, I'll be waiting on your review.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> Just placed my first order with fridaynighthair.  Can't wait till they arrive.



Ooh they look gorgeous! What the name of them and how long did you get them?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

Oneprettypa said:


> Another amateur question: are the wig combs supposed to go through the wig cap (poking holes in the cap) or under the cap (directly on your edges)? This will help a lot!! TIA!



Under the cap. I usually cut my combs out, becaus e they can cause breakage if you always put them in the same spot


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ooh they look gorgeous! What the name of them and how long did you get them?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks! The first one is GLS 49. The second one is GLS 50.  I ordered yesterday and got a shipping notice within an hour.  I will def do a review when I get them.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks to Evallusion I went to the website she ordered from and ordered me 3 new synthetic lace fronts. I'm hoping these wigs will last me the whole year. I have a good selection to alternate from total of 6 so we shall see. I also bought one of the same ones Evallusion got lol.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 12, 2014)

I checked out fridaynighthair also
 I have a few in my cart. Im so excited about getting new hair. Im tired of light hair. Im going back to black


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I checked out fridaynighthair also
> I have a few in my cart. Im so excited about getting new hair. Im tired of light hair. Im going back to black



Let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 12, 2014)

just ordered    from amazon (vendor kalibeauty.com), its already in transit and shipped, cant wait!


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks to Evallusion I went to the website she ordered from and ordered me 3 new synthetic lace fronts. I'm hoping these wigs will last me the whole year. I have a good selection to alternate from total of 6 so we shall see. I also bought one of the same ones Evallusion got lol.



Is that first one GLS 11?  If so, I'm gonna be waiting for your review.  I wanted to try a straight one but chickened out, lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 13, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> Is that first one GLS 11?  If so, I'm gonna be waiting for your review.  I wanted to try a straight one but chickened out, lol.



Yes it is...I hope I love them all! My order shipped today as well.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 13, 2014)

What do y'all wear to the gym? Your cornrows or your wig?

ETA: I completely forgot that I asked this already lol. Only this time I am considering a full wig. I'm scared though


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 13, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> What do y'all wear to the gym? Your cornrows or your wig?
> 
> ETA: I completely forgot that I asked this already lol. Only this time I am considering a full wig. I'm scared though



I wear my wig, gotta look cute at all times lol. I usually put my wig in a donut bun then a headband to cover the edges


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 14, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> What do y'all wear to the gym? Your cornrows or your wig?
> 
> ETA: I completely forgot that I asked this already lol. Only this time I am considering a full wig. I'm scared though


I wear a silk scarf or a light weight hat at the gym.  Im often pouring and dripping with sweat so I can't be bothered with my wig at the gym


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 14, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> I wear my wig, gotta look cute at all times lol. I usually put my wig in a donut bun then a headband to cover the edges



I second this.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 14, 2014)

Got a new kinky curly invisible part wig for $25 at my bss. Im in love!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 15, 2014)

Just got my wig. Im not pleased.  Came out the box looking like it needs a dc and a trim. Shedding. But eh. Heres pics:


----------



## Michelle1971 (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone every purchased a wig from fairy wigs?

http://www.fairywigs.com/


----------



## trclemons (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok, here is wig #4, Ms. Cleo, but I have no idea how to turn this picture.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 18, 2014)

Good day all. 

This weekend I wore my hair out in a wash and go but I'm happy to be back under my wig with plaits under.

Wash n go 





Back in plaits - twist 




Products used for wash and plaits


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2014)

My wigs came...pictures to come tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 18, 2014)

ojemba....wow, your curls are so defined and beautiful. I love it and the color. 

Umm, I think my hair envy is kickin' in lately...I want a defined hair pattern!!! LOLLL


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 18, 2014)

Checking in. I'm still in. I picked up two wigs this past weekend. I've been giving my hair these couple weeks off from any protective styling. (I'm determined to never lose or thin out my edges) I'll post pics of the newbies when I wear them.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 19, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> ojemba....wow, your curls are so defined and beautiful. I love it and the color.  Umm, I think my hair envy is kickin' in lately...I want a defined hair pattern!!! LOLLL



Smiley79 wetline extreme gel does an awesome job of defining curls. I love it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 19, 2014)

The bss lady is so cool. She calls me and everything. I had ordered my last couple wigs online so she was really happy to see me. The last one I got from her was the jet black shirly temple fro curl wig and I want to buy a few more of those. Maybe in different colors. This is the kind of wig that gets better/bigger with time. I plan on getting another black one, a 2 tone and a 4/30 mix.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 19, 2014)

Order some bigchophair.com hair today to make my bday wig for next month... I Can't wait to receive it!!!


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 19, 2014)

I just ordered my 1st HH lace wig from classiclacewig.com...can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2014)

Wearing my hair in a weave for a month or so.


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 19, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Order some bigchophair.com hair today to make my bday wig for next month... I Can't wait to receive it!!!



Give us a review on the hair u receive from bigchophair.  Is there extreme tangling and shedding?  There hair looks really nice


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2014)

I just bought the "Mommy" wig from the bss. I hope I like it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm ready for a wig change.  I've been wearing the same bob for about a year and a half now.  I want to try a new style.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi ladies I purchased a couple of synthetic half wigs and a human hair lacefront today I can't wait for them to arrive so I can take these box braids out and get this challenge started I have a few more lace fronts that I plan to get and I should be good for the year


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been wigging it and enjoying my wigs this week. Here's a pic of the red one I got. Sorry for so may pics I was trying to get a good angle of the color and of the lace. I didn't feel like leaving out any of my hair. Excuse the double chin lol. 



View attachment 247275



View attachment 247277



View attachment 247279



View attachment 247281



View attachment 247283



View attachment 247285



View attachment 247287

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 21, 2014)

I was really looking forward to getting my hair blown out next month for my anniversary, but we are going to New Orleans and im pretty sure we are going swimming. I guess ill just wear my curly wig. I havent been swimming in ages. 

Any tips to prevent chlorine damage?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've been wigging it and enjoying my wigs this week. Here's a pic of the red one I got. Sorry for so may pics I was trying to get a good angle of the color and of the lace. I didn't feel like leaving out any of my hair. Excuse the double chin lol.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF




So pretty!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> So pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.





















Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 23, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



U look great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> U look great!



Awe thanks Jess!


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 24, 2014)

Bought a couple of new wigs. I am absolutely in love with this one though. I debuted it on Saturday it's gonna be a fancy weekend wig. Still rocking Creta girl during weekdays in a bun


----------



## emada (Feb 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Guys I am really feeling this wig. I braided my hair down and left a tiny bit of leave out. Put some PM super skinny serum, and CD macadamia heat protectant serum and flat iron my LO. It blends well just not the same color lol. Anyway I love this wig. I have yet to try on the longer one. I may play around with it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks great! What wig is this?


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 24, 2014)

I got a new wig so I may be back in the challenge! I'm thinking that I may use it for a long stretch to see if that will help my edges grow back. I will plan to post pics later this week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Finally got around to trying the famous LaJay wig...ummm, I will need some time to warm up to it. The texture is PERFECT for me as a natural, I just need to get the hang of styling it and then this is baby will be a keeper! I'd like to try the Beshe Drew wig to compare.



This is sooo cute!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Bought a couple of new wigs. I am absolutely in love with this one though. I debuted it on Saturday it's gonna be a fancy weekend wig. Still rocking Creta girl during weekdays in a bun



Oooooo nice!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 24, 2014)

emada said:


> Looks great! What wig is this?



Thanks...it's from Friday Night Hair.  Here's a pic that they have on the site bc I don't remember the number to the wig.


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 24, 2014)

I may look into a work wig myself because the wigs I normally like are glam. I.e., big, long, etc. I could wear it to work, but I don't feel like looking like I'm trying too much.  Today I didn't even wear it, but I will need to do something once my roots thicken up more.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 24, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I may look into a work wig myself because the wigs I normally like are glam. I.e., big, long, etc. I could wear it to work, but I don't feel like looking like I'm trying too much.  Today I didn't even wear it, but I will need to do something once my roots thicken up more.



Yeah, I feel you. Work wigs are the bees knees: low Maintanence and not too attention grabbing


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 25, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Yeah, I feel you. Work wigs are the bees knees: low Maintanence and not too attention grabbing



I love them for all those reasons, though I did confuse my coworkers once when I accidentally put on the wrong one.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Feb 25, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Bought a couple of new wigs. I am absolutely in love with this one though. I debuted it on Saturday it's gonna be a fancy weekend wig. Still rocking Creta girl during weekdays in a bun



NGraceO
That wig is pretty...what is her name?


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok I'm so into wigging it during my transition. I'm wearing buns this week to take a break but I will be back in my wig by the weekend. Here are some pics. April lace wigs 16 inch italian yaki LF

First pic is lightly flat ironed and half up half down style. Second pic is a Bantu knot out using keracare foam setting lotion extra hold.


----------



## Mokee (Feb 25, 2014)

Hoping to achieve MBL by 2015 ! 




Love my new short wig!  It's my first wig & ladies I am hooked. <3. Hopefully by wigging it all year I can reach my MBL goal.


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 25, 2014)

Mokee said:


> Hoping to achieve MBL by 2015 !  Love my new short wig!  It's my first wig & ladies I am hooked. <3. Hopefully by wigging it all year I can reach my MBL goal.



Lady you will reach MBL this year!  Almost there and looking good!


----------



## yorkpatties (Feb 25, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> I wear a silk scarf or a light weight hat at the gym.  Im often pouring and dripping with sweat so I can't be bothered with my wig at the gym



I like the very thin knit hats from Claire's Accessories. They keep your hair out of your face and let your scalp breathe. I used to be a daily work wig wearer, and I couldn't imagine wearing my short work wig in the gym, sweating and stinking it up


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

Mokee said:


> Hoping to achieve MBL by 2015 !  Love my new short wig!  It's my first wig & ladies I am hooked. <3. Hopefully by wigging it all year I can reach my MBL goal.



I'm loving this wig. I really don't need another one buuuut where did you get it and name please? Lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 26, 2014)

Michelle1971 Hey, here is a link to the wig http://www.superbeautydepot.com/BESHE-Simple-Cap-Synthetic-Hair-Wig-Lucy-p/beshelucy.htm


----------



## Tchanelle (Feb 26, 2014)

Heven't been on in awhile...just made my first wig with a closure...can't wait to make another one...here are the pics.


----------



## Mokee (Feb 26, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Lady you will reach MBL this year!  Almost there and looking good!



That would make me so happy if I do! Thanks girl


----------



## Mokee (Feb 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm loving this wig. I really don't need another one buuuut where did you get it and name please? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I got it at my local beauty supply store here in Jersey.  It's called Tia by Bobbi Boss.  It's all synthetic & it lays great !


----------



## Prettymetty (Feb 26, 2014)

Still loving my wig. Ive been moisturizing my celies every other day and I wore a baggy for a few hours today. I use my aphogee green tea spray once a week to avoid moisture overload. So far so good


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2014)

Tchanelle said:


> Heven't been on in awhile...just made my first wig with a closure...can't wait to make another one...here are the pics.



Looks stunning. You did a wonderful job girl! Where did you get the hair and closure if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tchanelle (Feb 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Looks stunning. You did a wonderful job girl! Where did you get the hair and closure if you don't mind me asking?


HairPleezeGrow 

Thank-you! I was so afraid I was gonna mess up...I got the hair from Aliexpress. If you want the vendor feel free to pm me.


----------



## ojemba (Feb 26, 2014)

I went at it again. Kinky twist wig.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 26, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I went at it again. Kinky twist wig.



Oooh nice!


----------



## Mokee (Feb 27, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I went at it again. Kinky twist wig.



Lovee that


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 27, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I went at it again. Kinky twist wig.



Omg where did u get this?


----------



## ojemba (Feb 27, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Omg where did u get this?


  I made it.


After I tweaked it a bit more.


----------



## NGraceO (Feb 27, 2014)

Random note: I no longer wear anything between my wig and my hair. First I wore a stocking cap, then a satin bonnet, now nothing. Lol


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 27, 2014)

yorkpatties said:


> I like the very thin knit hats from Claire's Accessories. They keep your hair out of your face and let your scalp breathe. I used to be a daily work wig wearer, and I couldn't imagine wearing my short work wig in the gym, sweating and stinking it up



Thanks I will try claire's for knit hats to work out in


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 27, 2014)

Tchanelle said:


> Heven't been on in awhile...just made my first wig with a closure...can't wait to make another one...here are the pics.



I love love this wig. The ombre on the ends looks great too.  How would u rate the quality of the hair you used.  Any tangling or shedding?


----------



## onesoulsista (Feb 27, 2014)

ojemba said:


> View attachment 248079
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its gorgeous. Details. How did u make it?  What hair did u use?


----------



## trclemons (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is wig #5, Ms. Heather from www.wigtypes.com.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 4, 2014)

Honestly y'all my mom is my hairspiration.. Her hair is to die for.  <3 check out those natural tendrils tho ! Ughh *sigh*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 4, 2014)

Mokee said:


> Honestly y'all my mom is my hairspiration.. Her hair is to die for.  <3 check out those natural tendrils tho ! Ughh *sigh*



Beautiful!


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 4, 2014)

How often do you let your hair breathe? I feel like I always have something ob my head: wig cap, wig, bonnet or baggie. Right now its just me and the celie braids


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally my new wig will be here later today. Ordered 1.31, not sure if  order from April Lace Wigs again. They took an entire month to celebrate the Chinese New Year delaying my delivery more than 5 weeks. Had they told me "no deliveries in the month of February" online, I would've either understood or not ordered. They didn't tell me anything until I write them multiple times via email. I am not pleased even though the quality & price is right.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> How often do you let your hair breathe? I feel like I always have something ob my head: wig cap, wig, bonnet or baggie. Right now its just me and the celie braids



For me daily this week because I'm on Vacation. On days when I have to work it's off from Morning- Afternoon and then I snatch it off as soon as I get home


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 5, 2014)

I just washed my wig last night and razored off the frizzies and it looks fabulous! Brought it back to life!  I like how synthetic wigs look more "real" as you wash it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> How often do you let your hair breathe? I feel like I always have something ob my head: wig cap, wig, bonnet or baggie. Right now its just me and the celie braids



I take mine off when I get home and I usually don't wear it on the weekends


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> How often do you let your hair breathe? I feel like I always have something ob my head: wig cap, wig, bonnet or baggie. Right now its just me and the celie braids



As soon as i get home, i take that mug off. I usually walk around with a doo rag or scarf on


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 5, 2014)

Been meaning to cone in here with my review:

Attached is a pic of GLS 50 from friday night Hair .

Shipping:  super fast!

Packaging: horrible.  I ordered two wigs and both were in a simple plastic wig bag with no box!  The were squished into the same tiny cardboard express mail envelope.  One of the wigs smelled like a dank, moldy basement amd made my forehead red and itchy...and I never break out from anything.

GLS 50:  The hair feels phenomenal.  It feels and looks like human hair.  It responds very well to a flat iron.  It doesnt have that plasticky synthetic look. The hair itself is friggin awesome.  On to the hair line...all of these wigs have that unrealistic moon shaped hairline thing going on.  Ugh!!!  But im making it work. Everyone seems to like it on me.  Its pretty.  The cap is a decent size but hen again I have a small head.  There is a comb in the back that tends to flip upward and annoys me.  Overall, i like the wig but will not repurchase.  I have it in a #2 by the way.  Dark hair looks witchy to me....but I digress...

I will review GLS 49 when I actually wear it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 5, 2014)

Evallusion said:


> Been meaning to cone in here with my review:
> 
> Attached is a pic of GLS 50 from friday night Hair .
> 
> ...



Very cute!


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 6, 2014)

I usually take my wig off as soon as I get home and let my hair get air, but this past week I have been so lazy that I have been sleeping in it, no more of that...this weekend I will be giving my hair a good washing and conditioning and then rebraid it.  I might also bleach the knots on my wig because I really can't stand seeing the knots anymore.  
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 6, 2014)

My wig is here, and I gotta say, It's absolutely beautiful. I have it straight out the box. But I need to wash it in order for it to lay right. Pics coming up soon.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 6, 2014)

I ordered these two new wig and they arrived in 24 HOURS! 

Both are from the *Janet Collection - Deep Part Lace Front* line – color 4/30. The straight one (Bisa) is my favorite because the parting is wider and looks super realistic. The curled one (Fresh) is also pretty, but I need to tweak the part. The Deep Part on these synthetic wigs are about 5 inches long, plus the hair is super long 24-26". I'm 5'11" and these wig reach my waist.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 6, 2014)

and of  course I ordered 12 inches (even shorter than last time) and still got 5 extra inches of hair. What do I have to do to get medium length hair lol golly gee whiz


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok so here is the wig, I cowashed it so it's wet in these pics:








Paid for 12 inches, but got 22'? 




and another view:




I'll edit this when the hair is dry with pics of the texture.

Here are the specs of this wig in case you'd like to order. I did have an annoying experience 1x, but over all I like this company the best. I will order from them again. This wig is gorgeous.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok ladies, and these are pics of the wig's texture completely dry.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 7, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 thanks for the pics. What color is your silk top?

I have italian yaki and love it but I would like a straighter coarse wig that I don't have to flat iron. Thanks


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 7, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> PinkSunshine77 thanks for the pics. What color is your silk top?
> 
> I have italian yaki and love it but I would like a straighter coarse wig that I don't have to flat iron. Thanks



Anytime! I know I did pic overload. On this unit I got the dark brown lace. Tbh though the silk top is the same color it seems as the light brown lace combo. I'm dark skinned but my scalp is darn near white so it works either way.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm thinking about trying a blonde wig soon. Only for weekends.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 7, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Anytime! I know I did pic overload. On this unit I got the dark brown lace. Tbh though the silk top is the same color it seems as the light brown lace combo. I'm dark skinned but my scalp is darn near white so it works either way.



I love pics!  It gives us a good story. Thanks. I'll get the dark brown silk top then. I want it cut in a bob for the summer. So I will try 10 inches. Hope they don't give me 15!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 7, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> I love pics!  It gives us a good story. Thanks. I'll get the dark brown silk top then. I want it cut in a bob for the summer. So I will try 10 inches. Hope they don't give me 15!



Good lol but you gone get 20. Maybe they were like " ah we made you wait a little longer, here's 12 extra inches for ya" I measured it like seriously 22 inches. Usually though outside of the month of February, it's only 2 day shipping. If you order today, you'll get it by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 7, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I'm thinking about trying a blonde wig soon. Only for weekends.



Me too! Instead I went with black & red ombre 
New paycheck = New wig


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 8, 2014)

Trying to decide if I want to try super blonde or closer to brown.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 8, 2014)

I think this is my last unit. Top is my hair bottom is wig.  

Twist out   [
ATTACH]249527[/ATTACH]


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I think this is my last unit. Too is my hair bottom is wig.  Twist out



Omgosh it looks so good and realistic. I love it...what wig is this again and from where? You look gr8

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh it looks so good and realistic. I love it...what wig is this again and from where? You look gr8  Sent from my iPad using LHCF[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I made this one.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

Is it a u-part or a full wig you made? What hair is that...giiiirrrrlll I'm loving it so much and you did bomb job on the color.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Is it a u-part or a full wig you made? What hair is that...giiiirrrrlll I'm loving it so much and you did bomb job on the color.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF




Thanks much.  It's a full wig.   

Hair is from  - kinky hair   http://www.bigchophair.com


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

ojemba said:


> It's a full wig.  Hair is from  - kinky hair  http://www.bigchophair.com



Inches?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Inches?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


  I got a 10 and 14. The 10 is in the back.

If you have an InstaGram you can see more pics of there hair there.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 8, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I think this is my last unit. Top is my hair bottom is wig.  Twist out   [ ATTACH]249527



So cute as usual! U needa come make me one lol


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a new wig. I think it may be my holy grail wig. I've gotten hit on twice in it lol lots of stares. Not sure of the name of it (got it from bss) but it's Brazilian remy in a 2.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Got a new wig. I think it may be my holy grail wig. I've gotten hit on twice in it lol lots of stares. Not sure of the name of it (got it from bss) but it's Brazilian remy in a 2.



Your gorgeous I don't think it was the wig lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 8, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your gorgeous I don't think it was the wig lol  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thank you much!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 8, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I got a 10 and 14. The 10 is in the back.  If you have an InstaGram you can see more pics of there hair there.



Okay last question I promise... Which hair is it? TIA lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HoneyBadger (Mar 8, 2014)

I have these three wigs in my rotation so I've been really good at sticking to my routine:







The Zury Wig CF NIKE is an EXACT match for my hair except it's not as full 






 (Not me)
I love, love the Finger Comber line. The angled bob is another exact match for my hair.





The La Jay is my go to because the front is slightly frizzed so if my twists get old it's not a problem to thrown a thin headband.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 9, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay last question I promise... Which hair is it? TIA lol  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



It's the kinky hair.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Mar 9, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Got a new wig. I think it may be my holy grail wig. I've gotten hit on twice in it lol lots of stares. Not sure of the name of it (got it from bss) but it's Brazilian remy in a 2.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249545



Beautiful...so u made this wig or brought it this way....if so what lengths did u get plan on making a wavy u-part for a summer cruise


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 9, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Beautiful...so u made this wig or brought it this way....if so what lengths did u get plan on making a wavy u-part for a summer cruise



No I bought it already made, I don't remember the name of it though, sadly, I threw the box out.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok so this wig, I felt like a darn clown going to work. It's a gorgeous wig, but it's seriously Kim Kardashian hair long. I chopped off 3 inches. It's about 18 in now and looks way more natural.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 11, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Ok so this wig, I felt like a darn clown going to work. It's a gorgeous wig, but it's seriously Kim Kardashian hair long. I chopped off 3 inches. It's about 18 in now and looks way more natural.



Hahaha stop it!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 11, 2014)

How do y'all wash your curly wigs? I don't wanna mess mine up


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 12, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> How do y'all wash your curly wigs? I don't wanna mess mine up



Synthetic? I wash all my synthetic wigs the same way. I fill the sink with cool water and a shampoo for wigs. Place the wig in the and kind of swish it around. I lift it up and run my hand down the wig to clean it and then rinse. I let it air dry on the maniquen (sp?) head. 

For my human hair wigs I run warm water over the wig while holding it and apply conditioner (rinse out kind) and then dc place it in a baggy and let it set overnight. Next day I rinse out dc and apply conditioner again and rinse. Apply your LI if you use on human hair wig, styler, and then let it air dry or diffuse. 

HTH


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 12, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Synthetic? I wash all my synthetic wigs the same way. I fill the sink with cool water and a shampoo for wigs. Place the wig in the and kind of swish it around. I lift it up and run my hand down the wig to clean it and then rinse. I let it air dry on the maniquen (sp?) head.
> 
> For my human hair wigs I run warm water over the wig while holding it and apply conditioner (rinse out kind) and then dc place it in a baggy and let it set overnight. Next day I rinse out dc and apply conditioner again and rinse. Apply your LI if you use on human hair wig, styler, and then let it air dry or diffuse.
> 
> HTH



Thanks!....


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2014)

Today I bought these wigs:





 I bought this exact color.  





I bought 2 of these - different colors





I also bought 3 of these - different colors.  
These wigs are gorgeous. I'm definitely in my wig mode again.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Mar 13, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Trying to decide if I want to try super blonde or closer to brown.



gabulldawg
did you pick one?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 13, 2014)

Michelle1971 said:


> gabulldawg
> did you pick one?



michelle1978 I think I'm going to go with the browner one. I've never done blonde, so I think that will be a good start. If I like the brown  I may try a blonder one in the future.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 13, 2014)

Aggie said:


> Today I bought these wigs:
> 
> I bought this exact color.
> I bought 2 of these - different colors
> ...



Where do u order from? I love 2&3


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Mokee said:


> Where do u order from? I love 2&3


 I order them from www.hairwigharlem.com. They were offering a 20% discount as well - code is HEART20. The second wig is called Drew by Beshe and the third is "It's a Cap Weave - Afro Curl.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 14, 2014)

Y'all I'm thinking about getting a sew in... Getting kinda bored and tired of wigs.  Sometimes I feel "wiggy". I just hope I can still take care of my hair the same in sew in (daily moisture, weekly wash, etc).


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 14, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Y'all I'm thinking about getting a sew in... Getting kinda bored and tired of wigs.  Sometimes I feel "wiggy". I just hope I can still take care of my hair the same in sew in (daily moisture, weekly wash, etc).



Lol, I can't do sew ins anymore; I have commitment issues.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 14, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Lol, I can't do sew ins anymore; I have commitment issues.



Lol I feel ya I'm the same way. 
You start missing your hair and stuff lol


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm super excited. I think I've officially found my ride or die wig! Pics and info coming later.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 15, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics. After playing with it for a day I think this is it! I'll try to take better pics today.


----------



## MrsCEO (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey Ladies, heads up to get your wig challenge on... Human hair and synthetic wigs on sale all under $20.  This wig below is on sale for $19.99.  They only have 1 or 2 of each item though.  Sorry for the big damn image.

http://www.blackhairwigs.net/categories/wig-sale.html?sort=pricedesc


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 15, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Lol, I can't do sew ins anymore; I have commitment issues.


so do I and I am in a relationship with my scalp so


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 17, 2014)

I cut the wig. I know I didn't show a before of it long on me. I just hated how I looked with it long. Here's the length now. I'm in love. I had to promise myself I wouldn't cut it again.



 This was my church look yesterday.


----------



## onesoulsista (Mar 17, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Here are a couple of pics. After playing with it for a day I think this is it! I'll try to take better pics today.


Its looks so good on you. I'm loving the red lips also. What brand is the wig, What's the name of the wig?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 17, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> Its looks so good on you. I'm loving the red lips also. What brand is the wig, What's the name of the wig?



Thank you! It's Freetress lace front "Julie." It's a part of their L part series (or something to that effect). I LOVE the part.


----------



## BklynHeart (Mar 17, 2014)

gabulldawg, that looks nice on you! And the hair isn't shiny at all.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 17, 2014)

Does it make sense to deep condition a synthetic wig?


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 17, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Does it make sense to deep condition a synthetic wig?



no use half water and half fabric softener instead. Brings the wig back to life. Works wonders!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 17, 2014)

May I join in on this challenge also?

I just ordered a few wigs so I am excited to start this challenge. My creta girl wig should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dabaddest said:


> no use half water and half fabric softener instead. Brings the wig back to life. Works wonders!



Dabaddest
Does your synthetic wigs come out crunchy afterwards when you use the water and fab softener?


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 18, 2014)

Michelle1971 said:


> Dabaddest
> Does your synthetic wigs come out crunchy afterwards when you use the water and fab softener?



Nope just make sure your rinse throughly. They actually come out very soft like the first day I bought them. I finger comb them and cut off any frizzies all while the mixture is on the wig then let it dry overnight.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 18, 2014)

My affair with this unit will last a very long time.


----------



## beauti (Mar 18, 2014)

ojemba said:


> My affair with this unit will last a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 250747



*wow! very pretty! do you have any hair out?? so natural!*


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 18, 2014)

Easy Breakdown for washing Synthetic wigs

1. Wash syn wig in half water and half fabric softener
2. Let the mixture sit on the hair for 5 mins or so
3. Finger comb hair.
4. Cut any frizzy hair off
5. Rinse thoroughly
6. Let the wig air dry overnight or for  few hours

Voila! Looks like a new wig and smells amazing!


----------



## ojemba (Mar 18, 2014)

beauti said:


> wow! very pretty! do you have any hair out?? so natural!



Thank you. Yes I have just a lill in the front.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Mar 18, 2014)

New half wig simple and to the point lol I will be making a u-part this weekend....excuse the face and the brows....it's been a long week lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 18, 2014)

This one gets bigger and better everyday. Its my new favorite


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 18, 2014)

ojemba said:


> My affair with this unit will last a very long time.



What's the name of this one, I love it.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gorgeous!



Prettymetty said:


> This one gets bigger and better everyday. Its my new favorite



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> What's the name of this one, I love it.



Yes, what she said ojemba?


----------



## ojemba (Mar 19, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> What's the name of this one, I love it.



I made this with kinky curl hair.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2014)

Thinking about my next hair after I remove this weave. I no longer like the thread being sewn through my hair so it's wig time.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 19, 2014)

I've inspired a coworker to try wigs. She loves the look of my wig and thinks it looks so natural. She was a sew in girl, but like me she wants to have more access to her scalp and not have to have something so "permanent." I may try to help her pick one. Feels good knowing I picked the right wig!!


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 19, 2014)

LADIES!!! We are almost through month three!! Go us!!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 19, 2014)

I received my Creta girl today and holy crap! I didn't realize the hair was so huge! My mother compared me to Chaka Khan when I walked into the room wearing it.


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 19, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I received my Creta girl today and holy crap! I didn't realize the hair was so huge! My mother compared me to Chaka Khan when I walked into the room wearing it.


  Lol lol lol

Been there


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 19, 2014)

Pic of the second wig I got. It's called New Born Spring. I'm wondering if it looks a little long. I guess I am not used to big hair yet.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## LovelyRo (Mar 19, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I made this with kinky curl hair.



You just motivated me to make my kinky curly wig! What pattern did you use to lay your tracks?


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 19, 2014)

I messed up my lace wig by trying to cut bangs into it. Guess I gotta get another one.  I got #4 last time, but I want a dark one now


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 19, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Pic of the second wig I got. It's called New Born Spring. I'm wondering if it looks a little long. I guess I am not used to big hair yet.
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I like it!


----------



## ojemba (Mar 20, 2014)

All4Tris said:


> You just motivated me to make my kinky curly wig! What pattern did you use to lay your tracks?



All4Tris I did side to side at the back up until my ear. Then I went around the front then continued in a circular pattern up to the crown. I didn't cut the tracks. Hope that helps. I also sewed a track on the inside of the cap so I get this look if fair flies back.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm about to big chop soon, I think. I don't want to transition again. I have a pixie mohawk at the moment, and it will be easy to just shave it all off. I'm about to get into wigs again too. I have a bunch of them at home that I've never worn. I always want to start wearing a bunch of hair when it gets hot.


----------



## djkforeal (Mar 20, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Pic of the second wig I got. It's called New Born Spring. I'm wondering if it looks a little long. I guess I am not used to big hair yet.
> 
> What do you ladies think?


 

I think it looks pretty.  The curls look really nice.  It's hard to see the hairline though, you may need to tweek that a little bit to make it look as natural as possible.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's my new wig...my daughter wanted to get in on the pic. Anyway I didn't curl it yet or anything just str8 out the box. Thinking about coloring it dark brown though. 

Eta- it's the one that was on sale at blackhairwigs


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 20, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Here's my new wig...my daughter wanted to get in on the pic. Anyway I didn't curl it yet or anything just str8 out the box. Thinking about coloring it dark brown though.  Eta- it's the one that was on sale at blackhairwigs



Your daughter is a cutie!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's a picture of the Creta girl I bought. I tried to blend it in with my own hair so it could look decent but gosh it's so much hair!!! I think I am going to cut it.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> Your daughter is a cutie!



Thanks!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 20, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Here's a picture of the Creta girl I bought. I tried to blend it in with my own hair so it could look decent but gosh it's so much hair!!! I think I am going to cut it.
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I love Creta girl and yes she can be very big lol.


----------



## Michelle1971 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just ordered my first HH lace wig off eBay.
Seller had excellent feedback and return policy.
While I luv half wigs, I want to give this a try so I can change it up a bit. 
I can't wait till it gets here


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 20, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Trying out "Cameo" by It's A Wig collection. Got it from my local BSS. Great blending potential and very full for all you big hair lovers like me.



I like it. Very natural looking.


----------



## trebell (Mar 20, 2014)

I have never worn wigs bc my head is long and I feel awkward.  But, I have heat damage so I want to wear wigs throughput the year. I will be doing a length check in July and December. My hair right now is shoulder length. I want to get to APL by the end of the year. I'm a slow grower.  I'm taking hairfinity too.

1st Picture taken taken a couple of weeks ago. 2nd picture is the wig I'm starting off with (I rotated it every way and it keeps coming out side ways).


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 20, 2014)

trebell said:


> I have never worn wigs bc my head is long and I feel awkward. But, I have heat damage so I want to wear wigs throughput the year. I will be doing a length check in July and December. My hair right now is shoulder length. I want to get to APL by the end of the year. I'm a slow grower. I'm taking hairfinity too.
> 
> 1st Picture taken taken a couple of weeks ago. 2nd picture is the wig I'm starting off with (I rotated it every way and it keeps coming out side ways).


 
trebell

Very nice! It looks great on you. 

Do you mind sharing what wig that is?


----------



## trebell (Mar 20, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> trebell
> 
> Very nice! It looks great on you.
> 
> Do you mind sharing what wig that is?



Thank you. It's mimi by freetress. One thing I don't like is the middle part due to my oval shaped head.


----------



## ghanagirl23 (Mar 20, 2014)

my new wig used my brazilian hair and dyed it jet black


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2014)

I am buying wigs for my clients, left, right and center. I can't believe how many wig orders I'm getting now. I am of course adding an additional $25 per wig for my trouble.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2014)

trebell said:


> I have never worn wigs bc my head is long and I feel awkward.  But, I have heat damage so I want to wear wigs throughput the year. I will be doing a length check in July and December. My hair right now is shoulder length. I want to get to APL by the end of the year. I'm a slow grower.  I'm taking hairfinity too.
> 
> 1st Picture taken taken a couple of weeks ago. 2nd picture is the wig I'm starting off with (I rotated it every way and it keeps coming out side ways).



I love the second one trebell.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Trying out "Cameo" by It's A Wig collection. Got it from my local BSS. Great blending potential and very full for all you big hair lovers like me.



I love big hair too Smiley79. I think It's A Wig is really a great company. I love quite a few of their wigs. If I'm not very careful, I could end up purchasing too many of their wigs and have no where to store them, .


----------



## trebell (Mar 20, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I love the second one @trebell.


 
Thank you Aggie. The 1st pic is just my hair lol nothing special.


----------



## trebell (Mar 20, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Trying out "Cameo" by It's A Wig collection. Got it from my local BSS. Great blending potential and very full for all you big hair lovers like me.


 
I really like this wig. It's a Wig has nice looking wigs. I'm looking for a pixie cut wig.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Aggie this was my first It's a Wig purchase and I completely agree that this is a really good wig. I look forward to trying more from them.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2014)

trebell said:


> I really like this wig. It's a Wig has nice looking wigs. I'm looking for a pixie cut wig.


 
trebell

How short? I recommend Human Hair It'a a Wig Tara. Styling is really easy and it looks GREAT on everyone. 






Pic from http://elevatestyles.com/p/its-a-wig/3313-it-s-a-wig-cap-weave-100-human-hair-indian-tara-wig.html


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2014)

I also have It's a Wig Feather Arah:






She's really easy to style as well. Very no-nonsense.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2014)

This is the first pixie wig I bought: 

It's Sensationnal Totally Instant Weave HZ A015. She's usually less than $20.






I think I have a pic of myself wearing it. If I find it, I'll post.


----------



## kandegirl (Mar 21, 2014)

KidneyBean86 said:


> Here's a picture of the Creta girl I bought. I tried to blend it in with my own hair so it could look decent but gosh it's so much hair!!! I think I am going to cut it.
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I like it.

I have Creata Girl and she's big but I love big hair! And it will be bigger but it may grow on you. Plus you'll get non-stop compliments.


----------



## trebell (Mar 21, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> This is the first pixie wig I bought:
> 
> It's Sensationnal Totally Instant Weave HZ A015. She's usually less than $20.
> 
> I think I have a pic of myself wearing it. If I find it, I'll post.



I saw this one and was in love but my head is long so i ended up getting 2 longer ones. But i think I'll will get this one for the summer. Thank you for helping. 

I bought these 2 last night: ITS A HALF WIG SYNTHETIC HAIR CAREFREE and 
ProcessingMODEL MODEL SYNTHETIC HAIR INVISIBLE PART WIG YURA.


----------



## trebell (Mar 21, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> I also have It's a Wig Feather Arah:
> 
> She's really easy to style as well. Very no-nonsense.



Do you have a pic with this one on?


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 21, 2014)

trebell said:


> Do you have a pic with this one on?


 
Nope, but I'll try to remember to take one tonight.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm showcasing all the wigs I've made and plan to make on my New page. 

https://m.facebook.com/wigsbyDi


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm showcasing all the wigs I've made and plan to make on my New page.  https://m.facebook.com/wigsbyDi



Those are nice!. I like Jasmine. What type of hair did you use for her?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ojemba (Mar 21, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Those are nice!. I like Jasmine. What type of hair did you use for her?  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Freetress Bohemian Curls


----------



## meka72 (Mar 21, 2014)

You did a great job because these all look natural and beautiful.  I wish I had the patience to make a wig.  I'd go out and buy all the supplies and then quit after I sewed my first track.  Lol.



ojemba said:


> I'm showcasing all the wigs I've made and plan to make on my New page.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/wigsbyDi


----------



## onesoulsista (Mar 21, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm showcasing all the wigs I've made and plan to make on my New page.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/wigsbyDi


you do such a great job making wigs. Are u willing to make wigs for fellow members, if we provide the hair?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 22, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm showcasing all the wigs I've made and plan to make on my New page.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/wigsbyDi



Great job! You did really good. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 22, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> you do such a great job making wigs. Are u willing to make wigs for fellow members, if we provide the hair?



Thanks onesoulsista - yes I can surely do that. Please like my page and text or inbox me for details.


----------



## trebell (Mar 22, 2014)

How do I cover the lace that's irritating my ears??


----------



## Mokee (Mar 22, 2014)

Never been a blonde before! ..but I like it


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 22, 2014)

Mokee said:


> Never been a blonde before! ..but I like it



This is on point! Beautiful where'd you get it?


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is on point! Beautiful where'd you get it?



Yes, I want to know, too.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Mokee (Mar 22, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is on point! Beautiful where'd you get it?



Thanks girl I got it from:

http://www.wigtypes.com/freetress_e...y_futura.php?gclid=CJLHpsK2_7wCFe87OgodNzwAMQ

I had bought the red ombre from my local beauty store for $50 then found the same exact one here online for basically half the price! So I had to get the blonde too lol.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 23, 2014)

I think I am addicted to wigs now. Just picked up a new one the other day called Bre.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 23, 2014)

I've been following this thread even though I'm not part of the challenge.

But I'm going to share anyway.

Wig purchases from Hair Sisters since January.

SAGA 100% REMY HUMAN HAIR WIG DESTINY - 1b Have to do top much to make it less wiggy looking.  Very shiny for human hair.  Wig cap is toddler sized.

SENSATIONNEL SYNTHETIC INSTANT FASHION WIG ELSA - 4 This is a synthetic aka cheaper dupe for the Destiny wig.   I have just given up on buying doobie style wigs because I cannot make them work on me.  The color 4 looked like a 1b.  I have a fat face and these wigs are meant to frame narrower faces.    

FREETRESS SYNTHETIC DRAWSTRING FULLCAP NIA GIRL - 1b looser curl than I expected.  Needed to be cut and shaped to work.

OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE TISHA - 1b straight juicy jerry curl looking unit. Hard to work with and blend.  This wig right out the box says "please give a round of applause to my band Sexual Chocolate". 

VANESSA SYNTHETIC HAIR HALF WIG EXPRESS WEAVE LA EFRAH - 1b and 1b/30 my daily wig, blends well with my type 4a/b hair. Will repurchase in other colors.

FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC DEEP INVISIBLE L PART LACE WIG REMI - 2 pretty wig, very full - much tighter curls than showed on the model, but looks good combed out.   Big head friendly.  Deep invisible L Part is what's up. 

FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC DEEP INVISIBLE L PART LACE WIG TAMMI - 1b Love this wig.  Not as big head friendly as Remi but workable.  Will repurchase in other colors.

FREETRESS EQUAL SYNTHETIC LACE FRONT DEEP INVISIBLE PART WIG BAILEY - OM23033 Love this wig.  The color is subtle.  It looks like a sew in. I am a giant fan of the deep part and pre-cut lace.  Will repurchase in other colors.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 23, 2014)

Crackers Phinn said:


> OUTRE SYNTHETIC HALF WIG QUICK WEAVE TISHA - 1b straight juicy jerry curl looking unit. Hard to work with and blend.  *This wig right out the box says "please give a round of applause to my band Sexual Chocolate".*



LOL! The comment in bold just made me choke on my food. "Juicy curl looking unit." LMAO


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 23, 2014)

This is a custom 26 inch Chinese full lace silk top wig that I curled today. Excuse my attire. Long day. Lol


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 23, 2014)

I need some light yaki hair to make a wig.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 23, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm showcasing all the wigs I've made and plan to make on my New page.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/wigsbyDi



You are talented!  These look great


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 23, 2014)

Dabaddest said:


> This is a custom 26 inch Chinese full lace silk top wig that I curled today. Excuse my attire. Long day. Lol



Cute! Info?


----------



## Dabaddest (Mar 23, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Cute! Info?



I ordered it from a friend online. I'll find her email address if youre interested.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 24, 2014)

My hair is finally long enough that I can do a french braid.   I tried doing just 1, but it left a hump at the back of my head, so I'm going to try splitting it in 2.   I used to do 2 when I was transitioning and it worked well for protecting my hair.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 24, 2014)

So, I finally got around to cutting and shaping the new born spring wig I bought. Here are the results.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 25, 2014)

My wig cap is too tight.  I grabbed the wrong one. Very uncomfortable.


----------



## NGraceO (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so over wigs and dealing with my hair at the moment. Contemplating going into braids to give myself a break, although I have issues with braids. Meh.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 25, 2014)

Wig or Real ? 

Lol I took out my 2 week beehive & fell in love with my natural hair again.  Trying to stay strong *sigh*


----------



## trebell (Mar 25, 2014)

Mokee said:


> Wig or Real ?
> 
> Lol I took out my 2 week beehive & fell in love with my natural hair again.  Trying to stay strong *sigh*



Beautiful  

10 char


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 25, 2014)

Anybody have so many wigs that you want to wear all of them at once and want to order more at the same time?

My name is Crackers Phinn and I'm an addict.


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2014)

Mokee.    GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## trclemons (Mar 25, 2014)

Crackers Phinn.  OMG, I thought it was just me.  If I'm not looking on the various wig websites, I'm watching YouTube videos of different wigs.  I really need to go to wig rehab.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 25, 2014)

I think my wig may be making my edges worse.  ugh. I just don't know what to do with my hair anymore. Everything seems to cause damage or breakage. It's just a matter of which gives less I guess. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 25, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> You are talented!  These look great



Thank you.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 25, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I think my wig may be making my edges worse.  ugh. I just don't know what to do with my hair anymore. Everything seems to cause damage or breakage. It's just a matter of which gives less I guess. I just don't know what to do.



This is kind of why I didn't join the challenge.  I don't wear wigs or half wigs for more than 14 consecutive days.  I alternate between wigs, twists with extensions and twists without extensions because my edges and nape are very sensitive.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 25, 2014)

Leave your edges out. Sounds counterproductive I know but there is no tension! 




gabulldawg said:


> I think my wig may be making my edges worse.  ugh. I just don't know what to do with my hair anymore. Everything seems to cause damage or breakage. It's just a matter of which gives less I guess. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 26, 2014)

trclemons said:


> Crackers Phinn.  OMG, I thought it was just me.  If I'm not looking on the various wig websites, I'm watching YouTube videos of different wigs.  I really need to go to wig rehab.



Lol yass I will choose buying a wig over getting my nails done every time! I have a wig fund every month just can't help it :/


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 26, 2014)

I 





SuchaLady said:


> Leave your edges out. Sounds counterproductive I know but there is no tension!



Thanks for the tip SuchaLady. I'm wearing a lace front right now. How do I leave edges out with that? I usually sit the wig back a little bit, but I don't kow if that makes it worse.  I think the combs may be the issue, but my wig just doesn't sit right without them.  I don't know what to do.  Part of me thinks to just say screw it and just rely on wigs for the rest of my life. I mean, I like how I look wearing them anyway. I don't have to fuss with my hair. I can always walk out looking right.  I don't know. I do hate that my hairline would look jacked up, though. Once my hair gets long I'm looking forward to buns again.  I just don't know.

I have thought about just going back to my hair, but I'd have to relax then and I don't know WHAT my edges would look like once that happened.  I need HELP.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 26, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I
> 
> Thanks for the tip @SuchaLady. I'm wearing a lace front right now. How do I leave edges out with that? I usually sit the wig back a little bit, but I don't kow if that makes it worse.  I think the combs may be the issue, but my wig just doesn't sit right without them.  I don't know what to do.  Part of me thinks to just say screw it and just rely on wigs for the rest of my life. I mean, I like how I look wearing them anyway. I don't have to fuss with my hair. I can always walk out looking right.  I don't know. I do hate that my hairline would look jacked up, though. Once my hair gets long I'm looking forward to buns again.  I just don't know.
> 
> I have thought about just going back to my hair, but I'd have to relax then and I don't know WHAT my edges would look like once that happened.  I need HELP.


 
@gabulldawg

You sound like you're just as confused about what to do with your hair as me. I have a short mohawk pixie right now and I'm texlaxed but I've been wondering if I should transition again, big chop or what. I don't know if I want to go the weave route, the wig route, or the quick weave route. I am absolutely indecisive and confused. 

Plus...If I do wear a wig/weave, do I start off in a shortie do, or do I do something straight or a natural look?  I am clueless.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 26, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Leave your edges out. Sounds counterproductive I know but there is no tension!





LivingDoll said:


> gabulldawg
> 
> You sound like you're just as confused about what to do with your hair as me. I have a short mohawk pixie right now and I'm texlaxed but I've been wondering if I should transition again, big chop or what. I don't know if I want to go the weave route, the wig route, or the quick weave route. I am absolutely indecisive and confused.



YES LivingDoll!  I got a pixie cut a few months ago and LOVED it. The issue is that my workouts will not allow me to keep a style. I sweat out my hair in a day or two and walk around looking a hot mess.  So that's when I decided to try lace fronts so that I didn't have to worry about my hair. I LOVE it except I'm thinking it's contributing to my thinning edges.  At this point I can't see myself wearing my real hair and being happy with myself (if that makes sense). I like the way I look with a wig as opposed to fighting with my real hair. I am just lost.  UGH.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 26, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> YES @LivingDoll!  I got a pixie cut a few months ago and LOVED it. The issue is that my workouts will not allow me to keep a style. I sweat out my hair in a day or two and walk around looking a hot mess.  So that's when I decided to try lace fronts so that I didn't have to worry about my hair. I LOVE it except I'm thinking it's contributing to my thinning edges.  At this point I can't see myself wearing my real hair and being happy with myself (if that makes sense). I like the way I look with a wig as opposed to fighting with my real hair. I am just lost.  UGH.


 
gabulldawg...aren't lace fronts kind of rough around the edges? What about full cap wigs? Are they rough on your edges too?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 26, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> gabulldawg...aren't lace fronts kind of rough around the edges? What about full cap wigs? Are they rough on your edges too?



I guess they are.  I don't know about full cap. I would assume that they are rough as well.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 26, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I guess they are.  I don't know about full cap. I would assume that they are rough as well.


 
When I wore full caps, I don't remember them being rough around the edges. It probably depends on the wig. I didn't bother with half wigs because I felt like they weren't really a protective style since hair around the front had to be left out.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 26, 2014)

LivingDoll said:


> When I wore full caps, I don't remember them being rough around the edges. It probably depends on the wig. I didn't bother with half wigs because I felt like they weren't really a protective style since hair around the front had to be left out.



Thank you. Maybe I will look into those then.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 26, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you. Maybe I will look into those then.


 
Welcome. Now, I will forwarn you...the full caps may not always look as natural as lace fronts but your edges will thank you. (At least I hope so)


----------



## Mokee (Mar 26, 2014)

To the ladies that keep their hair braided under wigs:

When it's time to take the braids out, do you let your hair breath for a bit, or do you get it re-braided that same day? If you do let your hair breath - how long until you have it braided again?


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mokee Last night I actually took down my two strand flast twists after rocking wigs these past couple weeks; I did a pre-poo with Shea Moisture Purification Masque, washed then DC with Silk Dreams and then re-twisted my hair back down and applied The Pomade Shop pomade to my scalp. 
Every couple weeks of wigging, I give my hair a 5-7 day break from wigs period (and I go ahead and do my henna during that "break" week). This regimen has worked well for me to give my hair some balance and keep me from not over-doing any one thing on my hair.

Now that I have finally found a couple of cute and affordable wigs that actually blend very well with my natural hair, I feel for more comfortable with this wig challenge. I do nothing to my leave out but twist it and moisturize it.


----------



## onesoulsista (Mar 26, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Thanks @onesoulsista - yes I can surely do that. Please like my page and text or inbox me for details.


 your page has been liked I will notify u later about making me a wig


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2014)

Mokee said:


> To the ladies that keep their hair braided under wigs:
> 
> When it's time to take
> the braids out, do you let your hair breath for a bit, or do you get it re-braided that same day? If you do let your hair breath - how long until you have it braided again?



I take each braid down, detangle, and braid it back again. I let my hair breathe all the time when Im in the house. I only wear my wig to work (3 days a week)


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 26, 2014)

How often do you wash/cowash your hair. Im going to start cowashing every 2 weeks. My hair does better when its left alone so I cant do it more often than that


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 26, 2014)

Prettymetty same here, frequent cowashing is not a necessity for my hair. So weekly or biweekly actually is good for me.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 26, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Mokee Last night I actually took down my two strand flast twists after rocking wigs these past couple weeks; I did a pre-poo with Shea Moisture Purification Masque, washed then DC with Silk Dreams and then re-twisted my hair back down and applied The Pomade Shop pomade to my scalp.
> Every couple weeks of wigging, I give my hair a 5-7 day break from wigs period (and I go ahead and do my henna during that "break" week). This regimen has worked well for me to give my hair some balance and keep me from not over-doing any one thing on my hair.
> 
> Now that I have finally found a couple of cute and affordable wigs that actually blend very well with my natural hair, I feel for more comfortable with this wig challenge. I do nothing to my leave out but twist it and moisturize it.



That's exactly what I'm scared of, over-wigging lol. Don't want to cause damage when I think I'm protecting my hair. Ok I'll let my hair breath for about 5 days until I re-braid.  It does feel a lot more moisturized than before I started wigging it.  I try to spray my scalp once or twice daily in the braids with a homemade braid spray I made.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2014)

I just bought a few more wigs on hairwigharlem.com and here they are:-

1) This afro curly one I own but the new color is not black like the first one, but blond-








2) Love this short wig - bought it in 1B-







3) This pixie wig is definitely going to be worn a lot, lol. I want to have my stylist gel and spike-style it for me -


----------



## ojemba (Mar 26, 2014)

My latest unit made with 12 inch Peruvian hair and closure. 

 

I will have to wait until I get my hair in a beehive to wear her so she can look flat.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 26, 2014)

ojemba I really like that wig.


----------



## ojemba (Mar 27, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> ojemba I really like that wig.



Thank you.


----------



## trebell (Mar 27, 2014)

I got my new wigs today. I'll have to attach the pictures when I have a hour to try to figure out how to flip then right side up. But i love them. For the u part wig I'm not sure what I'll do about blending. I don't want to use heat. Let me know if there's a way to use a closure.

ETA: I cant get my pictures to rotate. I give up.


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 27, 2014)

I decided that since I took my sew in out I'm gonna wear Havana twists a whole and try to make a u-part. I want a blow out and trim before the summer starts.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 29, 2014)

I've seen a couple of videos of how people have revived their synthetic curling iron safe wigs. Have them looking like some expensive weave.  Some even use flexi rods on the hair and everything.  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 29, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I just bought a few more wigs on hairwigharlem.com and here they are:-
> 
> 1) This afro curly one I own but the new color is not black like the first one, but blond-
> 
> ...



What is the name of wig #3? I have 3 or 4 pixies and I really like this one too.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm still working my wigs!! Hair is thriving!


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Mar 30, 2014)

Went to the casino with my mom and aunt today. Rocked the Creta girl and got a million stares lol. The big hair is starting to grow on me. I cut and finger-combed it so I didn't have that Rick James appearance anymore.


----------



## Mokee (Mar 30, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm still working my wigs!! Hair is thriving!



Such a cute spring look !


----------



## Mokee (Mar 30, 2014)

Welp time to go back into my beehive braid for another 2 weeks.  ...until we meet again hair . The 5 days of leaving my hair unbraided reminded me why I joined this challenge in the first place; I touch my hair entirely TOO DAM MUCH ! Lol


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 30, 2014)

Week 2 in my sew in complete. Loving the feeling of getting up and just brushing a little. Aiming for 6 weeks.


----------



## meka72 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey ladies! I'm new to the challenge. I have a custom wig/quick weave (on stocking cap) that I remove daily. I also purchased two human hair wigs (sensationnel bump wig ?) that are very similar to my wig/weave; they're just different colors. 

I'm almost due for another wig/weave. It will probably be the same or similar to the style that I mentioned.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm hoping that my hair will soon be long enough to braid. I will just feel better once my hair is more tidy under my wig. I don't know why.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 31, 2014)

I just love when my wig is laid right! Yas!!!!

I've also stopped using the combs and am just using the adjustable straps. It's fitting snug enough. It's been really windy and I haven't felt like I was going to lose my wig.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a new wig I made with Brazillian body wave 12, 14, 16 inches and closure.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I'm going to straighten my wig today and put some different curls in it. Then I may try to wear it straight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2014)

I skipped wig shopping to go to the gym so I need to find a new wig asap. My curly afro wig is still nice, but I want a straight wig for a while


----------



## ojemba (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm really taking off on my wig making journey. hope you have like my FB page. 

What I'm wearing this week.


----------



## trebell (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm still wearing my curly wig. A lot of naturals compliment me on my hair. I love this wig so. But I'm getting my next wig ready. I hope to ride my current wig until I get my hair done on the 17th. I'm getting a hairstyle like this.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't believe I've been sticking with this challenge. But I picked a great wig and that makes all the difference. I've gotten lots of complements and stares. I love it. Definitely glans up my look.


----------



## LovelyRo (Apr 2, 2014)

I just made a full wig for one of my friends for the first time!!!!  The closure is super super flat! Now I want to make one for myself! Sorry, I didn't take pics!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 3, 2014)

Everyone is thinking that my wig is a sew in.  Folks keep asking who did my hair. I'm really happy to hear that. I hate when a wig looks wiggy.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 3, 2014)

Now that Spring has officially sprung - *is anyone changing up their wig game to celebrate?*

Shorter length?

Longer length?

Color or Highlights?


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm very tempted to try an angled bob like Bey but still in a natural color! I'm so bored with long hair right now :/


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 3, 2014)

Sew in, 3 weeks done, 3 weeks left. Cant wait to take it out, i want some havana twist


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 3, 2014)

i do dark colors during the winter and for spring/summer i do light 

i buy 4 of the same wig which last me about 2-3 months--depending on if I am vacationing or in water often...

i also warm ppl up to my new spring wig about late Feb/March so that its not a drastic and obvious change...lol

i try and stay away from typical summer styles like wet and wavy or etc--i like to go against the crowd but i get why those textures work...







CurliDiva said:


> Now that Spring has officially sprung - *is anyone changing up their wig game to celebrate?*
> 
> Shorter length?
> 
> ...


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 3, 2014)

Soooooo, I am currently on hiatus from the dear wig challenge. I really needed a break from my hair...in wigs at least. So I impulsively installed some chunky Senegalese twists last night. I plan to keep them in for about two - four weeks, however long of a break I feel I need. Anywho, pics!! First two pics are the ones that inspired the style. Third one is of my hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 3, 2014)

CurliDiva said:


> Now that Spring has officially sprung - *is anyone changing up their wig game to celebrate?*
> 
> Shorter length?
> 
> ...



When I bought this wig a few weeks ago I bought it in a lighter color in anticipation for spring/warm weather. I'm SO glad I did. I usually stick with 1 or 1B and I love the change. I think it really complements me. 



CurliDiva said:


> I'm very tempted to try an angled bob like Bey but still in a natural color! I'm so bored with long hair right now :/



Once I get tired of this wig or once the ends start getting ratty I plan to cut it into a bob.  But I am very partial to my long hair, so I don't know if I will wear it.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 3, 2014)

FYI...

www.clairhair.com is having up to 70% off lace front wigs. Also new customers can take an additional 5% off their first order.


----------



## Country gal (Apr 3, 2014)

How do you secure the Wigs to your hair?


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 3, 2014)

they look great you make me want some...lolol





NGraceO said:


> Soooooo, I am currently on hiatus from the dear wig challenge. I really needed a break from my hair...in wigs at least. So I impulsively installed some chunky Senegalese twists last night. I plan to keep them in for about two - four weeks, however long of a break I feel I need. Anywho, pics!! First two pics are the ones that inspired the style. Third one is of my hair.


----------



## onesoulsista (Apr 3, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Soooooo, I am currently on hiatus from the dear wig challenge. I really needed a break from my hair...in wigs at least. So I impulsively installed some chunky Senegalese twists last night. I plan to keep them in for about two - four weeks, however long of a break I feel I need. Anywho, pics!! First two pics are the ones that inspired the style. Third one is of my hair.


  the twists look so cute on you. you wear them well.


----------



## djkforeal (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi All  , just checking in and showing you the style I am wearing right now.  I have been rocking this same glueless full lace wig since the second week of February '14 and it has been doing pretty good, but I do admit that I gave it a bleach bath within the 1st month and now it seems fine with a lot less tangling.  It is a curly/wavy unit but when I first wore it I flat ironed and curled it and wore it like that, but since that was too much work for me cause I was pin curling it every night to keep the curls I just decided to wear it in it's natural state so I can just get up and go in the mornings with no fuss which takes extra time.  I also colored it burgundy on the ends which I may have mentioned before but I used a semi permanent color that I got from Sally's.  I the pics below I got tired of wearing it down so I just decided to create this style by flat twisting the front on both sides of my part and I put it in a bun which I will be wearing for the next few days until I wash it this weekend then I may flat iron and curl it again for next week.  
Still hanging strong in the challenge, but I may need to take a break sometime this year cause I have a SO now who I think wants to see my real hair cause when we met I had my wig on and I have had one on all this year since we have been seeing each other.  Anyway's hope everyone is doing well and seeing some good growth retention from this challenge.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 3, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Soooooo, I am currently on hiatus from the dear wig challenge. I really needed a break from my hair...in wigs at least. So I impulsively installed some chunky Senegalese twists last night. I plan to keep them in for about two - four weeks, however long of a break I feel I need. Anywho, pics!! First two pics are the ones that inspired the style. Third one is of my hair.



You did an absolute wonderful job! I would like these in my hair now because my wigs are killing my hair line. What kind of hair did you use & how many packs?  NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 3, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You did an absolute wonderful job! I would like these in my hair now because my wigs are killing my hair line. What kind of hair did you use & how many packs?  NGraceO



Thanks so much!!I used 100% kanekalon braiding hair, about five packs (the kind you can get at about 3 for $5 at most BSS). 

I split each pack in half, to make the hair stretch and minimize how heavy the braids are. 

  I, too, was very concerned about my edges going into this so I made sure not to make them small.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 3, 2014)

Country gal said:


> How do you secure the Wigs to your hair?


 
 Hey Country gal, 

 I usually cut out any combs because they can be damaging with repeated in one spot. I prefer wigs with adjustable straps and just a few bobby pins. 


 Also, not a fan of tape or glue. If I wig a secure to be really secure I will make a small perimeter braid and sew the wig down.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 3, 2014)

I got a new wig named Bella today by Bobbi Boss. I really like the color. Ill post pics when I get home

Eta pics


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 3, 2014)

I bought some hair to make a wig. I better like it because it certainly was not cheap. I just won't look at my bank account


----------



## Michelle1971 (Apr 3, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I got a new wig named Bella today by Bobbi Boss. I really like the color. Ill post pics when I get home
> 
> Eta pics



Very pretty


----------



## ojemba (Apr 4, 2014)

Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba said:


> To day is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 253345
> ...



WOW! That's all from a wig regimen?? Great progress!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 4, 2014)

My wig is starting to get a bit frizzy, so I Guess it's time to flat iron it.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 4, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> WOW! That's all from a wig regimen?? Great progress!


  I'm an 98% PSer.. My favorite PS is wearing wigs. I've had several ppl question me today if this is a wig or not because they can't never tell the difference loll.


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 4, 2014)

it looks very nice and natural on you--i would stock up on this as a standby 





Prettymetty said:


> I got a new wig named Bella today by Bobbi Boss. I really like the color. Ill post pics when I get home
> 
> Eta pics


----------



## lux10023 (Apr 4, 2014)

beautiful progress--we are hair twins did my bc 2 yrs ago and my anniv was last month!!!

we are at the exact same length...layers and all..good stuff!




ojemba said:


> Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.
> View attachment 253345 View attachment 253347 View attachment 253351 View attachment 253353 View attachment 253355


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 4, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> You did an absolute wonderful job! I would like these in my hair now because my wigs are killing my hair line. What kind of hair did you use & how many packs?  NGraceO



This is happening to me. I need to give my edges and nape a break. I'm getting crochet braids installed on Tuesday. I'll be taking a break from this challenge.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2014)

Prettymetty...love that wig! Real cute.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ladies how often do you find yourself having to replace your synthetic wigs. How long are they lasting you? And what are you doing to preserve the life of your wigs?


----------



## Country gal (Apr 4, 2014)

Ojema- beautiful hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Took a break from my wigs. I got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



View attachment 253451



View attachment 253453



View attachment 253455



View attachment 253457



View attachment 253459



View attachment 253461


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 4, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Ladies how often do you find yourself having to replace your synthetic wigs. How long are they lasting you? And what are you doing to preserve the life of your wigs?



It really depends on the length and the texture. Short synthetic wigs can last 6 months or more. Kinky ones last a long time too. The kinky wigs seem to get better with time. Long straight wigs only last a few good weeks before the tangles and kinks take over


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.



Congrats on your 2 years! Your hair looks amazing.


----------



## Smiley79 (Apr 4, 2014)

Is anyone washing their synthetic wigs...curly ones? I think there's a thread on how to do this.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 4, 2014)

ojemba said:


> Today is my 2 years post BC last night I did my first flat iron and did an amazing trim and shape up.. Sorry for all the pics I'm just excited I've come this far.
> View attachment 253345 View attachment 253347 View attachment 253351 View attachment 253353 View attachment 253355



Very pretty hair!!


----------



## ojemba (Apr 7, 2014)

For my 3rd year natural I'm going on a 99% PS with my homemade wigs. I'm getting a weave next week but once that's out I'll return to using wigs. 

View attachment 253847


----------



## trebell (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there an app to flip pictures all of mine want to attach flipped?

But this is my latest wig


----------



## prettykinks (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been out of the loop lately but still wearing my wigs. I took a small break and wore my hair in curls from curlformers. I'm back in wigs now. I moisturize and seal daily or every other day using the LOC method and seal everything with grease. I am in about ten plaits under my wig. The main thing I have noticed my ends are softer and I have less split ends.


----------



## Mokee (Apr 9, 2014)

I haven't been very consistent lately with wigs.  I wore my hair in the beehive braid (only wear the beehive braid while wearing wigs because it looks the flattest when wearing them) from March 1st to the 25th under my wig & then took the braid out on the 25th to let my hair breath and "rest". That rest has lasted from the 25th of march until now!  I think 2 weeks is enough of a rest.  I will get my hair braided hopefully sometime today :/


----------



## trebell (Apr 9, 2014)

I found another wig I want I feel like I have a problem lol. It's mischa by carefree. I can never post pictures right so please forgive me.

Eta: picture below


----------



## trebell (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea I did it.


----------



## CocoGlow (Apr 11, 2014)

Just a heads up ladies....


*EbonyLine.com*

*15% off* All Lace Wigs

Coupon Code: *EL15*

Ends: April 20th 2014







*By the way I need to officially join this challenge ... my details coming soon *


----------



## ojemba (Apr 12, 2014)

My latest unit!!   I'm loving wigging        Excuse the plain face.

I made this for a friend with afro kinky hair. I crochet the hair on a weave cap.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 13, 2014)

Man I am so addicted.  Today I bought. 

Outre Onyx
Outre Tammy
Sensationnel Shantel
Glance Tropical Spice
Bobbi Boss Tori
And a few packs of hair for Havana twists.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm trying to get my hair sewn into a wig so I can use it after I take my braids out. I did sew a u part before but for some reason I can't get it right when I try to sew the hair into a full wig. I was going to try trebella wigs but it looks like she doesn't have any dates available. I have 2 bundles of this same texture in 16" and I'm trying to get something like this done 

http://instagram.com/p/kMwyq5q2Zo/#





Anybody know any wigmakers I can use?


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 13, 2014)

Aggie are they synthetic? where did you buy the first one?


----------



## BonBon (Apr 13, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> It really depends on the length and the texture. *Short synthetic wigs can last 6 months or more*. Kinky ones last a long time too. The kinky wigs seem to get better with time. Long straight wigs only last a few good weeks before the tangles and kinks take over



 Please tell me how you are achieving this Prettymetty

 Mine are worn everyday though.


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 13, 2014)

ojemba hi! I noticed you have the new spray by aphogee in your stash, how do you like it and how do you use it?


----------



## ojemba (Apr 13, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> ojemba hi! I noticed you have the new spray by aphogee in your stash, how do you like it and how do you use it?



girlonfire. I love Aphogee products I use the leave in spray after I use the other products in the curly line, the poo and deep treatment. I love it.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 14, 2014)

It may be about time for me to get a new wig... I have been wearing this wig out.  I straightened it a few days ago for a new look and I'm not really feeling it. I will probably buy the same wig. I love it.


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 14, 2014)

Sumra said:


> Please tell me how you are achieving this Prettymetty
> 
> Mine are worn everyday though.



I only wear my wigs 3 times a week. I put it on right before work and I remove it as soon as I get home. When im in the house I wear my celies. Idk what it is, but all my short wigs lasy forever. But im talking real short. Neck length and longer always seems to tangle in the nape area


----------



## Michelle1971 (Apr 14, 2014)

After wearing my hair out for a couple of weeks I'm back on my wig game.
I decided to trim up my older Runway Girl half wig. I like it a lot like this...


----------



## ojemba (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting a weave tomorrow only because the only stylist that I get a weave is visiting for the weekend. I had an urge to creat a new unit today.  All my friends taught I cut my hair loll.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 15, 2014)

I think tomorrow I will have my wig cut into a bob.  it's getting a little rough.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 15, 2014)

Making a wig right now. Gotta get right for Easter.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> @Aggie are they synthetic? where did you buy the first one?


girlonfire, they are all human hair wigs and I bought them all on hairwigharlem.com


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> What is the name of wig #3? I have 3 or 4 pixies and I really like this one too.




I think it's called Molly or Holly, can't remember now


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm officially bobbed up. I like it overall, but I'll have to play with it a little bit when I get home.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find a reasonably priced wig like this??


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 18, 2014)

I bought some dark brown dye for my yaki straight lace wig. I ordered a #4 but it looks more like #30. After I dye it I will let it air dry so I can have a kinky straight texture


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 18, 2014)

I am not amused at Hairsisters and Wigtypes.  

I came home and both boxes were sitting at the front door.

Every other time I've made an order, a signature was required through UPS and UPS wouldn't even bother to knock before they put a ticket on the door and bounced.  

Any which way,  I'm glad to have my hurr.  I will be taking down my Havana twists this weekend and seeing which new do I'ma have.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 20, 2014)

Used my curling wand on my wig I made I believe last month...ugh sideways pics!


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 20, 2014)

I think my everyday wig is getting a little ratty at the ends.  I'm trying to decide if I want to do something wavy for summer.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 20, 2014)

Tammy has been keeping me afloat lately. Ima rock it til the wheels fall off.


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 20, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Tammy has been keeping me afloat lately. Ima rock it til the wheels fall off.



How's it going Hun?


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 20, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> How's it going Hun?


  Better than expected, glad I didn't shave it off...I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now with the use of daily cowashing and Ayurvedic rinses. My hair can only fit in a little "chicken head" ponytail lol , but hey gotta start from somewhere. Thanks for asking  How r you?


----------



## NGraceO (Apr 20, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Better than expected, glad I didn't shave it off...I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now with the use of daily cowashing and Ayurvedic rinses. My hair can only fit in a little "chicken head" ponytail lol , but hey gotta start from somewhere. Thanks for asking  How r you?



LOL @ chicken head!!  Glad to hear it getting better. Everything's good over here! Enjoying my break from wigs. I do wonder when I will get back, and hope my decision to break from wigs won't affect my ability to retain length this year. Well see.


----------



## trclemons (Apr 20, 2014)

My last update was of wig #5, so I am playing catch-up with my wig updates.  The following attachments are of wigs #6 - #8 (Ms. Carmen, Ms. Babe & Ms. Honor), which came from www.blackhairspray.com, www.samsbeauty.com & www.wigtypes.com.

I will be rocking Ms. Honor until the end of the month and then I will switch again.  I am still thoroughly enjoying this wig challenge and so are my co-workers.  Each week they come and find me to see if I've changed wigs.  They have even learned the names of each wig and have picked their favorite.  It's interesting because the women are varied in their selection (i.e. they've chosen both short & long wigs as favorites), but the men tend to pick one of the long wigs as their favorite.

I'm still washing and braiding my hair every 2 weeks while trying not to be a length check Nazi.  A third of the year is almost over, so let's hang in there ladies.  Happy, Healthy, Hair Journey!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm so disappointed by my last batch of wigs.

Outre Onyx - The style is good if you turn the wig so that the part is on the side instead of the middle, but the wig cap squeezes my brain.

Outre Tammy- still trying to figure this one out. 

Sensationnel Shantel- This is a spiral set that seems to have 3 heads worth of hair on it.  It's like the density on this thing is 500%. I could make a wig with the amount of hair I'm going to have to cut off this thing to make it wearable. 

Glance Tropical Spice- Rick James wants his hurr back.  It's so beyond being a Jerri curl. 

Bobbi Boss Tori- I had to use my amateur cutting skills to make this wig less poodle like. It's workable but not great. 

And to top it off. The only wig besides La Efrah that is ready to wear with no work is my Freetress Bailey.  I put foundation on the part and now it's bright orange.  I don't understand.  The foundation doesn't look orange on my skin.  I've ruined this wig.  I tried to use makeup remover to get it out but it's stained.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 21, 2014)

I was nervous about the bob at first, but now I love it! It's so crisp and clean. Definitely looks good on me.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 21, 2014)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Outre Tammy- still trying to figure this one out.



I ended up cutting this from a little past apl to shoulder length and it is very natural looking, big head friendly half wig.  The only bad thing is that the 1B I ordered is more like a 2, so I don't think I'll be able to blend without using a headband.

This is without a doubt the largest wig cap I've ever encountered.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 21, 2014)

I looked for a new wig today, but I couldn't find one I liked.  I really wanted a wavy-curly one 

ETA:  I think I want something like this, but shoulder-length and not lace front.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 22, 2014)

Fingercomber.com hair is awesome.


----------



## BonBon (Apr 22, 2014)

When you find the perfect wig but they don't have the colour you want 
-_-


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've decided to take a break from wearing wigs for a while. I noticed that my edges are thinning out so I am going to take some time to baby my hair.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's official. Rocked my TWA for two weeks. Back to my glueless lace front tomorrow


----------



## djkforeal (Apr 23, 2014)

I have also been taking a break for the past 2 weeks and I noticed that my hair is rather frizzy even when I straightened it and I don't really know why.  I am waiting on my full lace wig to arrive from China, then I will be back to rocking my wigs until Sept. or the end of the year to do a length check.  I cut off about 1-2 inches off my ends and I don't really want to cut anymore but if they are super thin and stringy then they are chopped!  I cut them when my hair was curly so that is why they are curly ends in the pic below.  I will show a pic of my new wig when I get done tweeking it.  I want to add color to the 30 color that will be in it and I want to ombre the ends blonde for the spring/summer months.


----------



## ojemba (Apr 24, 2014)

Can't get enough lol


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

..................


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> ..................



Tried to hide my face but that didn't work out lol oh well 

  ....How I've been rocking Tammy   Basically I have a side part and the wig in two pigtail braids clipped into 1


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 26, 2014)

I got a new kinky straight synthetic wig today. I will post pics tomorrow since im already in bed with my bonnet on.

Edited to add pics


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 26, 2014)

my new wig. I'm flat ironing it right now. I love the texture, but it was way too much texture for me. Will post after pics. Another one from April Lace Wigs. This is Italian Yaky.  I think I'll stick with Coarse Yaky, it's a bit straighter. 

Before flat iron:




After flat iron:


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> my new wig. I'm flat ironing it right now. I love the texture, but it was way too much texture for me. Will post after pics. Another one from April Lace Wigs. This is Italian Yaky.  I think I'll stick with Coarse Yaky, it's a bit straighter.
> 
> Before flat iron:
> http://s1319.photobucket.com/user/dreamsinpinkII/media/6666_zpsb23c3fe3.png.html
> ...



This is gorgeous...do the knots come bleached already?


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 26, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is gorgeous...do the knots come bleached already?


 it's a silk top, none of the lace really shows, but the parts that do show, are bleached. Thanks


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2014)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> it's a silk top, none of the lace really shows, but the parts that do show, are bleached. Thanks



Is this full lace, lace front, etc? Also how many inches did you get?


----------



## Dabaddest (Apr 28, 2014)

I just bought 4 new wigs this week! Here's one bohemian deep lace part wig rio. This is a new color for me also. I always gets a 2 or a 4. I'm liking this color


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 28, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Is this full lace, lace front, etc? Also how many inches did you get?



This is a silk top lacefront. This wig is 12 inches. I still think it's too long lol. I'll order 8 or 10 in next time.


----------



## pertinacious (Apr 29, 2014)

Help!

I'm new to wigs and I have a big problem (I have a human hair lace front wig cut into a LOB)

When I leave the house, my hair is straight, however after walking around it lifts and sticks up at the back.

Does anyone else have this issue?  How have you solved it?


----------



## gabulldawg (May 1, 2014)

Since I probably won't be buying a new wig for a few weeks I may pull out my old wig that I don't like very much. May alter it a bit to make it work for me. It's black, though, rather than my new favorite blonde mixed color.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> My wigs were home when I came home from work! The one without bangs I need to figure out how to make it look less wiggy...I'm feeling the red one most. The one with blonde I like also.
> 
> 
> View attachment 245477
> ...



HairPleezeGrow I know i'm a little late, but can you please share info on the first wig?? I love it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> HairPleezeGrow I know i'm a little late, but can you please share info on the first wig?? I love it!



Thanks...I don't remember the name of it but it's from hairsisters and here's a pic of the model


----------



## ojemba (May 1, 2014)

I'm missing my wigs but I will have a nice stash waiting for when I take out this weave. 

I used the fingercomber hair and inspiration pic to creat this unit.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2014)

ojemba said:


> I'm missing my wigs but I will have a nice stash waiting for when I take out this weave.
> 
> I used the fingercomber hair and inspiration pic to creat this unit.



Omgosh I looooove this wig! Is it a full wig?


----------



## SuchaLady (May 1, 2014)

Hey girls, if you make your wigs could you share the cap you use? I tried the black dome cap and it's too small! It's like it wants to stretch but won't give since it's been sewn on.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 1, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Hey girls, if you make your wigs could you share the cap you use? I tried the black dome cap and it's too small! It's like it wants to stretch but won't give sense it's been sewn on.



Yep this is why I don't like to make a wig with dome caps. I use the wig cap with the tabs on the side. They sell them at BSS or you can get from ebay if you're getting the ones with the lace.


----------



## Prettymetty (May 1, 2014)

I wore this one today with a headband. It's a synthetic lace by Vivica Fox


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 2, 2014)

pertinacious said:


> Help!  I'm new to wigs and I have a big problem (I have a human hair lace front wig cut into a LOB)  When I leave the house, my hair is straight, however after walking around it lifts and sticks up at the back.  Does anyone else have this issue?  How have you solved it?


 I wrap my wigs on a mannequin head and prewash and let it dry into the style I want.


----------



## Queensheba88 (May 2, 2014)

Been wearing a sew in for the last month and I hate it so it's coming down this weekend so I can get a good trim and then straight into my wigs...I've come to the conclusion I hate human hair wigs bc they are so much maintenance and I would rather take that time doing my own hair just purchased Lois by model model one of the wigs I brought back in 08 when I first started my hair journey I will also switch it up with outré Tammy and outré yasmine these wigs are really helping me to retain length.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 2, 2014)

Hoping to get a new wig this weekend.


----------



## ojemba (May 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh I looooove this wig! Is it a full wig?



Yes it is a full wig.


----------



## CrissieD (May 3, 2014)

My absolute fave. That picture was taken after a day running around in 80 degree weather and like 90% humidity so my leave out is a little rough but this wig is friggin awesome!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 3, 2014)

Wigging it today. This is the same wig I posted about above. The flat iron is wearing off, but still good.


----------



## Queensheba88 (May 3, 2014)

CrissieD said:


> My absolute fave. That picture was taken after a day running around in 80 degree weather and like 90% humidity so my leave out is a little rough but this wig is friggin awesome!



Ooh I was eying this at the bss beautiful what color do you have???


----------



## CrissieD (May 3, 2014)

Queensheba88 said:


> Ooh I was eying this at the bss beautiful what color do you have???



I think it's a 4/30 it's the best and you can flat iron it.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 3, 2014)

I did get a new wig! Early Mother's Day present. Got a wig for my mom as well.  love it so far! Also went a little lighter.


----------



## sweetpea7 (May 7, 2014)

Trying out wigs as a quick style while transitioning. She at least 20 inches curly. 

 Outré Giselle


----------



## ezina (May 8, 2014)

My wigs come in the mail today. I'm so excited. Hurry up, USPS!


----------



## Dabaddest (May 8, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> I did get a new wig! Early Mother's Day present. Got a wig for my mom as well.  love it so far! Also went a little lighter.


I just bought 2 of those wigs. Cute!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 8, 2014)

Guess I'm wearing my sexy wig in a bun today. Damn rain


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 8, 2014)

sweetpea7 said:


> Trying out wigs as a quick style while transitioning. She at least 20 inches curly.  Outré Giselle



You and this wig are gorgeous! Meant to comment the other day but was busy


----------



## NGraceO (May 12, 2014)

Unfortunately, the Senegalese twists are out and I'm back to wigs. I need to spice it up, because that notion seems so undesirable. 

I just purchased a way-too-expensive silk top kinky straight (Italian yaki) wig from classic lace wigs. It should be here in a couple of days....prayerfully that wig can save me from the apathy. Lol


----------



## NGraceO (May 15, 2014)

Just found out I won't get my wig for another three weeks.  and I am SO done with all the wigs I have. 

I'm almost positive I'll be back in Senegalese twists by the end of the weekend. 

Times is hard


----------



## onesoulsista (May 15, 2014)

My fellow wig wearers, Do you ladies have any tips for wearing wigs or half wigs in the summer?  Its been a 100° here lately and I'm dying in my wigs.  I need help or I might have to switch to braids


----------



## gabulldawg (May 16, 2014)

Thinking about stepping away from the challenge for a while... we will see.


----------



## cami88 (May 16, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> My fellow wig wearers, Do you ladies have any tips for wearing wigs or half wigs in the summer?  Its been a 100° here lately and I'm dying in my wigs.  I need help or I might have to switch to braids



I either leave hair out around the perimeter so I can do an updo, or just throw it up anyway and put a cute scarf or headwrap  on.

Sent from my galaxy s4 using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (May 16, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thinking about stepping away from the challenge for a while... we will see.




Girl, take all the time you need. I'm feeling the same way


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 16, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Thinking about stepping away from the challenge for a while... we will see.



Lol I've already done this. I'm back and forth. It's just too darn hot here in Texas to be wearing my wigs right now. I've been doing only wash n gos and did a twistout this week. Only wear my wig on special occasion for summer.


----------



## trclemons (May 18, 2014)

I'm still hanging in here.  Attached are my May wigs.  The short one is Ms. Jenny by Milky Way Equal and the long one is Ms. Rapunzel by Model Model.


----------



## ClassicChic (May 18, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> My fellow wig wearers, Do you ladies have any tips for wearing wigs or half wigs in the summer?  Its been a 100° here lately and I'm dying in my wigs.  I need help or I might have to switch to braids



Don't wear wigs with bangs. I've found them to be really hot. I find that wigs with a side bang is much more comfortable in the heat. IMO.


----------



## sweetpea7 (May 18, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> You and this wig are gorgeous! Meant to comment the other day but was busy



Thank you!!!


----------



## ojemba (May 19, 2014)

Took my weave out.

This is the first wig I wore. 

All made by my me. Wigs by di. 




Then on Sunday I wore this:





Back to work today 





 Yea I missed my wigs.


----------



## trebell (May 20, 2014)

Ok I have a half wig on after trying to wear my hair out for a week. I didn't make it past day 3 without wanting to cut it off.


----------



## dede1129 (May 20, 2014)

Taking these raggety arse box braids out and going back to wigging it. I have a TWA and I can't stay in briads for more than a month now thanks to my curls trying to pop out though the braids no matter how big or small. Plus I must be going through a growth spurt because "My roots is on Fiya" *in my Alicia Keys voice*

Look at my braids and then the wig I am going back to


----------



## trebell (May 22, 2014)

I just purchased the tammy wig...i don't like it. It's very shiny and thin. I have plaits under my cap and it's trying to pop out.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 27, 2014)

I'm ready for that angled bob now that the weather is getting HOT and I plan to exercise all summer for the wedding!


----------



## NGraceO (May 27, 2014)

Who is planning to wig it through the hot summer months? 

And if so, how are you planning to survive?


----------



## CocoGlow (May 27, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Who is planning to wig it through the hot summer months?
> 
> And if so, how are you planning to survive?



NGraceO

ME! I'm planning on wiggin it this Summer 

I'll be rockin' my beloved *Vanessa La Efrah Half Wig*! I wear it with a headband pushed back about 1-2 inches. I have my hair in individual braids underneath, so you can only see the roots of the braids in the front and it blends in well - not perfect but good enough. 

It's light and the wind blows through it so I don't feel suffocated & overheated. It's off my face and back/shoulders so it's perfect. I'll be wearing straighter wigs once it gets cooler, I just can't do it in this heat 

I LOVE this wig because it looks more natural than any other wig I've tried. I brush her out to look more my my 4B texture (pic 2-4). I'm still on the lookout for a Kinky Afro Half-Wig that I do not have to brush out to blend with my hair but everyone says that it looks like real hair so it works for me! 

The Last (5th) pic shows how La Efrah looks before brushing out -  like a Kinky Curly Wash n Go - I rock it like this sometimes too - it's very cute but doesn't blend with my braids underneath as well as the Kinky Curly Afro I get from brushing it out.

ETA: Please add me to this challenge ... Sorry I'm so late


----------



## trclemons (May 27, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Who is planning to wig it through the hot summer months?
> 
> And if so, how are you planning to survive?


NGraceO,

I will continue wigging it through the Summer by alternating between short wigs and very light medium length wigs.


----------



## ojemba (May 28, 2014)

My units give me life.    

 Made and colored by me!!       

  

This one is for my friend.


----------



## ezina (May 28, 2014)

You guys are real troopers. I tried wigging it this month but after a week and a half or so, I just stopped. And this heat...oh no.  

I'm going to keep trying, though. I'm too broke for the weaves and I'm determined to retain every millimeter of growth.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 28, 2014)

I hit a pretty cool milestone.

During my last install of kinky twists, I learned that my hair is too long for the 24 inch (12 when folded to install) Janet Afro bulk hair.  I couldn't use hot water to seal the ends because my own hair sticks out past the fake hair.

Yay me!


----------



## uofmpanther (May 28, 2014)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I hit a pretty cool milestone.
> 
> During my last install of kinky twists, I learned that my hair is too long for the 24 inch (12 when folded to install) Janet Afro bulk hair.  I couldn't use hot water to seal the ends because my own hair sticks out past the fake hair.
> 
> Yay me!



Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## uofmpanther (May 28, 2014)

I took a break from wigging last week, but I'm back now


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (May 29, 2014)

Still wigging it but on hiatus. I'm enjoying my TWA  waiting for a new wig delivery too


----------



## djkforeal (May 30, 2014)

Still wiggin it!  I usually wig it through the summer months because my hair can't take the heat when it is out and I don't straighten my hair during the summer cause it's a total waste of time.  I am very upset about the wig I bought last month because it has shedded horribly and every time I comb or brush it I get a ton of hair coming out.  I am going to look up better ways to seal the knots on my full lace units cause they cost way too much money for it to only last 1-2 months.  I bought this one off of Ebay and I want to flag this seller so that I don't purchase again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 30, 2014)

ojemba said:


> My units give me life.
> 
> Made and colored by me!!
> 
> ...



Your units give everyone life lol!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (May 30, 2014)

Im still wigging. Im taking a 2 week break for my bday on the 13th. Im gonna get a blowout and avoid the gym lol. After that it's back to wigging. I need to go shopping for a new lace wig for summer. Something curly and not too long


----------



## seemegrow (May 30, 2014)

Got a wig and some wiglets today lol. Probably go back next week for more while.its still on sale







 lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 1, 2014)

My sister in law just finished my tree braids. I was running out of hair the closer she got to the center but that's okay. She made it work. Excuse my under eye circles I hate them with a passion lol! Trying to keep this up for the summer but we shall see.



View attachment 263421



View attachment 263423


----------



## gabulldawg (Jun 2, 2014)

Dabaddest said:


> I just bought 2 of those wigs. Cute!



Dabaddest How did you like yours? I don't think mine lasted long enough so I probably won't be buying again.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 2, 2014)

My wig finally came. I need to wash and curl it


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been tempted to just wear my own hair out but I'm not comfortable with the length yet so I'll continue to rock my La Efrah Half Wig ... 

Instead of small individual braids underneath, I've been wearing twists or finger coils and then doing a twist-out/coil-out in the front .. but since my hair is still short and does not match the wig perfectly I still  put on the headband with all of my ends tucked away underneath the wig ...

Since my hair is stretched in the front & "wavy" from the twist-out it blends in better with the wig as opposed to just the roots of the braids I used to wear - I can also push the wig back further without worrying about braids showing, especially as my hair gets longer


----------



## fatimablush (Jun 4, 2014)

i'm in..

my hair is growing back to slow from chemo.

i ordered a few wigs....i really can't wait until the one from platinum wigs.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jun 6, 2014)

Haven't been in here for a while been rocking the short wigs recently the pic below is a half wig I made and I also made a L part wig the same length with swoop bangs in a bob I forgot how low maintain these short wigs are ...relaxing next week then it's a half wig for a while *excuse the brows and the messy room was running out the door


----------



## BonBon (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been on the lookout for a new wig that looks similar to my usual one. 

 Bought Sensationnel Empress Bianca. I'm liking it although it needs to be thinned. I cut some of the length off as long hair doesn't suit me.


----------



## Britt (Jun 9, 2014)

Ladies! I need helppppppp lol ! So I made a thread in the salon review section bc I want a wig made for me that looks similar to the attached. My concerns are having quality hair, a good cut and a wig that doesn't look perched ontop my head. I read through like the first 15 pages of this thread and have come across some beautiful wigs! Is it achievable for me to get a wig that looks similar to the attached? I want something ready made that I don't have to tweak. 

I will be fully natural and want all my hair hidden underneath. Would I need a lace front? Would I need to apply concealer and all that to the lace front part? I want my wig to look as natural as possible and was thinking of even using some of my extensions plus hair to get the wig made. 

I also want a longer length wig to curl and stuff for the wknds when I want something more glam. 

I need the shorter wig within the next few wks bc I want to wear it when I big chop. 

All help is greatly appreciated. This is not my territory lol ! NGraceO girl come in here and help me! I saw you post some pics of a wig on a bun and some other styles and I was like damnnnn that is sooo nice and natural looking! Is that achievable for me with natural hair and no leave out?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loved (Jun 9, 2014)

onesoulsista said:


> My fellow wig wearers, Do you ladies have any tips for wearing wigs or half wigs in the summer? Its been a 100° here lately and I'm dying in my wigs. I need help or I might have to switch to braids


 
I have gone short with my wigs for the summer. I'll go to a bob length after the labor day weekend and longer after the Columbus Day break so that the folks will think my hair grew during the long weekend. 

My natural hair is really thick and is as hot as any wig if I wear it out. Can twists fit under a wig or would that be too much bulk?


----------



## NGraceO (Jun 9, 2014)

Britt said:


> Ladies! I need helppppppp lol ! So I made a thread in the salon review section bc I want a wig made for me that looks similar to the attached. My concerns are having quality hair, a good cut and a wig that doesn't look perched ontop my head. I read through like the first 15 pages of this thread and have come across some beautiful wigs! Is it achievable for me to get a wig that looks similar to the attached? I want something ready made that I don't have to tweak.  I will be fully natural and want all my hair hidden underneath. Would I need a lace front? Would I need to apply concealer and all that to the lace front part? I want my wig to look as natural as possible and was thinking of even using some of my extensions plus hair to get the wig made.  I also want a longer length wig to curl and stuff for the wknds when I want something more glam.  I need the shorter wig within the next few wks bc I want to wear it when I big chop.  All help is greatly appreciated. This is not my territory lol ! NGraceO girl come in here and help me! I saw you post some pics of a wig on a bun and some other styles and I was like damnnnn that is sooo nice and natural looking! Is that achievable for me with natural hair and no leave out?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt

Hey boo! 

I had no leave out with that wig; everything was hidden and braided up under the wig, with just my edges out and a headband to conceal the line of the half wig. How long will your hair be when you cut?


----------



## trclemons (Jun 15, 2014)

We are almost half way thru the year and I am still enjoying this wig challenge.  My wigs for this month are Ms. Mommy 2 (short) & Ms. Jill (long).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I'm back to wigging it lol. Need to hide my hair for a bit. I was going to get a sew in but I got all these darn wigs lying around I better use them lol. So my hair is braided up and wig applied.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 22, 2014)

I took a break from my wigs, but now I'm back.  I'm also really sad because I found out one of my favorite wigs brands went out of business last year -- Nina.  I just bought the last two wigs in my favorite style that I could find on the internet.  Why didn't anybody tell me?!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 24, 2014)

So yeah the curls are back...its too darn hot for me and my wigs! My kids are such photo bombers...lol you don't want to take my pic but be in it  :-/



View attachment 266385



View attachment 266387


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 24, 2014)

Britt said:


> Ladies! I need helppppppp lol ! So I made a thread in the salon review section bc I want a wig made for me that looks similar to the attached. My concerns are having quality hair, a good cut and a wig that doesn't look perched ontop my head. I read through like the first 15 pages of this thread and have come across some beautiful wigs! Is it achievable for me to get a wig that looks similar to the attached? I want something ready made that I don't have to tweak.
> 
> I will be fully natural and want all my hair hidden underneath. Would I need a lace front? Would I need to apply concealer and all that to the lace front part? I want my wig to look as natural as possible and was thinking of even using some of my extensions plus hair to get the wig made.
> 
> ...




Britt I am in the same boat that you are in. I have been looking for someone to make a wig for me . i really do not want to buy a wig because so far this has never really worked out. This Sunday, the daughter of a former coworker is going to make  one for me. She makes her mother's wigs but they are always short hairstyles. I asked her multiple times, "are you able to make the top of the hair lay flat?" and she said, "yes" every time, so I am praying she really can do it. I bought my own hair and she is charging $140. I really hope this works out. I will keep you posted

this is the look I am going for:


----------



## Britt (Jun 25, 2014)

TopShelf said:


> @Britt I am in the same boat that you are in. I have been looking for someone to make a wig for me . i really do not want to buy a wig because so far this has never really worked out. This Sunday, the daughter of a former coworker is going to make one for me. She makes her mother's wigs but they are always short hairstyles. I asked her multiple times, "are you able to make the top of the hair lay flat?" and she said, "yes" every time, so I am praying she really can do it. I bought my own hair and she is charging $140. I really hope this works out. I will keep you posted
> 
> this is the look I am going for:


 
TopShelf ... gonna PM you now.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't wigged it in over 2 months. I don't know why. I washed the wig and it's just sitting here looking at me.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 29, 2014)

I thought I might post here as well as the salon section

 I got a cap weave done by a stylist named Safee who works out of the Hair Cuttery in Alexandria, Va. Her mother used to come to work with some awesome hairstyles that I thought were her hair. 

it took her about 3 hours to complete. The tracks are glued to two stocking caps. The 2nd cap is so that the glue does not stick to your hair but she can also put a plastic cap underneath which will do the same thing.  I used the old texture of the  Bohyme Brazilian wave hair ( i ordered if off of ebay) which she straightened. I used black and brown hair and she alternated the tracks. She charged me $140.

the only thing that I did not like was the back. I wanted it bobbed not tapered but I wasn't paying attention


















the closure


----------



## dwrises (Jun 30, 2014)

Here is a picture of me in my Hookie Do.



It's a upart unit. I just have a little bit of my hair out.


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 2, 2014)

I purchased this gorgeous silk top Italian yaki wig from classic lace wigs. It's flawless!  But it's hot as hell in NYC, y'all.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have finally gotten back to wigging it. My hair has started to thrive once I stopped using wigs with combs in them.

My edges are finally starting to grow back too!!!

I think I will be wearing a wig until the end of the year.


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 2, 2014)

Working on the blending for this silk top wig!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jul 5, 2014)

I think I should join you lovely ladies in here because I have been basically wigging it every day in a half wig with leave out since I took out my sew in. I don't wear it at home and I use the combs as well as bobby pins with no issues.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 5, 2014)

Ooooh pretty. That's my next adventure. Im just afraid of looking like I have a wig on 




NGraceO said:


> Working on the blending for this silk top wig!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 5, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Working on the blending for this silk top wig!



So freaking pretty


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 6, 2014)

Guys, I am in LOOOOOVE with this wig!!! I've been experimenting and preparing to wear it out of the house tomorrow. I did a braid out on it last night and here are the results


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 6, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> Ooooh pretty. That's my next adventure. Im just afraid of looking like I have a wig on




Same here.  That's a part of why I've had this wig for weeks on end and have yet to walk out the house wearing it. 

But that's nothing a YouTube tutorial can't fix


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 6, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Same here.  That's a part of why I've had this wig for weeks on end and have yet to walk out the house wearing it.  But that's nothing a YouTube tutorial can't fix




My cornrows don't come out terribly flat so I'm afraid it looking lumpy. I also have a widows peak so  my hairline has to be out. And the parting area scares me.   


I just need to buy one and try it already.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 6, 2014)

I need to learn how to cornrow.


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 6, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> My cornrows don't come out terribly flat so I'm afraid it looking lumpy. I also have a widows peak some my hairline has to be out. And the parting area scares me.    I just need to buy one and try it already.



Do it! I have a widows peak as well. I just either do a side part or a middle part slightly to the right or left, as to not split the widows peak in half. 

Malibudollface and tiaramonet on YouTube have amazing "how to lay a silk top wig" tutorials.


----------



## caribeandiva (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in. Been wigging for almost 2 weeks now


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've fell the heck off of this challenge. I haven't worn a wig in over 3 months ^_^ it's just too darn hot.


----------



## cami88 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've not joined this challenge but I've been wearing half wigs since April and plan to continue for the rest of the year and beyond. It seems that my hair remains the most length when hidden under a wig. Right now I'm wearing a flw as a half wig but I just ordered a LaJay to wear on vacation next week.

Sent from my galaxy s4 using LHCF


----------



## PopLife (Jul 7, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Guys, I am in LOOOOOVE with this wig!!! I've been experimenting and preparing to wear it out of the house tomorrow. I did a braid out on it last night and here are the results



NGraceO Love it, the hair looks so natural!
IF you don't mind can you post the style number/link for this wig.


----------



## SoleilChica (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm determined to wig it through the summer because I'm experiencing a growth spurt. The real challenge is enduring the Miami humidity and heat!  Words can't express how much I look forward to getting home from work, to yank this wig off and hang it on the door knob!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 7, 2014)

I started back wearing my wig yesterday. I just bought a curling wand so I put some loose waves in my wig. I like it. I just hope the waves stay at least all day tomorrow. That was time consuming. Sigh


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2014)

Still wearing my afro kinky wig.


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 9, 2014)

PopLife said:


> NGraceO Love it, the hair looks so natural! IF you don't mind can you post the style number/link for this wig.



Hey girl, I'll PM you


----------



## levette (Jul 13, 2014)

I just bought this wig in a 1b... I really love it.. I have a question... I wear half wigs and I want to know should I wear a wig cap to protect my hair... What I have been doing is moisturizing my hair and sealing, braiding hair in two plaits and then putting Saran Wrap on the ends secured with a rubber band... Next I pin it up crisscross with Bobbie pins and put on my wig.... I do leave a small amount of hair to blend it.... Is this okay as I don't want hair breakage from this method?.. I am posting pics of how I pin up my hair and 1 of my new wig. It's called hot girl by fretress equal.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 13, 2014)

levette said:


> I just bought this wig in a 1b... I really love it.. I have a question... I wear half wigs and I want to know should I wear a wig cap to protect my hair... What I have been doing is moisturizing my hair and sealing, braiding hair in two plaits and then putting Saran Wrap on the ends secured with a rubber band... Next I pin it up crisscross with Bobbie pins and put on my wig.... I do leave a small amount of hair to blend it.... Is this okay as I don't want hair breakage from this method?.. I am posting pics of how I pin up my hair and 1 of my new wig. It's called hot girl by fretress equal.



Nice wig!! And always use a wig cap; preferably a satin one. The stocking caps always snag my hair strands at my crown. No bueno.


----------



## levette (Jul 13, 2014)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nice wig!! And always use a wig cap; preferably a satin one. The stocking caps always snag my hair strands at my crown. No bueno.



Actually, I copied this you tuber method of securing her hair under a wig.  I think a wig cap would make my hair too hot but I will look into finding a sating wig cap.  Right now I just have a nylon cap that came with the wig.

Here is sista with real hair method for wearing wigs:

http://youtu.be/ustivVAyxqU


----------



## bosswitch (Jul 15, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Hey girl, I'll PM you



NGraceO can you send me the deets also? TIA


----------



## NGraceO (Jul 15, 2014)

bosswitch said:


> NGraceO can you send me the deets also? TIA



Lol, of course love.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 15, 2014)

My new wig Carmen


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 25, 2014)

May be getting back into the challenge. On the hunt for a good one.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 25, 2014)

NGraceO
That part looks absolutely flawless! I have been debating back and forth about which wig to order from April Lace wigs. That Italian Yaki is on my radar, lol!  I think any of the other textures would be too thin for my taste. 

Im wearing a sew-in now but I want that wig!!  Im taking this down at the end of September and then I'll wear the wig. 

What have you been doing to prepare to wear it out?  You have the 4x4 silk top, right?  What size and color is your cap?  Did you use any concealer on your part?  Are the knots already bleached or did you do it yourself? 

Again it looks COMPLETELY natural   you should wear this out right away!  The braidout looks awesome too.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jul 25, 2014)

New wig. Back in the challenge! Had great growth when I wore wigs. Hoping to wear this one just as long and get more growth. Freetress "softy." Went with a lob (long bob) instead of long hair.


----------



## Dabaddest (Jul 28, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Dabaddest How did you like yours? I don't think mine lasted long enough so I probably won't be buying again.



 I don't wear it daily. the ends started looking bad so i flat iron them and they look new again. They are nice probably would re purchase just because I love the color I bought oh27613 i think


----------



## Tchanelle (Jul 29, 2014)

Still wiggin it. It's been too humid lately to wear my hair silky straight so I've started wearing the kinky straight wig I made. I may redo it and use 2 instead of 3 bundles. So far its alright. Can't wait till September when I can get my hands on some curly hair.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 29, 2014)

Tchanelle said:


> Still wiggin it. It's been too humid lately to wear my hair silky straight so I've started wearing the kinky straight wig I made. I may redo it and use 2 instead of 3 bundles. So far its alright. Can't wait till September when I can get my hands on some curly hair.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Tchanelle (Jul 29, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you ma'am!


----------



## atlien11 (Jul 30, 2014)

Been rocking a short do all week while in San Fran...I miss my hair tho  Just gotta make it to Friday.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 30, 2014)

Part of me wanted a long wig again to toss around after seeing the On The Run concert, but I'm loving the summer ease and sass of my bob wig!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 30, 2014)

Welp, I'm back on this challenge  After wearing half-wigs and suffering breakage, I went to lace fronts (synthetic with the hard lace) and suffered breakage.  I decided to do full weaves with a closure and got some breakage.  Now, I'm back to wigs.  I found a wig design (has very small amount of lace) that shouldn't cause friction on my hairline while allowing me to moisturize my own hair underneath: http://www.sensationnel.com/Catalog/catproduct/details?brandid=54 

I'm going to try to do the C&G technique with the new wig.  Hopefully, I can recover by the end of the year.  I'm getting really frustrated with my hairline.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 30, 2014)

PopLife said:


> NGraceO Love it, the hair looks so natural!
> IF you don't mind can you post the style number/link for this wig.



NGraceO, me tooooo pls? TIA


----------



## ezina (Jul 31, 2014)

Tchanelle said:


> Still wiggin it. It's been too humid lately to wear my hair silky straight so I've started wearing the kinky straight wig I made. I may redo it and use 2 instead of 3 bundles. So far its alright. Can't wait till September when I can get my hands on some curly hair.



Details stat!


----------



## Tchanelle (Jul 31, 2014)

ezina said:


> Details stat!



ezina I got this hair from Double Leaf Wigs on Aliexpress. I can PM you the direct link if you want. I used 3 bundles, 20,22, & 24in with a 18inclosure.


----------



## ezina (Aug 3, 2014)

Tchanelle Please do! Thanks!


----------



## Tchanelle (Aug 3, 2014)

ezina said:


> Tchanelle Please do! Thanks!



ezina No problem, PM sent!


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 16, 2014)

Ladies, HELP!!! I NEED.THIS.WIG. Okay, I'm being dramatic, but have wanted a wig simile to these styles for a very long time. Have you ever owned/ seen one like it? 

I want it human, silk top and full ace, natural brown, and high density. 

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOUVE OWNED OR SEEN A REVIEW OF A SIMILAR WIG!!! 



Ps. Sry to those who have asked abt my Italian yaki wig and I didn't get back to you; I've been kinda mia. It's from classic lace wigs. If you want more dets, PM me


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 16, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> NGraceO That part looks absolutely flawless! I have been debating back and forth about which wig to order from April Lace wigs. That Italian Yaki is on my radar, lol!  I think any of the other textures would be too thin for my taste.  Im wearing a sew-in now but I want that wig!!  Im taking this down at the end of September and then I'll wear the wig.  What have you been doing to prepare to wear it out?  You have the 4x4 silk top, right?  What size and color is your cap?  Did you use any concealer on your part?  Are the knots already bleached or did you do it yourself?  Again it looks COMPLETELY natural   you should wear this out right away!  The braidout looks awesome too.  I LOVE this HHJ!!



Yes, mine is 4x4, but it's from classic lace. I think I got it in dark brown, but I might be wrong. The silk top does it need to be bleached; the lace is I bleached but I never show it anyway, so I don't care lol. And sometimes I use concealer on the part; I think I had done so in the above picture. Many days ( like today), I don't, esp when I wear it in a deep side part..like this:


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 18, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Yes, mine is 4x4, but it's from classic lace. I think I got it in dark brown, but I might be wrong. The silk top does it need to be bleached; the lace is I bleached but I never show it anyway, so I don't care lol. And sometimes I use concealer on the part; I think I had done so in the above picture. Many days ( like today), I don't, esp when I wear it in a deep side part..like this:



NGraceO, do you leave any hair out? I have the same wig but mine seems so dense? Did yiu thin it some? How did you achieve the curls? TIA


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 18, 2014)

it's getting cooler so wigs are coming back  I can't believe how long I went without one


----------



## MamitaLolita (Aug 18, 2014)

I wanna try  what's a not too expensive place I can get a wig just for trial. I don't want everyone to know im wearing a wig. :-| 

Do people who know you're wearing wigs give you a hard time? Everyone's seen my hair but I work with a lot of yt people. It was the second coming of Christ to them when I got my hair braided.


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 18, 2014)

Double post


----------



## ikandi87 (Aug 18, 2014)

MamitaLolita said:


> I wanna try  what's a not too expensive place I can get a wig just for trial. I don't want everyone to know im wearing a wig. :-|
> 
> Do people who know you're wearing wigs give you a hard time? Everyone's seen my hair but I work with a lot of yt people. It was the second coming of Christ to them when I got my hair braided.



MamitaLolita U should try one of the sensationnel L part wigs. The lace/part is natural and easy for beginners. I like that bc I couldn't get my Chinese kinky straight lace front to look presentable and it  was super easy to put on. I had the Tesse wig but it was too small so I had to leave my edges out. I got mine from wigtypes. HTH


----------



## MamitaLolita (Aug 18, 2014)

ikandi87 said:


> MamitaLolita U should try one of the sensationnel L part wigs. The lace/part is natural and easy for beginners. I like that bc I couldn't get my Chinese kinky straight lace front to look presentable and it  was super easy to put on. I had the Tesse wig but it was too small so I had to leave my edges out. I got mine from wigtypes. HTH



Thanks! Can I work out while in a wig or should it be taken off prior to excercise. My obvious fear would be it coming off....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 18, 2014)

MamitaLolita said:


> I wanna try  what's a not too expensive place I can get a wig just for trial. I don't want everyone to know im wearing a wig. :-|
> 
> Do people who know you're wearing wigs give you a hard time? Everyone's seen my hair but I work with a lot of yt people. It was the second coming of Christ to them when I got my hair braided.



This is a good place to get a feel for wigs if you're on Facebook. Lots of the wig junkies post pictures of themselves wearing their units. I live on this spot.

MamitaLolita
Budget Friendly Protective Styles - Weaves and Wigs


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 18, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> NGraceO, do you leave any hair out? I have the same wig but mine seems so dense? Did yiu thin it some? How did you achieve the curls? TIA



I leave no hair out. I may post a pic of my broad pattern later. 

I love the density lol, so no I haven't thinned it. 

The curls from that pic is from a curl wand....I usually  curl wand the hair after I've done a braid out. 

HTH


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 18, 2014)

MamitaLolita said:


> I wanna try  what's a not too expensive place I can get a wig just for trial. I don't want everyone to know im wearing a wig. :-|  Do people who know you're wearing wigs give you a hard time? Everyone's seen my hair but I work with a lot of yt people. It was the second coming of Christ to them when I got my hair braided.



My family and some friends (that have asked) knows I'm rocking a wig, and are usually asking where it's from, and if they should get one lol


----------



## trclemons (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, attached are the ladies for this month:  Ms. Bria (short) and Ms. Sassy (long).  I'm still having fun with the various styles and people think I am some sort of wig expert because of the variety of my wig collection.  

I guess I'll enjoy the notoriety while it lasts because next year will be various styles of braids and twists.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Ooo! trclemons 

That long wig is very cute   it looks so nice and flat at the roots and curl is too!  What brand is it?

  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## trclemons (Aug 27, 2014)

mshoneyfly. It is by Outre and I bought it from Sam's Beauty for $14.99, but here's the view of the short side.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi ladies, I skimmed the entire thread today. Great wigs & looks you've rocked. I'm going on business travel this winter for 2+ months so I'm looking to wigs as a style option. 

I've played with wigs before (synthetic full, half & lace front) but failed miserably, thus I never wore them outside my home. I'm very self conscious over the wiggy look.

NGraceO, you've styled the heck out of creta girl and you have me interested. Would you recommend this for a wig newbie? 

Aggie, how do you like Beshe Drew? It looks good on YT (of course) but I'm worried how it translates IRL.

Belle Du Jour, what caused your breakage?


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies, I skimmed the entire thread today. Great wigs & looks you've rocked. I'm going on business travel this winter for 2+ months so I'm looking to wigs as a style option.  I've played with wigs before (synthetic full, half & lace front) but failed miserably, thus I never wore them outside my home. I'm very self conscious over the wiggy look.  NGraceO, you've styled the heck out of creta girl and you have me interested. Would you recommend this for a wig newbie?  Aggie, how do you like Beshe Drew? It looks good on YT (of course) but I'm worried how it translates IRL.  Belle Du Jour, what caused your breakage?



Definetely. It's very forgiving (because of the texture AND price) and was the first one I purchased when I began wigging it. To this day, (literally) I can throw that one on when I'm in a bind and walk out the house, no problem.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies, I skimmed the entire thread today. Great wigs & looks you've rocked. I'm going on business travel this winter for 2+ months so I'm looking to wigs as a style option.
> 
> I've played with wigs before (synthetic full, half & lace front) but failed miserably, thus I never wore them outside my home. I'm very self conscious over the wiggy look.
> 
> ...



Most recently, full weave with a closure. The breakage is right where the closure was. I think it's because i couldn't wash and moisturize that area. I'm looking for a nice human hair lacefront because these synthetic wigs are a bit of a waste.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 27, 2014)

Belle Du Jour, I hope you hair bounces back quickly! Breakage is a buzz killa.

NGraceO, I'm gonna buy it. Straight wigs just look too silky & wiggy to me, even with using dry shampoo, etc.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Belle Du Jour, I hope you hair bounces back quickly! Breakage is a buzz killa.
> 
> NGraceO, I'm gonna buy it. Straight wigs just look too silky & wiggy to me, even with using dry shampoo, etc.



go for it!  i'm getting into them too.  i wear one once in a blue moon, but i am going to be more consistent with them.  i can't do all of the styles that's out either and curly wigs look too full on me.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm in! I'll be back with deets later


----------



## growinstrong (Aug 28, 2014)

I havent read thru all the posts, but what is everyone's wig regimen?  How many days do you wear your wig before you rewash, condition and etc...  your hair? Is everyone using bobby pins to pin down wig? What kind of wig caps are you using, stocking or lace? How are you avoiding breakage on your edges for those who have been successful?

Sorry for all the questions, but I am about to purchase my 1st lace front and need to have a plan of attack ready, lol .


----------



## divachyk (Aug 28, 2014)

I struck out with locating Creta Girl in 1B locally. I ordered via Amazon and expect arrival this weekend. I sure hope this works out great. All previous wig attempts have been epic fails. More to come on Creta. 

NGraceO, did you wash her or prep her before wear?


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I struck out with locating Creta Girl in 1B locally. I ordered via Amazon and expect arrival this weekend. I sure hope this works out great. All previous wig attempts have been epic fails. More to come on Creta.  NGraceO, did you wash her or prep her before wear?



Nope, never. It's synthetic, so I did little to nothing in regards to care. Besides, it let's better with age and wear.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 28, 2014)

I've falls off this challenge.  It's brutally hot here in FLA! Can't wait till the Fall and winter months when its cooler.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hi ladies, I skimmed the entire thread today. Great wigs & looks you've rocked. I'm going on business travel this winter for 2+ months so I'm looking to wigs as a style option.
> 
> I've played with wigs before (synthetic full, half & lace front) but failed miserably, thus I never wore them outside my home. I'm very self conscious over the wiggy look.
> 
> ...



Hi divachyk, no doubt it is a nice wig. The unfortunate thing is I hate the look of lace front wigs and I only liked this one because you can pull the hair in front forward to hide the lace. By the time I was done trimming and fixing it up, it looked like a full wig with a tiny bit of my own hair out in  front. 

Truthfully it did not have the real thick fro look I was going for originally - I like the thick fro look better on me.


----------



## Sosa (Aug 28, 2014)

I can't figure out how to preserve my edges under a lace front


----------



## NGraceO (Aug 29, 2014)

Sosa said:


> I can't figure out how to preserve my edges under a lace front


. 

Why, are you glueing it down? 

Idk if this will help, but with my lace front (and all my wigs) I keep my edges exposed (and of course moisturizes), and they fare fine.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 29, 2014)

I just got a new wig today! I'm officially back on. I have a question for y'all? When you go wig shopping at BSS do you have to pay a .50cent fee for a stocking cap to try on the wig? I had to do that today and I got to try on 3 different wigs for .50 cents. I was in a rush so I didn't put up a fight but I think that's kind of suspect. If that's the case I'll just purchase my wigs online from now on.


----------



## FollicleFanatic (Aug 29, 2014)

Healthb4Length that's standard practice. To weed out those just browsing instead of buying. It's $1.00 everywhere I've gone.. I usually try on like 6-7 so I put on my 'determined to buy' face


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 29, 2014)

FollicleFanatic said:


> Healthb4Length that's standard practice. To weed out those just browsing instead of buying. It's $1.00 everywhere I've gone.. I usually try on like 6-7 so I put on my 'determined to buy' face



Wow that's news to me. I get it but I don't care for that rule. IMO that's just another way for them to swindle us out of our hard earned $$. I'll just order online from now on. Thx


----------



## divachyk (Aug 29, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> I just got a new wig today! I'm officially back on. I have a question for y'all? When you go wig shopping at BSS do you have to pay a .50cent fee for a stocking cap to try on the wig? I had to do that today and I got to try on 3 different wigs for .50 cents. I was in a rush so I didn't put up a fight but I think that's kind of suspect. If that's the case I'll just purchase my wigs online from now on.



It's 3 wigs per stocking cap at a cost of $1 per stocking cap Healthb4Length. That's pretty standard in my area.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm going to take a step back from this Challange for a little while to get a sew in..life is hectic and I need to be able to get up and go...ill get back on the wagon in dec after I relax


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey ladies,

Glad to see this thread still going strong! Great answers to the wig regimen question. Keep 'em coming. 

I've been weaved up for 6 weeks now and ready to take it down soon. I bought two new synthetic wigs a few weeks ago (they were on sale) but now Im looking at these human hair wigs from eloquenthair.com

http://www.eloquenthair.com/mongolian-romance-curls-part-it-lace-wig/

http://www.eloquenthair.com/brazilian-remy-hair-part-it-lace-wig/

What do you think?

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 1, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Glad to see this thread still going strong! Great answers to the wig regimen question. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> ...



mshoneyfly

I like those wigs. I have the Kinky Straight wig from eloquent hair.com and I love the way it looks and feels. I also like the 2 you are considering. I was contemplating purchasing a curly wig from them but I am going to wait until Black Friday before I purchase another one. 

I have not had the courage to wear the my wig out yet. I am trying to get used to seeing myself in a wig.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 1, 2014)

Rozlewis
I understand the hesitation to wearing them out. I didnt have a problem with it cuz I work with ALL black people and everyone wears a wig or a weave. I just joined the club. Girl, go 'head and do it. Just ignore any stupid comments and maybe they'll get the hint. 

I like that kinky straight one too, though.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 1, 2014)

Rozlewis, I don't mind wearing wigs while riding my motorcycle but at work is a different story. I'm not so much worried about what others think, I have this issue with wearing wiggy looking wigs. However, all that may be changed with Creta Girl. That wig doesn't scream wiggy. I truly appreciate NGraceO for introducing me to her.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 1, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Glad to see this thread still going strong! Great answers to the wig regimen question. Keep 'em coming.
> 
> ...



Those are very nice. My first week of wearing a wig has been okay so far. I washed my hair this past Friday I'm sorry this past Sunday and my . Corn rolls  are intact.


----------



## hairqueenny (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not in this challenge but recently bought my first wig and am wearing it to work today. I feel so weird having this on and pray I can keep it on the entire day. People are saying, "you got your hair done? it looks nice" and I wish they wouldn't say anything lol. If I get used to it, I may join this challenge. My hair needs a break from sew ins and some extra TLC.


----------



## iamyattababe (Sep 2, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Guys, I am in LOOOOOVE with this wig!!! I've been experimenting and preparing to wear it out of the house tomorrow. I did a braid out on it last night and here are the results



I LOVE this!! What wig is this and where can I get it from?!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2014)

Outre Tammy


----------



## cherishlove (Sep 7, 2014)

Im back in here.  I need to up my growth and up my look.  I think im going to wear bobs until the end of the year.


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 7, 2014)

I am joining this challenge I want to wig it sept-December since I had my hair out all summer...I plan on ordering a silk base closure and 3 bundles of hair from aliexpress at the end of the month for a wig I will make and pick up a few half wigs from my local bss too!


----------



## Tchanelle (Sep 7, 2014)

Angelbean Welcome to the challenge!

I just ordered some curly hair that I'm going to make into a u part wig with closure. I hope it turns out right.


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 7, 2014)

Tchanelle said:


> Angelbean Welcome to the challenge!
> 
> I just ordered some curly hair that I'm going to make into a u part wig with closure. I hope it turns out right.



Thank you girl!


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Outre Tammy




divachyk

Nice. I can't even tell.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Outre Tammy



This looks so nice


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Outre Tammy



Hey Now love it


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2014)

TY Beamodel, shortdub78, HairPleezeGrow.


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 9, 2014)

Today's hurr. I'm back to work, so I'm back to bunning. In my Italian yaki wig, of course.



ETA: this wig was tangling and matting something SERIOUS. I did a bleach bath on it, and it feels better than when I first got it! I'll keep you updated if the good behavior continues.


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 9, 2014)

iamyattababe said:


> I LOVE this!! What wig is this and where can I get it from?!



Hey, it's from classic lace wigs and the order no. Is cw12256


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 9, 2014)

NGraceO
Ive been thinking of doing the bleach bath on this virgin hair Im wearing. Its time to take it out anyway. 

Your wig looks totally natural and adorable too 

P.S.
Im still getting that wig!!

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Today's hurr. I'm back to work, so I'm back to bunning. In my Italian yaki wig, of course.
> 
> ETA: this wig was tangling and matting something SERIOUS. I did a bleach bath on it, and it feels better than when I first got it! I'll keep you updated if the good behavior continues.



What is a bleach bath


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 9, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> NGraceO Ive been thinking of doing the bleach bath on this virgin hair Im wearing. Its time to take it out anyway.  Your wig looks totally natural and adorable too   P.S. Im still getting that wig!!  I LOVE this HHJ!!



Go for it!


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 9, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> What is a bleach bath



A at home  treatment for tangling weaves google it!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 14, 2014)

I took down my sew-in and did a henna indigo gloss so now Im back to wigs. I mixed it so my hair can match that dark brown color of my wigs.  I wore this one Friday and yesterday. I have another one that is a synthetic u-part where I can have a leave out. I will start with that one once I do my TU. 

I also just ordered that Italian yaki like NGraceO but with a u-part instead of the silk top. I didnt wanna pay over $200 so I skipped it for now. I hope it ships out fast. 

Anyway here is a pic of my hair from yesterday. 





I like it pretty well. I think this could be a favorite while I start beefing up my wig wardrobe.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## melisandre (Sep 15, 2014)

Now that the weather is cooling off, I'm back to wigging it. I took a long break (several months), because I wanted to wear my natural hair more.  I'm too lazy / busy to style my own hair anymore. So, I purchased a couple of lace fronts. I'll probably stick to wigs until next summer.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2014)

NGraceO, how do you pin Creta Girl in a bun or updo? I tried but wasn't successful since there is no way to secure it to the du rag and wig cap that I use.


----------



## Tchanelle (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay ladies...I was tired of flat ironing my leave out {it was getting damaged} so I decided to go curly. Here's my new u part wig with closure for the winter.


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 18, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO, how do you pin Creta Girl in a bun or updo? I tried but wasn't successful since there is no way to secure it to the du rag and wig cap that I use.



Hey boo! I rarely wore either of those(cap and/or durag), and the wig fit me so snugly ( I have a larrrrge head), that I didn't need to secure it. I'd removed the combs, and it just stayed.


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 18, 2014)

melisandre said:


> Now that the weather is cooling off, I'm back to wigging it. I took a long break (several months), because I wanted to wear my natural hair more.  I'm too lazy / busy to style my own hair anymore. So, I purchased a couple of lace fronts. I'll probably stick to wigs until next summer.  Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF




WHY are you so Gorg!?!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Hey boo! I rarely wore either of those(cap and/or durag), and the wig fit me so snugly ( I have a larrrrge head), that I didn't need to secure it. I'd removed the combs, and it just stayed.



I am good with securing it to my head so that it doesn't fly off. I just can't quite figure out how to do the updos. Like, how to bun and pin the bun down like you did in some of your styles you showed us. Hope that made sense. NGraceO


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 20, 2014)

melisandre said:


> Now that the weather is cooling off, I'm back to wigging it. I took a long break (several months), because I wanted to wear my natural hair more.  I'm too lazy / busy to style my own hair anymore. So, I purchased a couple of lace fronts. I'll probably stick to wigs until next summer.  Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF



melisandre
What are the deets on that unit you're wearing?  It looks gorgeous and very natural!

I thought I wouldnt like LFs until I tried the one I posted upthread. I wanna get another one and I like that style you have.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## melisandre (Sep 21, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> melisandre
> What are the deets on that unit you're wearing?  It looks gorgeous and very natural!
> 
> I thought I wouldnt like LFs until I tried the one I posted upthread. I wanna get another one and I like that style you have.
> ...



I sent you a pm. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## trclemons (Sep 21, 2014)

Still hanging in here.  This month's wigs are Ms. Sky (short) and Ms. Isabel (long).


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 21, 2014)

I think Im going to buy some coarse yaki bundles from Kinky Curly Yaki for Cyber Monday and make a wig.


----------



## Tchanelle (Sep 21, 2014)

trclemons 

I love the honey blonde one!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm back on my wig challenge again and just bought 3 wigs:

Beshe Shelly in #1 and 
Vanessa Collection La Jay in both #1 and #1B/30.

I watched the reviews on YT and they all seem nice. A few days ago I purchased 3 others as well:

1 Vivica Fox Kara,
2 Creta Girl in #TP4/27 and #1

So for now I have 6 new synthetic wigs to work with for at least a year.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2014)

trclemons said:


> Still hanging in here.  This month's wigs are Ms. Sky (short) and Ms. Isabel (long).



trclemons, you are really rockin' those wigs.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Ladies! 

I've been working on my little synthetic wig collection and I'm so proud of myself. 

I have one LF from Model Model that was curly so I straightened after seeing a demo on YT. Now I love it!  This weekend I conditioned it in the microwave, rinsed and flat ironed it while wet to stop the tangles. We'll see how long this lasts BC Im wearing all this week. I also cut off about an inch in the back where it was rough and nappy and now its silky, smells good and ready to wear. I put a pic of it just a little up thread but it looks even better now. 

I have another one from Model Model where I cut the part for some leave out but I need to henna with cocoa powder a few times to match the #2 color.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## trclemons (Sep 21, 2014)

Tchanelle & Aggie     Thank you, ladies!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 21, 2014)

I Prepoo'ed, Chelated & Shampoo'ed, Protein Treated, DC'ed with steam, Blow Dried, Moisturized/Sealed and Rebraided. 

Now I'm good for another 4 weeks or at least 2 until I poo my cornrolls lol. 

Anywho, I can seriously get use to this .


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 22, 2014)

So this weekend I pulled out a wig I made in the beginning of this year as. Posted about here, but never wore.   I LOVE THIS WIG! And it has now been deemed my "weekend wig" for when I'm going for a wavy/straight glam look i can't obtain with my Italian yaki. Love it! BTW: I have NO hair left out with this unit, just showing some edges.   


Next up, I'm looking to play with a short LF wig I bought at the beginning of the year that I  also never wore.


I'm back to enjoying my wigs. Yay!


----------



## NGraceO (Sep 22, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I am good with securing it to my head so that it doesn't fly off. I just can't quite figure out how to do the updos. Like, how to bun and pin the bun down like you did in some of your styles you showed us. Hope that made sense. NGraceO



Hey, I usually did my bun in the style of the "southern tease bun." Google it!! Im pretty sure theres a tutorial on how its done.


----------



## Tchanelle (Sep 22, 2014)

NGraceO

That's pretty!


----------



## MrsCEO (Sep 22, 2014)

If you guys are in to short wigs, check out the Motown Tress H. Sada. One of my faves. Very natural looking.[IMG]http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=10031&pictureid=127111[/IMG]

on sale for $21.99 on my website in case if you are interested!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Hey, I usually did my bun in the style of the "southern tease bun." Google it!! Im pretty sure theres a tutorial on how its done.



NGraceO oh no need to Google. I know that one really well and do it on my hair occasionally. Thanks.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 23, 2014)

My Italian yaki upart wig came from April Lace Wigs today 

Its the most beautiful hair I've never had! LOL! Its sooo soft and looks perfectly hydrated. Smells good too. Ive never had a wig of this quality before.  It fits perfectly too. I have a big head and the medium sized cap fits nicely. This wig is not for everyday!

I got it in 1b,18 inches. I think the color matches my own hair pretty well but I wont know until I flat iron and get my leave out together.  Now I wish I would have gotten the silk top  thats what I get for being cheap. But Im only gonna wear it on special occasions anyway so I guess it wont be too much trouble.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 23, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> My Italian yaki upart wig came from April Lace Wigs today
> 
> Its the most beautiful hair I've never had! LOL! Its sooo soft and looks perfectly hydrated. Smells good too. Ive never had a wig of this quality before.  It fits perfectly too. I have a big head and the medium sized cap fits nicely. This wig is not for everyday!
> 
> ...



Uhmmm pics?


----------



## MamitaLolita (Sep 23, 2014)

Just ordered my first wig! Nothing fancy, has an invisible part at the top so I can pull out a front section. Ill start with that and work my way up. I'm going to post pics once it comes in the mail.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2014)

MrsCEO said:


> If you guys are in to short wigs, check out the Motown Tress H. Sada. One of my faves. Very natural looking.[/IMG]
> 
> on sale for $21.99 on my website in case if you are interested!



But the shipping though on my previous purchase from them


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 23, 2014)

I should have joined this challenge because I've been wearing my wig all year. I wear it because I workout in the mornings, then go to work. It's either workout, or do my hair. I decided I working out is more important. I wear my hair braided under my wig, I take it off every night. I wear my hair out on weekends and while I'm working out.  This works great for me because my hair is growing and I lost about 18 lbs!


----------



## fatimablush (Sep 27, 2014)

Just ordered a couple wigs...it has been to hot on July August and sept...so I am back to wearing wigs .


----------



## MuziqizLyfe (Oct 1, 2014)

I successfully transitioned over 16 months with sew ins so I'm officially natural, yay! I'm not at my length goal to wear it out yet (would like to be BSL stretched) I want to officially cut my ties to stylists and wear wigs to finish out my growth journey. I LOVE the thought of having access to my hair & thoroughly washing weekly but I know nothing about the wig world. What are the good sites to purchase good quality wigs? Do any of you sew your wigs down? How often do you switch up your wigs?


----------



## guudhair (Oct 2, 2014)

^^ I bought two curly synthetic wigs from Luxe Beauty Supply and two human hair boy cut from Wig Types.  I love all four of them!  I plan on wearing each one for about one to two weeks before rotating.  I never wore wigs before and have to learn how to flatten my hair.  I wore one for the first time today and my head looked hugh because of my failed attempt at cornrolls :-(

Use welcome15 for a discount if you get one from Luxe


----------



## MuziqizLyfe (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone in here sew down their wigs?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 3, 2014)

guudhair
I was having the same problem (bumps and lumps showing) even with a fresh texturizer and fine strands so I flat twisted instead of braiding. 

Here is the one Im wearing today




I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 3, 2014)

INNSMOM said:


> Anyone in here sew down their wigs?



Nah. I have commitment issues.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 3, 2014)

INNSMOM said:


> Anyone in here sew down their wigs?



I have to get to my scalp so I don't sew my wigs down when I wear them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2014)

do i use shampoo on my human hair wig?  it's straight hair?  do i just wash and deep condition it?  i like to use my flat iron on it, so i want to remove buildup.


----------



## trclemons (Oct 19, 2014)

Checking in with photos of my October wigs:  Ms. Judy (short) and Ms. Yona (long).


----------



## MrsCEO (Oct 23, 2014)

For those of you doing the 70's look this Halloween. Afro wigs






the link is http://www.blackhairwigs.net/wig-of-the-week/jumbo-afro-wig/


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't done anything to my plaited hair besides spritzing my moisturizer on nightly for two weeks. 

I feel like I should feel bad buuuuuuut. Meh. #WigLife


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 24, 2014)

Waiting for the 2015 version of this thread! I'll be present.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 24, 2014)

I wore Outre Tammy today and felt great....wasn't self-conscious.


----------



## Ann0804 (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm glad it's wig season again. I'm going through my wigs to give some to family and friends, as well as, purchasing some new styles.

It's nice not having to do all that daily styling and upkeep. Now I can do every other day co washes.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2014)

Creta Girl got a little too out of control so I had to tame her with a bun.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't wait to order my new friend! She is from sensational I think? Her name is Lucy!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2014)

I am FINALLY wearing my wig at work and have gotten so many compliments. "They" stay so amazed by our hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I am FINALLY wearing my wig at work and have gotten so many compliments. "They" stay so amazed by our hair.


  it looks just like your hair! I'm glad you went public at work with it! Did it help with styling time getting ready for work?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm ordering my wig this weekend! She is going to look so good on me! I love short pixie wigs on me. I need my flat iron for Molly. I don't feel like spending any money to get another one. I let my mom borrow mine and it's broken. She doesn't wrap cords around correctly so yeah... I gotta figure out how to keep my ends from drying out when my hair is braided? It's fine when twisted.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2014)

shortdub78, thank you. Yes! Took maybe like 5 mins. I did the bun on the wig last night. This morning, I moisturized my hair, cross wrapped and pinned my hair, threw on wig cap and wig, pinned that, put on a headband to hide the wig band, done! It was quicker than doing my own hair.


----------



## BklynHeart (Oct 27, 2014)

Do any of you put concealer or makeup on the part to make it look more natural? I ordered a wig that has a 'banana part' but the scalp part is still a bit dense. I don't know if I should do the makeup trick or take a tweezer and tweeze some of the hair out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 27, 2014)

BklynHeart said:


> Do any of you put concealer or makeup on the part to make it look more natural? I ordered a wig that has a 'banana part' but the scalp part is still a bit dense. I don't know if I should do the makeup trick or take a tweezer and tweeze some of the hair out.


  I did the concealer thing and everyone thought it was my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 27, 2014)

I have concealer on the one Im wearing today. Its stays on there for days. Last week I extended it down to the edge of my own scalp but IDC today. 




I think it still looks good enough.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## BklynHeart (Oct 28, 2014)

shortdub78, mshoneyfly, thanks! one more question, did you use the concealer stick with a thin brush to apply? I want to make sure I nail this thing.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2014)

BklynHeart said:


> shortdub78, mshoneyfly, thanks! one more question, did you use the concealer stick with a thin brush to apply? I want to make sure I nail this thing.


  I did it with a thin brush, like a brush for eye lining.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

After a million questions from coworkers, I admitted I'm wearing a wig. They were shocked and in disbelief but I feel so much better getting that off my chest. Now we can all move about our day and be great and the attention is no longer on my hair.

eta: photo


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

What's the advantage to doing braids underneath the wig? I braided my hair tonight (in celie plaits because I can't conrow) but I'm unsure what benefit there is to doing this over having my hair cross wrapped underneath. Oh and, I don't have bumpy looking wigs with cross wrapped hair. 

NGraceO EnExitStageLeft and other ladies...your thoughts?

ETA: mshoneyfly, how do you like the Italian Yaki wig


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What's the advantage to doing braids underneath the wig? I braided my hair tonight (in celie plaits because I can't conrow) but I'm unsure what benefit there is to doing this over having my hair cross wrapped underneath. Oh and, I don't have bumpy looking wigs with cross wrapped hair.  NGraceO EnExitStageLeft and other ladies...your thoughts?  ETA: mshoneyfly, how do you like the Italian Yaki wig



 I do plaits under my wig simply because it fits in seamlessly with my low manipulation regimen. I do everything in those plaits. I wash in plaits, I DC in plaits, and leave my plaits in (after moisturizing/sealing) until the next wash, under my wigs.   

That's the only reason, lol.   

ETA: I did cornrows to try something new and after a few weeks realized I was losing both time and hair ( breakage). I headed straight for my plaits.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 28, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I do plaits under my wig simply* because it fits in seamlessly with my low manipulation regimen.* I do everything in those plaits. I wash in plaits, I DC in plaits, and leave my plaits in (after moisturizing/sealing) until the next wash, under my wigs.
> 
> That's the only reason, lol.
> 
> ETA: I did cornrows to try something new and after a few weeks realized I was losing both time and hair ( breakage). I headed straight for my plaits.


 divachyk
EXACTLY!The bolded

When I wig I literally do not comb my hair for 3 weeks and believe it or not my braid takedown is ridiculously easy and so is detangling. 

NGraceO 

How were you receiving breakage from cornrolls? I wear them and recieve little to no breakage at all. Then again I don't remove them for weeks at a time. I literally wash/dc my cornrolls every 2 weeks lol.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, thank you. How do you moisturize the roots area of the plaits?


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> After a million questions from coworkers, I admitted I'm wearing a wig. They were shocked and in disbelief but I feel so much better getting that off my chest. Now we can all move about our day and be great and the attention is no longer on my hair.
> 
> eta: photo



Girl I hate when they dig deep like that.  Usually yet folks know when it's a wig/weave.

They ask me about my hair I'll ask them about theirs r their clothes.  I hate when they do that.

Just venting ignore me.....lol


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 28, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk EXACTLY!The bolded  When I wig I literally do not comb my hair for 3 weeks and believe it or not my braid takedown is ridiculously easy and so is detangling.  NGraceO  How were you receiving breakage from cornrolls? I wear them and recieve little to no breakage at all. Then again I don't remove them for weeks at a time. I literally wash/dc my cornrolls every 2 weeks lol.



The added manipulation just didn't work for me, I guess. 

I just noticed that during the removal/ detangling process that preceded a wash, I was shedding more hair when I cornrowed compared to when I stuck to plaits.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, thank you. How do you moisturize the roots area of the plaits?



I only use a spray moisturizer (aphoghee provitamin) which makes reaching all parts super easy


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

Trust and believe I feel you Renewed1. I had no intentions owning up to it was a wig but after they kept asking random questions I was like, "please stop, this is a wig." I was relieved after telling them because I kinda felt like I was walking on egg shells trying to avoid discussions about my hair. After telling them, I felt comfortable because the cat was out of the bag.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

I need to find a good spray NGraceO. All of mine are creamy for the most part.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I need to find a good spray NGraceO. All of mine are creamy for the most part.




Yeah, my hair loves a good spray and I am gaga over the aphoghee ingredient list.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I need to find a good spray NGraceO. All of mine are creamy for the most part.


  Shea moisture shine and hold spray! Please go and get it! It's part of my holy grail! Leaves my hair so soft and shiny! Great for bunning, moisturizing new growth, air drying, refreshing twists and braids, etc..


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

I just pulled out Annabelle's Perfect Blends and my hair feels amazing NGraceO. Thanks for the reminder how much sprays rock. I now need to get me a better wig cap and I'll be set. So tell me, what's the art to washing in braids without the hair tangling? My shed hair seems to tangle and coil around the line of demarcation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I just pulled out Annabelle's Perfect Blends and my hair feels amazing NGraceO. Thanks for the reminder how much sprays rock. I now need to get me a better wig cap and I'll be set. So tell me, what the art to washing in braids without the hair tangling? My shed hair seems tangle and coil around the line of demarcation.


  oh you have something! Lol


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh yeah shortdub78, I have summa everythang up in this stash.  Thanks for the rec though.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 29, 2014)

BklynHeart said:


> shortdub78, mshoneyfly, thanks! one more question, did you use the concealer stick with a thin brush to apply? I want to make sure I nail this thing.



BklynHeart
The concealer I have has a fairly small brush but its not angled. I think thats what I really need to make a nice fine line. I actually have one but I use it with acetone to clean the polish off my cuticles. It says its a concealer brush (for makeup). Gonna pick up another one from target this weekend. 

You can do it!! Its surprisingly easy. 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 29, 2014)

divachyk
Hey Girl! 
The Italian Yaki wig is still in the box 

I did get my hair hendigo'd to a perfect 1B color on Sunday. You can see in my avatar how light my hair was early in my HHJ. Its an old pic. 

I swear Im gonna work on that beautiful wig this Saturday night now that my leave out is ready to go. Im gonna flat iron, take a pic; then experiment with some curls and take another pic. Ive been goin' hard PS living the #wiglife

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 29, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I just pulled out Annabelle's Perfect Blends and my hair feels amazing NGraceO. Thanks for the reminder how much sprays rock. I now need to get me a better wig cap and I'll be set. So tell me, what's the art to washing in braids without the hair tangling? My shed hair seems to tangle and coil around the line of demarcation.




Hmmm. I guess my secret might be dry detangling prior to my wash?? 

On wash day, one plait at a time, I take it down, dry detangle it using an oil, then braid it back up for the wash. That way i detangle when my hair is in its strongest state and get rid of that pesky shed hair, which is my hair's worst tangling nightmare.

When I wash I apply the shampoo with an applicator bottle, hold braids taught, and slid my finger to my roots and massage. My hair stays detangled, even when I'm deep into a stretch. 

So many words. Idk if i even answered the question lol


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2014)

NGraceO you did. 

NGraceO & EnExitStageLeft, I must admit, my hair feels better in celies. I feel like the moisturizer got deep into the ng in celies, much better than using creamy moisturizer on loose hair. Thanks ladies! 

mshoneyfly, I checked that site last night and all the wigs were a few hundred bucks. Is that what you paid?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 29, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO you did.  NGraceO & EnExitStageLeft, I must admit, my hair feels better in celies. I feel like the moisturizer got deep into the ng in celies, much better than using creamy moisturizer on loose hair. Thanks ladies!  mshoneyfly, I checked that site last night and all the wigs were a few hundred bucks. Is that what you paid?



divachyk

Yes I think I paid $174. Thats for the upart. Its much more for the silk top

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoever's starting the 2015 challenge please tag me!


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 29, 2014)

mshoneyfly said:


> divachyk  Yes I think I paid $174. Thats for the upart. Its much more for the silk top  I LOVE this HHJ!!




Yeah, I have the silk top, albeit from Classic lace wigs.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Oct 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow add me to the 2015 list im wigging my way to apl


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2014)

NGraceO mshoneyfly, thank you. I glimpsed a nice wig on a young lady on social media and oddly enough, it's the Italian Yaki. I was willing to drop the cash but that was before realizing it is human hair. I'm just not ready for that because it freaks me out. I'll stick with synthetic for now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2014)

I've come along way sin r first joining this challenge. Not much growth but I'm a slow grower. I envy those that get 1/2 inch a month. Anyway here's a comparison pic from December last year to now...I'm going to take another pic at end of year I was just admiring my growth up until now.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 30, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO mshoneyfly, thank you. I glimpsed a nice wig on a young lady on social media and oddly enough, it's the Italian Yaki. I was willing to drop the cash but that was before realizing it is human hair. I'm just not ready for that because it freaks me out. I'll stick with synthetic for now.




Girl, you're a good one! There's a I way of drop that kind of money for synthetic. 

OAN, I totally feel you on not being there yet. I started out this year with all synthetic pieces as well. It took me a while to trust myself with it, and gauge if I was really with the long term wigging thing.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 30, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I've come along way sin r first joining this challenge. Not much growth but I'm a slow grower. I envy those that get 1/2 inch a month. Anyway here's a comparison pic from December last year to now...I'm going to take another pic at end of year I was just admiring my growth up until now.




YASSSSSS!!! AMAZING GROWTH AND RETENTION! I'm a slow grower and highly doubt I've even retained that much! Go girl!


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 30, 2014)

I purchased my first wig today. What do y'all wear under the wig? I couldn't find a tight satin cap in the BSS.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2014)

NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, any braid takedown tips to avoid breakage while detangling? I've only had my celies in for about a week so things shouldn't be bad but I'm always down for tips.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 31, 2014)

[USER=330401]HairPleezeGrow[/USER] can I get a 2015 tag as well. Thanks


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 31, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, any braid takedown tips to avoid breakage while detangling? I've only had my celies in for about a week so things shouldn't be bad but I'm always down for tips.




Celie take downs are usually pretty smooth for me, and I've been known to keep those bad boys in for two weeks. 

My only tip is if they feel dry spritz them with a moisturizer then seal them with olive oil before the takedown.


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 31, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I purchased my first wig today. What do y'all wear under the wig? I couldn't find a tight satin cap in the BSS.




Girl, Absolutely nothing. 


I'm the worst.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2014)

I was planning to wear a silky straight wig today but I chickened. Just looks too fake. I need other synthetic curly wig ideas as a change up from Creta. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 31, 2014)

I wore my first wig today and my spouse said I hope you are wearing that for Halloween!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2014)

curls4daze, was he joking? Do you like your wig? Comments really make me self conscious.


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 31, 2014)

divachyk said:


> curls4daze, was he joking? Do you like your wig? Comments really make me self conscious.



Nope he was dead serious. Lol. It made me really self conscious. I almost wanted to snatch it off my head! 

But I had to adjust to negative comments about going natural so I have to adjust to the comments about the wigs too.

It will all be worth it when I see the results. I think he would be happier if I had a wig made out of Brazilian hair instead of this synthetic one. He will come around. 

Day one....I want to take it off. People are walking on eggshells around me at work.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 31, 2014)

I need to find a wig that doesnt look like a wig  Thats why I make my own but it takes toooo long. Im gluing my next one; Im over all that dang sewing


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2014)

curls4daze, I understand but stay the course. My coworkers love(d) my wig. They kept complimenting and asking way too many questions about how I was able to get my hair so curly. What helped me, I told them IT'S A WIG after all the compliments and questions became too much. They couldn't tell and didn't know. However, I'm a horrible liar so I just owned up to it not being my hair. There was no judgement from anyone, not even those I thought would judge me most.

eta: My next goal is to wear my straight wig to work. Baby steps.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi divachyk

I plan to wear wigs a lot this winter but I have to get the nerve to wear the wig in public. I am an introvert and I think the comments and stares from people will drive me crazy. I have purchased a few good quality wigs and I thought I would start by integrating them slowly. I already wore one to my daughter's game last weekend and received many compliments from a good friend. She made such a big deal out of it I was going to tell her but I didn't. Next, I plan to wear one to church before wearing one to work. I have to ease myself into this. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2014)

Rozlewis, I'm stuggling with at-work confidence on my silky wig that I was gonna wear today. I've never worn it, thus I need to wear it on the weekends to learn how to style it and get my nerves up. That's exactly what I did with the curly one and I had no reservations or jitters when it came time to wear it to work. 

Folks were complimenting, sure but I didn't know if they knew it wasn't my hair. Although it shouldn't matter, it did. So, telling people it's a wig helped me cope in a weird way. It halted questions from the other race - check! The like race ppl helped reassure I wasn't looking a hot mess - check. 

So, telling a few ppl that you trust to be honest may not be a bad thing just to help you with a confidence boost. It sure helped me. 

I asked a few highly opinionated ppl their thoughts and they loved it. So, I know wear it with confidence like no other.

I trust my dh as he likes my wigs but there is something about another woman giving you a thumbs up that outshines a man's opinion when it comes to things like this.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2014)

I was browsing for wigs at my BSS and thought Creta Girl was my hair. BOOM! They work in the business and didn't even know.

SuchaLady, give Creta Girl a try. 

curls4daze, you make it through the day without issue?


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 2, 2014)

divachyk  give Giselle a try.  She's a little similar to Creta Girl but longer.

I have her in two colors and will order more this weekend.  

Here's a youtube video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8Bpqmi6i60


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 2, 2014)

SO, I finally washed my hair.  I haven't washed since my relaxer....three weeks ago. Sigh. 

Anywho, I snapped some pics of how I've been rocking my celie plaits under my wigs for the past couple of weeks, since my cornrow trail/fail. I'm happy with how flat they lay this way. 

My plaits are cornrowed and then pinned around my head...cross wrap style. 

During the week, I literally don't bother this...mostly out of laziness. I just spritz it daily with my fav. leave in spray. (I prob should take it down to ensure full moisturizer coverage...but I don't have enough effs to give. sigh.)


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 3, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I was browsing for wigs at my BSS and thought Creta Girl was my hair. BOOM! They work in the business and didn't even know.  SuchaLady, give Creta Girl a try.  curls4daze, you make it through the day without issue?



Yup I made it through the day. Back to work tomorrow. In my wig lol.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2014)

Awesome! curls4daze

I'm wearing Outre Tammy today with no leave out hair. I'm a little self conscious but hey, I'm at work so I better man up. The wig is gorgeous and is nice for the weekends. There is a texture difference between the wig and my hair. The more I look at this wig in comparison to Creta Girl, it just looks wiggy.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 3, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I wore my first wig today and my spouse said I hope you are wearing that for Halloween!



:-\ 

10 char


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 4, 2014)

ojemba

Girl, where you at? I miss your posts and pictures! Update pleaseeeee lol


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 4, 2014)

I stumbled on this thread the other day, but little did I know I'd unofficially started this challenge at the beginning of September, having never worn wigs before (I've not been a big weave wearer either) So although it's late in the yr, I've officially joined you ladies. Look forward to sharing☺


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 4, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I purchased my first wig today. What do y'all wear under the wig? I couldn't find a tight satin cap in the BSS.



More time under my wig I am baggying. So not only do i have a plastic bag (stabbed with holes for some kind of ventillation). But I also cover that with a silk scarf and a stocking cap to keep it all in place- also quiets rustling! A lot I know but both wigs I have are curly, so I've got a bit of forgiveness, and they still lay pretty flat.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2014)

curls4daze, the local Walmart sell men's wave caps. Try there.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2014)

Back in Creta Girl today. She's def my fave. I have her styled in a bun.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 4, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Back in Creta Girl today. She's def my fave. I have her styled in a bun.



Looks GOOD!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks curls4daze!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 4, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I stumbled on this thread the other day, but little did I know I'd unofficially started this challenge at the beginning of September, having never worn wigs before (I've not been a big weave wearer either) So although it's late in the yr, I've officially joined you ladies. Look forward to sharing☺


     OH SCHNAP!!! We can use emojis now!?!?


Lol, welcome, girl!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm itching to get a wig...


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 6, 2014)

^^^^^   Me 2!


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 6, 2014)

I think with a little customization this wig would give me life 






Too bad its a from fly by night company


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 7, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I think with a little customization this wig would give me life
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I need specs!! Is this a lace front? Silk top? What kind of hair?


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 7, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I need specs!! Is this a lace front? Silk top? What kind of hair?



NGraceO Its a lacefront with Indian hair. I love the hairline! With my edges out this could look like a sew in but this vendor though...I reverse searched the picture and several websites came up with the same photo


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2014)

Stopped in a caucasian wig shop today and the owner/wig creator thought Creta Girl was my hair. Proceeded to tell me she's a stylist and hard to fool. Well consider yourself fooled, doll face. When I took my wig off, she had the nerve to believe my hair wasn't mine. And you're a stylist?


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Outre Annie

Looks like AA blown out hair.  I'm going to wait until BF/CM to get it!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 7, 2014)

I bought this wig today.  I love it and it blends well with my hair.  A little leave out and I wear it as a full wig.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2014)

I received Outre Annie today. Very pleased. My hair is in braided underneath so I spiced it up with a beanie since I have no leave out for blending. 

Renewed1 great minds think alike.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 7, 2014)

Now this looks like a winner It looks long though 




divachyk said:


> I received Outre Annie today. Very pleased. My hair is in braided underneath so I spiced it up with a beanie since I have no leave out for blending.
> 
> Renewed1 great minds think alike.
> 
> View attachment 282713


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2014)

SuchaLady, it is. I'd love to trim but may jack it up so Imma leave it be for now.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2014)

SuchaLady, I lied. I decided to trim it to mimic my hair. I wanna trim a little more but I don't wanna jack it up. My freehand skills were shaky but it works for me. I love it more know.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 7, 2014)

Very pretty! divachyk I love long hair but that looks long on you are taller than me; Im a shorty, I cant be in these streets looking like Cousin It


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2014)

SuchaLady, TY. I'm 5'10.5" and the wig comes about midback after cutting and waist length before cutting....not to mention, it's pulled forward almost to my hairline so yeah, it's long but the texture is awesome.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 8, 2014)

divachyk I would definitely have to cut mine. Im only 5'5''. I do love that texture though. It looks very natural. May have to pick that up this weekend.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 8, 2014)

divachyk  does it shed a lot?

We're you able to put it in a bun?

From the YouTube videos I saw it blends very well for most.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 8, 2014)

On my way to get a wig made. I'm excited. Ready to step my wig game up


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 8, 2014)

^^ Y'all can you curl a synthetic wig? I'd buy that right now if I could curl it  I'm very impressed as I look at it again.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 8, 2014)

Renewed1, it sheds but not excessively as of yet. 

I haven't tried to bun or style it differently but I will report back after I play with it some more. 

I feel comfortable with it loosely hanging since it looks so real so this may be my straight wig. 

Creta Girl is definitely my bun wig since the loosely hanging hair is too overwhelming.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> ^^ Y'all can you curl a synthetic wig? I'd buy that right now if I could curl it  I'm very impressed as I look at it again.



I've curled a synthetic wig. It was already curly but a bit out of control. I set it in perm rods, dipped in boiling water and let air dry. Turned out great. If it's long hair that has some heat resistance, curling quickly on a cooler setting should work too, but maybe curls won't be as set for as long.


----------



## BonBon (Nov 8, 2014)

Just recieved this one in 1B/33.





 I'm impressed. For a synthetic wig it is very soft and looks good right out the packet although I've layered it a bit. 

 Tried Creta girl last week and unfortunately it makes me look like an Egghead when I was expecting to look like Kelly Rowland Waste of money. Glad I found this one. It suits my face a LOT better


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 8, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Renewed1, it sheds but not excessively as of yet.
> 
> I haven't tried to bun or style it differently but I will report back after I play with it some more.
> 
> ...



Please report backed you put Annie up in a style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2014)

I been wearing my wig for special occasions and wearing my bun around the house.


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 9, 2014)

I got a wig yesterday! I just want/need a break from my hair. I will post pics later today.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2014)

Renewed1 

I have Outre Annie as well and styled her in a high messy bun Friday....IT WAS GORG!

Here is a picture, please excuse the rachettness I'm exuding. It was a coworkers Bday and things got a wee-bit real after a cocktail or 2 . This is the only one I have of me actually posing instead of dancing. Sorry if it isn't clear. 



SuchaLady

This wig saids that its heat safe, but to be completely honest I have no idea if it can curl. If you're looking for a heat safe "curlable" good quality synthetic wig. Check out 21tress Ohama wig. Its similar to Annie as it is long and thick, but minus the Yaky Texture. I have their UBA Wig and plan to cut and curl it soon. This girl did it and it came out beautiful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVbief7p1jM


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 9, 2014)

@enexitstageright that's cute!  I was looking for something that I can put up in a french roll or low ponytail/bun.

Did you purchase online? If so, where?


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's a pic of the new wig. Don't mind my face.  I am still not good at taking pics. I may tweak it a bit today.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I will say this.  Wearing my wig today definitely changed my whole attitude.

Who knew hair was that important?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2014)

Renewed1

I got mine from SamsBeauty online because my local BSS's wanted $28 for it......


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft, how did you style the front to blend Annie.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is my wig. 









I miss straight hair.....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 9, 2014)

divachyk

I literally left out the first 1/2 inch of my edgeline from ear to ear brush it up into a ponytail with the wig and BAM! High messy bun. 

Since I don't leave any leave out in the side and on the sides I wear a headband. 

Here is an tutorial:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdyG49ecars


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't wait until my wig gets here. It's Outre Sienna


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 10, 2014)

Today I went and got my wig thinned a bit. I thought it was too bulky. Looks a lot better and less wiggy! I will plan to post pics tomorrow. DH and I are both off and will be having a date day.  Since the wig is so long and luxurious I haven't decided if I will wear it to work regularly or not (didn't wear it today).


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> I can't wait until my wig gets here. It's Outre Sienna



Off to Google Sienna lisanaturally


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 10, 2014)

So, I co-washed my plaits yesterday, then moisturized and sealed, which is something I never do. 

My hair was just feeling so unbelievably dry, and I couldn't imagine doing a full-out wash day for another week. Lets see how this will affect my moisture levels and detangling this weekend. 

In other news, here is todays work bun:


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2014)

Very pretty NGraceO. Your wigs are so believable, I never know if it's a wig or your hair. Whatever you're rocking today is gorg.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Very pretty NGraceO. Your wigs are so believable, I never know if it's a wig or your hair. Whatever you're rocking today is gorg.



Thanks honey bee!! This is my ride or die work wig: Classic lace wigs Italian yaki. My work hair is super boring, which I prefer. Can't have my middle schoolers asking too many questions.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 10, 2014)

I keep creating threads and finding relevant threads after...sorry. I finally made my wig and will return to wigs as my protective style vs sew ins. I will also do buns and twists as a protective style to give my edges a break from the wigs.

My wig that I finally made. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=744621


----------



## BonBon (Nov 10, 2014)

Wore the big hair out for the first time a few days ago. Got a lot of compliments but it was huge. I've cut and thinned it now, but it may have gone too far. I don't know how to customise curly hair and I got impatient. The back bit is still long lol.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> divachyk
> 
> I literally left out the first 1/2 inch of my edgeline from ear to ear brush it up into a ponytail with the wig and BAM! High messy bun.
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft, ah-ok, got it. Oddly enough, I just watched that tutorial for another reason. Thanks for info.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 10, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Thanks honey bee!! This is my ride or die work wig: Classic lace wigs Italian yaki. My work hair is super boring, which I prefer. Can't have my middle schoolers asking too many questions.



Simply gorgeous on you!.. I need to check out this wig!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 10, 2014)

I will try to post a pic of what is fast becoming my everyday wig. Its a full lace virgin Brazilian I ordered from AliExpress. Initially hoped that the curls would be tighter but it's grown on me


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 10, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Simply gorgeous on you!.. I need to check out this wig!




You're so sweet!


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 11, 2014)

I have only had these cornrows in for 3 days and they itch in the back like crazy. Should I cowash? I just clarified on Friday.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2014)

People think I cut my hair! I think I will hide my hair until I reach my goal of BSL! That is a serious challenge too! But I would love to do a big bun drop reveal on FB! Lol yeah I know.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 11, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I have only had these cornrows in for 3 days and they itch in the back like crazy. Should I cowash? I just clarified on Friday.



Maybe something is irritating your scalp?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I have only had these cornrows in for 3 days and they itch in the back like crazy. Should I cowash? I just clarified on Friday.



curls4daze, is your hair properly moisturized? Mine scalpes itched at first but once I figured it was from dryness, I corrected the issue and all is well now.


----------



## SuchaLady (Nov 12, 2014)

I am still super iffy about a store bought wig, especially synthetic . However this gave me so much life http://youtu.be/ThRDdiObS1w  I wonder if there is human hair online somewhere where I could purchase and make into a wig that mimics that style.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> curls4daze, is your hair properly moisturized? Mine scalpes itched at first but once I figured it was from dryness, I corrected the issue and all is well now.



I cowashed and my hair feels wayyyy better now. Must have lacked moisture.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 12, 2014)

My WHITE manager was weave checking me.   Mind you, I wasn't trying to pass the wig as my hair.  I went from MBL to CL (bob haircut).   Texlaxed (curly hair) to bone straight.

No secrets, it's obvious what I was doing with my hair.

So she kept looking at the top of my head to figure out if it was a weave or wig.  

Mind you she has a big bald spot on top of her head that she tries to hide.  

Then she finally says I really like the new look.

Clear women......


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 12, 2014)

Renewed1 said:


> My WHITE manager was weave checking me.   Mind you, I wasn't trying to pass the wig as my hair.  I went from MBL to CL (bob haircut).   Texlaxed (curly hair) to bone straight.
> 
> No secrets, it's obvious what I was doing with my hair.
> 
> ...



Wow she is extra petty.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm loving having access to my hair everyday by wearing wigs.  I'm able to give my hair all the moisture it's been craving when I was wearing weaves.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 12, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> I cowashed and my hair feels wayyyy better now. Must have lacked moisture.



Great curls4daze. I learned real quick that my scalp requires more attn when wearing braids.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 12, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm loving having access to my hair everyday by wearing wigs.  I'm able to give my hair all the moisture it's been craving when I was wearing weaves.



Yasssss, hunty you better say that! I pop mine over my mini-braids braids. I'm in looove lol


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2014)

Wanna share my pic but since I posted, I've been unable to post a pic on this thread


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 12, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Wanna share my pic but since I posted, I've been unable to post a pic on this thread



*shakes fist* Noooooo, say it isn't so


----------



## FineChyna (Nov 12, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Hi divachyk
> 
> I plan to wear wigs a lot this winter but I have to get the nerve to wear the wig in public. I am an introvert and I think the comments and stares from people will drive me crazy. I have purchased a few good quality wigs and I thought I would start by integrating them slowly. I already wore one to my daughter's game last weekend and received many compliments from a good friend. She made such a big deal out of it I was going to tell her but I didn't. Next, I plan to wear one to church before wearing one to work. I have to ease myself into this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.



i went through this and how i broke her in was to commit to buying and wearing it away on a trip for the few days i was away. i figured being away from my normal stomping grounds would let me get used to it without the stares and comments

i then came back to the office and wore it like nothing changed. i'm the only BW here and got stares but everyone said it was a nice hair do. not sure if they know it is fake or not. i just go on about my day and wear it

the only place it gets dicey is when i want to work out. i try to hide the hair under a hat or scarf and then remove the wig in the changing room so i can exercise without worrying about losing my hair or sweating it up

i saw another wig i wanted to try (the beyonce honey blonde thing) but i am worried i will run into someone from work on my day off and have folks low key embarrass me. 

-----
also can we ask for product reviews or help in this thread? i saw a wig by vivica fox that i have yet to find a review for and wanted some opinions before i buy it and can't use it


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 12, 2014)

FineChyna said:


> i went through this and how i broke her in was to commit to buying and wearing it away on a trip for the few days i was away. i figured being away from my normal stomping grounds would let me get used to it without the stares and comments  i then came back to the office and wore it like nothing changed. i'm the only BW here and got stares but everyone said it was a nice hair do. not sure if they know it is fake or not. i just go on about my day and wear it  the only place it gets dicey is when i want to work out. i try to hide the hair under a hat or scarf and then remove the wig in the changing room so i can exercise without worrying about losing my hair or sweating it up  i saw another wig i wanted to try (the beyonce honey blonde thing) but i am worried i will run into someone from work on my day off and have folks low key embarrass me.  ----- * also can we ask for product reviews or help in this thread? *i saw a wig by vivica fox that i have yet to find a review for and wanted some opinions before i buy it and can't use it



I certainly don't see why not ask away!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 12, 2014)

I can NOT believe it's already November and that I've been wigging it for the majority of the year!! 

Time flies!! 

I took a couple of months off to wear braids, around April, but I'm glad i returned. 

I set out to "wig it to waist length" in 2014, and I'm so glad I stuck with it. Proud of myself


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 12, 2014)

whosthatcurl it is so. I just keep getting the hand


----------



## FineChyna (Nov 12, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I certainly don't see why not ask away!





so one idea i was toying with was to have a side fish braid with a bang.  vivica fox's wig line has a lace front wig named joss already "styled" the way i wanted it and i actually like the color options. problem is i see zero reviews on this wig and i know lace fronts can be tricky if you don't do it right. it also doesn't help that the vendors do not have any pics of the left side or top where the scalp is-just the right side and the back. no local vendor sells this style either

link to wig: http://www.vivicafoxhair.com/product_details.asp?mid=4&searchText=joss&pid=604

vendor pic:






but i am also wondering if just braiding up a regular wig with bangs would be better than doing this so i can play with what needs to be left out to cover the problem areas.  seems like most people who go with this style have a generic wig they use to style with a side braid

if someone has experience with side braiding wigs can you post some tips or point me to a YT vid that deals with this?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2014)

The curlier my hair becomes, the less realistic straight hair looks when pressed against my relaxer stretched curlies. I need to invest in more curly half wigs or full cap wigs.


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 13, 2014)

Hmmm my coworker has started calling me "wiggy".... Address or don't address?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 13, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> Hmmm my coworker has started calling me "wiggy".... Address or don't address?



If it bothers you, you should say something. Even if it doesn't, she might think its okay to say that in front of a bunch of people. 

I personally would get her straight!...in a nice, polite way that lets her know I mean business of course.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## lux10023 (Nov 13, 2014)

totally inappropriate--address..

hell nah...

you have a name and it's not wiggy





curls4daze said:


> Hmmm my coworker has started calling me "wiggy".... Address or don't address?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 13, 2014)

Definitely address it. Completely inappropriate 



curls4daze said:


> Hmmm my coworker has started calling me "wiggy".... Address or don't address?


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 13, 2014)

curls4daze said:


> Hmmm my coworker has started calling me "wiggy".... Address or don't address?



Oh NO. 

I hope this is from someone you are *at least* friendly with. 

A simple, direct, "Please *do not* call me that.." Should suffice.  Feel free to serve it with a side of _side eye. _


OAN, I can't remember if you were the same one to share that your husband commented something similar as well. If so, you might consider if there is something you can take from their comments- does your wig really look "wiggy?" Would that bother you if that were the case? If so- are there anymore natural-looking wig options that may fit you better and make this a more comfortable trasition for you?

Just my long-winded thoughts.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 13, 2014)

divachyk said:


> The curlier my hair becomes, the less realistic straight hair looks when pressed against my relaxer stretched curlies. I need to invest in more curly half wigs or full cap wigs.



I'm not sure what you mean. Are you talking about wearing a straight wig with exposed (basically "natural") edges and the contrast between those two textures?


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 13, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> So, I co-washed my plaits yesterday, then moisturized and sealed, which is something I never do.
> 
> My hair was just feeling so unbelievably dry, and I couldn't imagine doing a full-out wash day for another week. Lets see how this will affect my moisture levels and detangling this weekend.
> 
> In other news, here is todays work bun:



NGraceO, is this the italian yaki?
do u wear it behind the hairline?
how do you curl it? mine will not hold a curl
did u cut layers?
TIA


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 13, 2014)

FineChyna said:


> so one idea i was toying with was to have a side fish braid with a bang.  vivica fox's wig line has a lace front wig named joss already "styled" the way i wanted it and i actually like the color options. problem is i see zero reviews on this wig and i know lace fronts can be tricky if you don't do it right. it also doesn't help that the vendors do not have any pics of the left side or top where the scalp is-just the right side and the back. no local vendor sells this style either
> 
> link to wig: http://www.vivicafoxhair.com/product_details.asp?mid=4&searchText=joss&pid=604
> 
> ...



I say get you a regular old wig with bangs…just to avoid a restrictive wig.  In my [limited] experience braiding wigs, it always helps (after you do the cornrow around the perimeter) to tug, pull, and tease the braid so that it hangs looser (and lower from the scalp of the wig) and therefore, covers your edges and any wig line of demarcation.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 13, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> NGraceO, is this the italian yaki? * Yep. From classic lace. *
> 
> do u wear it behind the hairline? *Yep.*
> 
> ...



Hey honeybee! Answered your Q's above


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 13, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Hey honeybee! Answered your Q's above



NGraceO...Hey makes sense! Never tried a twist out with it
do u apply product when u braid it? 
and how long do you leave braids in?
That one length look didnt look right to me either
Do you secure using the elastic band method?
since you apply behind hairline, is your hair straight or textured?


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 13, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> NGraceO...Hey makes sense! Never tried a twist out with it
> do u apply product when u braid it? *If its freshly washed: leave in spray & chi silk infusion   if not freshly washed: Water, little bit leave in, chi silk infusion*
> 
> 
> ...



10characters.


----------



## scarcity21 (Nov 13, 2014)

lol @ ON FLEEK!!! Thanks for answering my questions I was asking how you secure the wig to your hair since im assuming you dont glue it down


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 13, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Oh NO.  I hope this is from someone you are at least friendly with.  A simple, direct, "Please do not call me that.." Should suffice.  Feel free to serve it with a side of side eye.   OAN, I can't remember if you were the same one to share that your husband commented something similar as well. If so, you might consider if there is something you can take from their comments- does your wig really look "wiggy?" Would that bother you if that were the case? If so- are there anymore natural-looking wig options that may fit you better and make this a more comfortable trasition for you?  Just my long-winded thoughts.



Yes that was me. dH didn't like the quality of the first wig Bc it was synthetic.  so I had one made with brazilian body wave. 

Today it was a male who said it. Maybe he thinks we are friends. I addressed it as I sent send because I couldn't bite my tongue. Then later at our union meeting he was touching it. Then stated as he walked by my office that hair feels like real hair. 

People at work just love something to talk about. When I first went natural, I heard a lot of negative comments at work. I just have learned to smile and shut it down. People are only quiet when my hair is heat damaged and straight! Lol

 I just smile because when MY hair grows....... Girllll you won't be able to tell me NOTHING. Stay focused ladies.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 13, 2014)

scarcity21 said:


> lol @ ON FLEEK!!! Thanks for answering my questions I was asking how you secure the wig to your hair since im assuming you dont glue it down




You're very welcome You know what? I originnally secured it with the clip that came in the wig…but those have since FALLEN OUT, so, now….I use nothing.  I promise I'm the laziest person ever. Hopefully noone snatches it off my head. lol


----------



## divachyk (Nov 14, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. Are you talking about wearing a straight wig with exposed (basically "natural") edges and the contrast between those two textures?



NGraceO

My edges are super curly and resembles half wig Creta Girl really well. There is becoming a noticeable texture difference between my 19 weeks post hair and straight hair half wigs. I was just saying I need to find other curly half wig options (similar to Creta Girl) or get some full wigs (curly or straight) so my 19 weeks post curly edges are hidden and not looking odd when wearing half wigs that doesn't match my texture perfectly. 

How long does Creta Girl last you before replacing her? How do you keep her from becoming so tangled? I feel like mine needs replacing already.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 14, 2014)

I was a good girl this week...I only wore my wig for 3 days out of the work week and let my hair/edges rest for the remaining days plus tomorrow...Sunday I'll wear it for a few hours. Hopefully this balance will help my hair to thrive.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2014)

Note to Self: Always go for the custom cap size because a large just won't do . 

#BigHeadWoes

HEADS UP!: I have a ClassicLaceWigs Italian Yaki Silk Top Full Lace wig for sale in the exchange forum.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 15, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Note to Self: Always go for the custom cap size because a large just won't do .  #BigHeadWoes  HEADS UP!: I have a ClassicLaceWigs Italian Yaki Silk Top Full Lace wig for sale in the exchange forum.



Aww! 
What's wrong?  You dont like the wig?  I have one from April Lace Wigs and its gorgeous; except its a upart. 

Guess Im a little intimidated because it looks like a natural texture. I feel like I dont know what Im doing. I certainly wont try to wear in its natural state cause my hair is texturized which means straight.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 15, 2014)

mshoneyfly

Its EXTREMELY tight...worst then the U-part from EloquentHair I had. I have a really, really, my mama had to have a C section because of my dome type big head . So it doesn't fit. I should have contacted NGraceO before I got the thing. A couple days after receiving it, I messaged her and she told me that she got a custom....smh I should have done the same thing. They're large cap basically fit the average-moderately large head, but for massives like myself....go for a custom.   

I also suffer from Migraines, so I can't use anything that's going to pull on my scalp. If I do I'll be miserable for the rest of the day. I'm not trying to hurt just to look cute.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## divachyk (Nov 15, 2014)

What wig is that TopShelf. It looks really good!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I think this is going to be my next wig.

BS 204, 205, 208 and 210.  I just have to decide which one to buy next.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 16, 2014)

divachyk said:


> What wig is that TopShelf. It looks really good!



Sorry, I got this one made. I made a thread about it the salon review section. Its a quick weave


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO
> 
> My edges are super curly and resembles half wig Creta Girl really well. There is becoming a noticeable texture difference between my 19 weeks post hair and straight hair half wigs. I was just saying I need to find other curly half wig options (similar to Creta Girl) or get some full wigs (curly or straight) so my 19 weeks post curly edges are hidden and not looking odd when wearing half wigs that doesn't match my texture perfectly.
> 
> How long does Creta Girl last you before replacing her? How do you keep her from becoming so tangled? I feel like mine needs replacing already.



Gotcha! I understand now.  Do you have leave out or are you just exposing edges with your straight half wigs?

With Creta Girl, the older the better. When she mats, I just manually detangle (pull strands apart) and cut terribly mangled strands and KIM. If its really bad, you can detangle it wet. I think I would replace her maybe after 4-5 months of use. However, I literally still have the one I bought in Jan, that i still wear from time to time.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> Its EXTREMELY tight...worst then the U-part from EloquentHair I had. I have a really, really, my mama had to have a C section because of my dome type big head . So it doesn't fit. I should have contacted NGraceO before I got the thing. A couple days after receiving it, I messaged her and she told me that she got a custom....smh I should have done the same thing. They're large cap basically fit the average-moderately large head, but for massives like myself....go for a custom.
> 
> I also suffer from Migraines, so I can't use anything that's going to pull on my scalp. If I do I'll be miserable for the rest of the day. I'm not trying to hurt just to look cute.



NOOOOOOO  This sucks. Are you going to reorder after you sell it? Have you thought about returning it?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 17, 2014)

NGraceO, 

No leave out, just edges, half wig and a headband. With Creta, that's ok. It doesnt quite work with my silkier wigs. However, within the past two days, I figured out how pull the wig all the way forward and swoop the hair to make bangs. That's working well for my straighter wigs.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 17, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO,  No leave out, just edges, half wig and a headband. With Creta, that's ok. It doesnt quite work with my silkier wigs. However, within the past two days, I figured out how pull the wig all the way forward and swoop the hair to make bangs. That's working well for my straighter wigs.



Gotcha. Maybe you need to get on the gel tip with me and EnExitStageLeft . My edges STAY laid  , no matter how many weeks post I am, which is necessary when I'm rocking my Brazilian wavy unit. Plus, it keeps me moisturizing my edges daily, which they need any way. Think I was at least 12 weeks post here


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 17, 2014)

Bun using outre tammy. I literally took out my flat twist threw on a headband, slapped on a little edge control and BOOM! #Bun


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 18, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Bun using outre tammy. I literally took out my flat twist threw on a headband, slapped on a little edge control and BOOM! #Bun



Girl, yes. You make me want to get on the high bun tip!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 18, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I will try to post a pic of what is fast becoming my everyday wig. Its a full lace virgin Brazilian I ordered from AliExpress. Initially hoped that the curls would be tighter but it's grown on me



Finally managed to post this


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2014)

NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, what edge control do you use? What I'm using only makes my edges curl up more vs. being laid.


----------



## free2bme (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay, I'm a wig newbie. I wore my wig for the first time yesterday to work. 
I've received a few weird glances and a few compliments. 

The blond guy who sits in the cube next to me hasn't been able to look me in the eye!!! LOL
(I feel like telling him, "Yes, its a miracle my hair added 3 inches and doubled in volume over the weekend!")

I'm still looking for my it wig. Can anyone recommend good vendors on Ali Express? I'm still over coming my wig self consciousness and fabulous wig will get me there sooner


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2014)

divachyk I know you didn't ask me, but have you tried Gorilla Snot? Edge controls don't work for me, but that Snot had my edges slayed for the Gawds.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2014)

whosthatcurl TY, where do I purchase gorilla snot? I've used edge control, aloe vera, gel (green tub) and whipped gelly.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2014)

divachyk said:


> whosthatcurl TY, where do I purchase gorilla snot? I've used edge control, aloe vera, gel (green tub) and whipped gelly.



If you have a Hispanic store near you, check there (it's a Mexican gel). I've seen Walmart and some BSS sell it, otherwise you can order it online (Amazon carries it). Different colored bottles have different amounts of hold. I have green, which is an 8 hold and yellow is the highest hold.


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 18, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Finally managed to post this



Hey gorgeous!!!


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 18, 2014)

divachyk said:


> NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, what edge control do you use? What I'm using only makes my edges curl up more vs. being laid.



  I use good old olive oil ecostyler gel. It has always done the trick for me. For extra staying and moisturizing power, I put some olive oil right on top

I also use a soft brush similar to a soft tooth brush to shape them.


----------



## free2bme (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay day two of wearing a wig. I love the ease of having hair that looks well styled almost perfect but zero effort. It 2:30 pm and my head feels like its suffocating. A part of me feels like ripping this damn wig off my head.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 18, 2014)

free2bme said:


> Okay, I'm a wig newbie. I wore my wig for the first time yesterday to work.
> I've received a few weird glances and a few compliments.
> 
> The blond guy who sits in the cube next to me hasn't been able to look me in the eye!!! LOL
> ...



That wig looks really nice on u tho!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2014)

divachyk

It depends on the hold I want. 

Usually I'll just use Design Essentials Edge Control if I want to just throw my wig up into a bun for a few hours. 

If I want something more long lasting then I pull out my Afroveda Pur WHipped (Trying to use this up, its a HG for me but her business is shotty right now), Komazacare Coconut Hair Pudding (My New HG) or Eco Styler Pink (My Drugstore go to). 

Like NGraceO I layer it with a oil. Usually something ceramide rich.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 18, 2014)

NGraceO EnExitStageLeft, never thought to layer it with oil -- thanks! I have the Coconut Pudding. I totally didn't think about using that. I also have ecostyler but it's meh.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 18, 2014)

divachyk

Girllllll I love it!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I work I a semi corporate (non profit) environment.  Is this color appropriate?


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Another one


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Last one


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 18, 2014)

Renewed1 I don't see why not, it's not bold or brash and it's in the back.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh and I also bought the Annie wig.

Hunnie......that wig is GAWEGOUS!!!  I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I will cut the Taylor (above wig in my previous post) into this style.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 20, 2014)

Ladies who wear half wigs, do you wear a wig cap? If so what kind do you wear?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 21, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> So, I co-washed my plaits yesterday, then moisturized and sealed, which is something I never do.
> 
> My hair was just feeling so unbelievably dry, and I couldn't imagine doing a full-out wash day for another week. Lets see how this will affect my moisture levels and detangling this weekend.
> NGraceO
> In other news, here is todays work bun:



This is a wig, its so natural and beautiful?!?  Please share where I can buy it.  NGraceO

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 21, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is a wig, its so natural and beautiful?!?  Please share where I can buy it.  NGraceO  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Thanks honey bee  that's silk top full lace Italian yaki from Classic lace wigs. I put the ID number in some post around here.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Ladies who wear half wigs, do you wear a wig cap? If so what kind do you wear?



Rozlewis, did you get my PM? I wear a man's spandex wave cap.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is my Bisa wig. I love it. I cut it because it was way too long for me. Now it's the length of my real hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 22, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Rozlewis, did you get my PM? I wear a man's spandex wave cap.



Hi DivaChyck

I did not see your PM but thanks for your response. I have also purchased a spandex dome cap too. Since I am starting off with half-wigs I was wondering if I should wear a cap with it. Wearing a wig cap with a half-wig will require me to pull it back it just feels like the wig might slip off. You can tell I am a newbie. Thanks for your help.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 22, 2014)

I use a wig cap no matter what Rozlewis. You can pin the wig down to make it stay and even toss on a headband for added security. You'll get over the feeling it's coming off once you start wearing wigs and get use to the feeling.


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 22, 2014)

My first attempt. It's a little short for my face.  But I'm going to order two more to get the swing of it.


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 23, 2014)

My new East Riya wig is my new favourite thing in the world! I haven't done any proper blending or straightening and I love! 




Think I'm going to buy a couple and stock up...I need one that can be sweated out in the gym, one for every day and one for going out lol


----------



## trclemons (Nov 23, 2014)

I can't believe this challenge is almost over.  This year has flown by.  Oh well, here are my November wigs:  Ms. Fab (short) & Ms. Bentley (long).


----------



## gabulldawg (Nov 23, 2014)

trclemons said:


> I can't believe this challenge is almost over.  This year has flown by.  Oh well, here are my November wigs:  Ms. Fab (short) & Ms. Bentley (long).



Love Ms. Bentley!! What brand?

I was thinking when I go on vacation I want to take a break from my wig, but now I'm not so sure.  I may be doing a lot of swimming and stuff so i don't know if it even makes sense, but I'm in love with it. Hmmmm.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Can someone please start the 2015 challenge?  Tag me when you do so. Thanks


----------



## NGraceO (Nov 24, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Can someone please start the 2015 challenge?  Tag me when you do so. Thanks



* I will start the 2015 challenge thread in December. I will tag you when I do. *

*Please thank this post or @ me if you would like to be tagged as well. *


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 24, 2014)

This is the latest wig I purchased. It's human hair. I'm feeling like I look better in synthetic wigs. I'm going to be working on making this one look more realistic. Any tips for me? 







[/URL]


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 24, 2014)

Ann0804 said:


> This is the latest wig I purchased. It's human hair. I'm feeling like I look better in synthetic wigs. I'm going to be working on making this one look more realistic. Any tips for me?
> 
> [/URL]



Not sure...maybe you can throw some curls in it


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 24, 2014)

Another pic


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 24, 2014)

babyt87 said:


> My new East Riya wig is my new favourite thing in the world! I haven't done any proper blending or straightening and I love!  Think I'm going to buy a couple and stock up...I need one that can be sweated out in the gym, one for every day and one for going out lol



Oh snap, I just purchased this wig. It looks great on you baby87


----------



## trclemons (Nov 24, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Love Ms. Bentley!! What brand?
> 
> I was thinking when I go on vacation I want to take a break from my wig, but now I'm not so sure.  I may be doing a lot of swimming and stuff so i don't know if it even makes sense, but I'm in love with it. Hmmmm.


gabulldawg.  Bently is a synthetic wig by FreeTress Equal.  I bought her in the OMFIRERED color about 6 months ago from www.blackhairspray.com for $22.99.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Tag me for the new thread.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Oh snap, I just purchased this wig. It looks great on you baby87



Thanks!!...I hope you love it...it sheds a bit but it's so pretty.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm going to see if my local bss has the wig I want instead of ordering it! I want to get two. I'm am just going to hide and protective style my hair for a year. No heat or wearing it down for the summer until I make full APL. I wanna make BSL by the end of the year, that is a serious challenge! I can't wait to get this wig! It will be my holiday hair!


----------



## Renewed1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm cutting up this Outre Annie wig.  It's gorgeous but way too long to wear down everyday.  

But I order another Taylor wig and the Shantel wig.

I'm thinking about getting a cute short bob wig to wear for work.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

babyt87 said:


> My new East Riya wig is my new favourite thing in the world! I haven't done any proper blending or straightening and I love!  Think I'm going to buy a couple and stock up...I need one that can be sweated out in the gym, one for every day and one for going out lol



This looks like it's growing outta your scalp!!!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

................


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2014)

My Easy Riya wig


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> My Easy Riya wig
> 
> View attachment 286029



very nice!


----------



## babyt87 (Nov 30, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> My Easy Riya wig


  what colour did you get?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there going to be a wig challenge for next year??

Does anyone ever gravitate to variations of a particular style? I really love pixie cut wigs that are really snug. I like them with waves too.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 30, 2014)

Just picked up two more half wigs from SamsBeauty. 

I got the....

-It's a wig Synthetic Hair Half Wig HW Natural Yaki Long
-It's A Wig Synthetic Hair Half Wig (Runaway)

Here are the stock photo's...

It's a wig Synthetic Hair Half Wig HW Natural Yaki Long: 

If you're an Outre Annie lover like myself, then I think we have another winner . I bought this specifically for long ponytails/big behind buns lol.






It's A Wig Synthetic Hair Half Wig (Runaway):

I bought this specifically for long wavy ponytails. I'm going to Cali in Dec. so I need something carefree and flowy to just throw up and go. This is perfect.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2014)

I got sensational bump wig in Lucy and easy 27. I love short pixie wigs! Haven't played with them yet. But I'm wearing Lucy this coming weekend!


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 2, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Just picked up two more half wigs from SamsBeauty.
> 
> Oh wow i love both of these ❤❤ in the wavy one did you get it in one of the special colors?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 2, 2014)

babyt87 said:


> what colour did you get?



A number 4


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 2, 2014)

I purchased 2 wigs from Hollywood Sis Zury line. ugh! the lace is hard, and too light. I can't cut it too close to the hairline so I had to leave some of it on. it shows too much and trying to blend it in with some foundation doesn't work.
Also, the front of the hair was too dense and looked wiggy. So I tweezed some of it out. looks a bit better but that lace showing is getting on my nerves. I tried cutting a few baby hairs in the front to make it look more natural but I didnt work too well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have one full wig that is lace. I cut the lace off, but I still have to use my hair in the front to blend. I don't like that too much. I know its not much, but she was $60. That's why I don't care for lace front wigs.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 2, 2014)

This girl's hair gave me ALL OF MY LIFE today!







 I couldnt tell if it was a weave/wig or her real hair but it has me about to order some coarse yaki. I was looking at my tv like


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

I ordered a custom soft & curly wig 16 inch full lace from California wigs.  I will post when I get it


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm totally enjoying all of my wigs. I went from being self-conscious to wig hair, don't care! Loving it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

Curled my wig with curling iron and pin curled it last night. I'm going to a Christmas party with my sister for her job today. This is the hair from my first sew in. I placed it back on a wig cap. I ended up pinning it to the side.


View attachment 286687



View attachment 286689



View attachment 286691


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Curled my wig with curling iron and pin curled it last night. I'm going to a Christmas party with my sister for her job today. This is the hair from my first sew in. I placed it back on a wig cap. I ended up pinning it to the side.


  you look hawt!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2014)

I guess I need to pull one out today and see how it is going to look on me. I would hate to look like Prince's grandmother.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> you look hawt!



Thanks! My hubby was like if anyone tries to hit on you just walk away and don't say a word lol.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 5, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I guess I need to pull one out today and see how it is going to look on me. I would hate to look like Prince's grandmother.



Lol girl hush


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 5, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Thanks! My hubby was like if anyone tries to hit on you just walk away and don't say a word lol.


  he's betta than me! Lol I would be running right behind you!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Ladies, I LOVE this Shantel wig.  It looks and fell like natural hair.

There is about 2 inches of lace in the front and the hairline is very natural.

Here is a youtube video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPbAbtVNdro

Straight out of the box.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbiTX-gsMUk


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 7, 2014)

Love both of my new wigs. I braided my hair underneath, so they would lay flat. I plan on taking the braids down Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Been wearing Diana Ashanti 14".  Brown one for work and blond highlight on the weekend. 














I also have Janet Wiked.  Haven't worn it out yet. 

http://www.hairstopandshop.com/shop/pc/Janet-Collection-U-Part-WICKED-Wig-p25748.htm#.VIRPK58o7qA

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 7, 2014)

Froreal3

That looks so pretty on you. How have you been?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 7, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft. Been doing good sis! I'm visiting ATL (my 2nd home) in a couple weeks. Miss my apartment.  We should meet up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 7, 2014)

Froreal3

WHEN?! Pm me the deets.


----------



## FineChyna (Dec 8, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> I say get you a regular old wig with bangs…just to avoid a restrictive wig.  In my [limited] experience braiding wigs, it always helps (after you do the cornrow around the perimeter) to tug, pull, and tease the braid so that it hangs looser (and lower from the scalp of the wig) and therefore, covers your edges and any wig line of demarcation.




just as a follow up on this idea , does anyone have any suggestions on how to make the bang area look less wiggy?  i brought a wig and explained to the worker at the BSS (who wears wigs) what i wanted to do and she showed me a motown tresses ruvian wig with a bang and long hair and assured me that it was the best way to get the long fish tail braid

i did try on the piece but since it was fresh out the box, it had that box shape and my hair wasn't tied down tight enough so it wasn't a perfect fit but i saw potential and it was on sale. (like $30 on sale)

problem is after working with it the bang area just looks wiggy and odd. i don't look good with a full "china" bang but look better with side bangs or a fawcett bangs but no matter how i style that thing it just screams wig. 

i have a vanessa wig where the bangs are perfect but the hair isn't long enough to do a fish braid. i tried. 


i tried going on YT to see how others get the fishtail braid look and everyone is using lacefronts from what i can tell. problem is i have NEVER had luck installing a lacefront correctly, even with help and also i worry about my natural hair not matching the wig. my goal is ease of use and believability. none of that is happening now. 

any suggestions would be great


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Shantel wig this baby has a lot of hair so I did some cutting.  It's a lace front edge wig.  I wished they would have mate it into a regular curly wig.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here is a pic of my wig sensationnel easy 27   
Excuse my naked face, this was in the morning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tried to make the pic smaller, but can't remove it
This is the sensational bump wig lucy


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 8, 2014)

shortdub78, 

Both wigs look great on you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 8, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> shortdub78,  Both wigs look great on you!


  Thank you! Girl I'm a sucka for a short wig! I will have an army of them soon! Lol


----------



## divachyk (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey pretty ladies!!!! shortdub78 Renewed1 Looking good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Hey pretty ladies!!!! shortdub78 Renewed1 Looking good.


  you are too kind! Thank you!


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 9, 2014)

I am having a hard time deciding on my next wig!!!  I can't decide if I want to try something new (Bently) or go back to one of my oldie but goodies (Julie or Danity). :scratchch I need to hurry up and decide!!


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm working on revamping an old wig. I have tweezed the part, straightened it, and I will curl it and set it on rollers next.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2014)

Still wigging it...


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 14, 2014)

Is there any way to turn a full wig into a half wig or U part? I just got a new wig and I hate the bangs. Please tell me this wig can be saved. It is synthetic, kinky straight texture about 20 inches with little chinese bangs


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I refreshed my wig last night. I love these human/synthetic hybrid wigs. They last a lot longer! I am excited to wear my wig this weekend.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Is there any way to turn a full wig into a half wig or U part? I just got a new wig and I hate the bangs. Please tell me this wig can be saved. It is synthetic, kinky straight texture about 20 inches with little chinese bangs



Girl I have no idea but I'm sure you can YouTube it to see.


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 20, 2014)

Revamped another wig. It looks like new and much more realistic! Will try to remember to post a pic later.

Eta: added pics. For some reason I'm struggling with the part on this one. Need to fix it.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright, here are the last set of wigs for the year:  Ms. Tracy (fro) & Ms. Badu (straight).  

I have thoroughly enjoyed this challenge and thanks to the great tips in this thread, I have been able to keep me hair moisturized, retain length, and keep my edges in good shape.

I am doing braids, twists and updos next year, so you won't see me in 2015.  Happy & Healthy Hair Journey Ladies!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Today's wig....taking Christmas pics with the hubby and kids


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 20, 2014)

My latest wig....loving it


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Question:*

How are you ladies taking care of your hair under your wigs? How often are you doing your wash/dc process? I am thinking of cutting back washing to once every two weeks again like I used to. I might only touch my hair on those two days per month, but I want to still moisturize my hair.


----------



## trclemons (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question:*
> 
> How are you ladies taking care of your hair under your wigs? How often are you doing your wash/dc process? I am thinking of cutting back washing to once every two weeks again like I used to. I might only touch my hair on those two days per month, but I want to still moisturize my hair.


1.  Each morning, I apply a creamy moisturizer and oil my edges with JBCO/HBCO & a butter.  

2.  Every other night, I spritz my hair with a liquid leave in, seal with oil and baggy overnight.

3.  Every two weeks, I pre-poo, shampoo my scalp, co-wash the length of my hair, apply a reconstructor, do an ACV rinse, add a moisturizing conditioner (leaving ~75% of it in), & dry in plaits.  When ~80% dry, I use the LOC method and braid my hair down until the next wash session.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 21, 2014)

trclemons said:


> 1.  Each morning, I apply a creamy moisturizer and oil my edges with JBCO/HBCO & a butter.
> 
> 2.  Every other night, I spritz my hair with a liquid leave in, seal with oil and baggy overnight.
> 
> ...



Thanks trclemons! Do you wear single braids or cornrows?


----------



## trclemons (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks trclemons! Do you wear single braids or cornrows?


I wear cornrows.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Question:  How are you ladies taking care of your hair under your wigs? How often are you doing your wash/dc process? I am thinking of cutting back washing to once every two weeks again like I used to. I might only touch my hair on those two days per month, but I want to still moisturize my hair.


  I wash once a week. I put about 9 cornrows in my hair. I moisturize with a cream and seal with an oil once. During the week, I use a moisturizing spray and I put oil around my edges.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey! I'm a natural.  I deep condition my hair every weekend & alternate with blow drying & flat ironing depending on the wig hair style.  I also do my aphogee treatment every 6 weeks.  My hair is braided underneath & I spray with water/almond oil in a bottle. I put mango butter & castor oil on my edges. I keep my eye on that & wear a nylon stocking underneath the wig.

The weekends I blow & straighten I give the wig a break & wear my hair out a few days. Doing that now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2014)

Okay ladies I ordered some Burmese deep curly in 18in, 20in, & 22in with a 16in closure from one of the ladies on BHM who is a stylist that was going into business to start selling hair. Please dont ask me for prices as she does have a price list and I was interested solely in this hair. I will include her info below if you'd like to inquire. Anyway I placed my order on Nov 14th and she had an issue with her wefter which she did give me options. I chose to wait for my hair as the pictures she sent me of previous hair was beautiful. She was very professional the whole time and kept me updated on my order. I love superb customer service. I'm so glad I waited. She made me a stunningly gorgeous unit out of the hair I ordered. When I tell you ladies this hair is bomb I mean it is bomb. Of course I'll give another review once I wear the hair and see how it behaves. I cowashed the hair when I rcvd it with suave hemuctant moisture con and used a tiny bit of shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie then let it air dry a little before diffusing. The curls are just breathtaking. I cannot explain it in other way. Anyway pics below are of the hair wet after cowashing and then the last two is the hair dry and me with it on. Sorry for the no makeup face but I was too excited. The stylist info is Chevel Johnson anf her email address is [email protected] 
I'm telling you that you wont be disappointed in this hair. 



View attachment 289887



View attachment 289889



View attachment 289891



View attachment 289893



View attachment 289895



View attachment 289897


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2014)

Ladies, I need some help locating brands that make smaller caps for small / petite heads for my friend. Got recs?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I need some help locating brands that make smaller caps for small / petite heads for my friend. Got recs?



I'm not really sure diva...I have a medium sized head i guess lol hopefully someone chimes in...


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you HairPleezeGrow, hopefully someone will chimes in.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I need some help locating brands that make smaller caps for small / petite heads for my friend. Got recs?


  I have a head of a child! lol my cap fits a bit loose, so I put a stocking cap on top to make it fit closer to my head.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I have a head of a child! lol my cap fits a bit loose, so I put a stocking cap on top to make it fit closer to my head.



TY shortdub78, does it cause the wig to look bulky?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> TY shortdub78, does it cause the wig to look bulky?


  I wear extremely tapered wigs, so for my small head, yes. Braiding my hair down and using two caps help. I also don't use any hair pins, wig clips, or combs. This is also why I don't do big/long wigs. I got a little head, so it would be too much.


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 27, 2014)

I did this challenge in tandem with the Apl challenge. End of the year results:







I'll do both challenges again for 2015 because I haven't reached my goals yet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm so out of it! Lol the brands are Its a cap wig, sensationnel and I can't think of the other one. Those run small and fit perfect! They are really snug and I don't need pins or clips.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2014)

shortdub78 said:


> I'm so out of it! Lol the brands are Its a cap wig, sensationnel and I can't think of the other one. Those run small and fit perfect! They are really snug and I don't need pins or clips.



Saweet!!! Thanks for the 411 shortdub78.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Ladies,
I have been hard core wigging. Had to stop wearing the regular nylon wig cap. It was sucking all the moisture from my hair everyday. Im wearing the dome cap now because the satin material keeps the moisture locked in. Had to cut slits around the edges bc the elastic is so tight on my big head lol!

I will straighten and trim on Friday and post LC pics. Anyhow, here is my latest wig

Sensationnel LF edge
The name is easy 5 ocean




I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks cute!^^^
I have been wearing a scarf hardcore! I've been in the house. I did put my wig on for Christmas.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2014)

Very cute mshoneyfly

shortdub78, I'm off this week and giving my hair rest from wigs. I'll resume wearing wigs when I return to work.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Very cute mshoneyfly shortdub78, I'm off this week and giving my hair rest from wigs. I'll resume wearing wigs when I return to work.


  are you back to your bun?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2014)

shortdub78, a french braid. I'm gonna do my absolute best to not wear buns all that much. You know I'm forever doing experiments. I want to see if buns is causing strain on my hemline. I never make my buns tight but still, I want to see if my hemline grows differently if I do away with the frequent wearing of buns.


----------



## smores (Jan 13, 2015)

Hellooooooooo? Is anybody here? Is there a 2015 threat?

Maybe I'm the only one still wigging it.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2015)

smores, I will tag you in the 2015 thread.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

mshoneyfly do you mind sharing a pic of the dome cap you're wearing please?  trying to find the right one for myself


----------



## january noir (Jan 13, 2015)

smores said:


> Hellooooooooo? Is anybody here? Is there a 2015 threat?
> 
> Maybe I'm the only one still wigging it.



I am a year and a 1/2 natural and purchased a box full of wigs so I'll be wigging it on occasion.  Count me in for 2015!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweetg said:


> mshoneyfly do you mind sharing a pic of the dome cap you're wearing please?  trying to find the right one for myself



Sweetg 

This is the cap I bought today. I was using the dome cap but it has a thick band of elastic like a pair of gym shorts. It was just too tight even after cutting slits.   

So I got a spandex cap today. This is what it looks like. Feels really good. 

 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you!! @mshoneyfly


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought a full lace unit from one of the ladies here for my sister for her birthday. It came in the mail and its beautiful. I colored the wig black at the roots and lighter on the rest (original color is a 2 but my sis hair is a black 1b). Anyway i threw some loose wand curls in it. Anyway I just tried it on her last night but just as a fitting. I really didn't do any leave out or blending yet.


















I also finished up a wig I was working on that I was waiting for the closure to come in. Bought the hair and closure from aliexpress.  Its a wavy texture. I custom colored this hair as well. Here's pics of me constructing the wig few weeks ago when I got the hair and colored it.  




And then yesterday when I completed the unit with closure. I threw some tighter wand curls in it as well.










I hve one more unit to make using the ivy flipover method on top as I donot have a closure for. This is a curly hair that I colored as well.


















Eta- last pics not in order. The pics of me is the unit I finished last night. It saved in wrong spot.


----------



## alex114 (Jan 18, 2015)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I bought a full lace unit from one of the ladies here for my sister for her birthday. It came in the mail and its beautiful. I colored the wig black at the roots and lighter on the rest (original color is a 2 but my sis hair is a black 1b). Anyway i threw some loose wand curls in it. Anyway I just tried it on her last night but just as a fitting. I really didn't do any leave out or blending yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! HairPleezeGrow that looks amazing! I have a unit from AliExpress that i absolutely love, but it would probably be even better with your magic touch xD


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 18, 2015)

alex114 said:


> wow! HairPleezeGrow that looks amazing! I have a unit from AliExpress that i absolutely love, but it would probably be even better with your magic touch xD



Thanks! How are there units? Ive never purchased a unit from them before. Are they constructed well? Would you mind sharing your vendor you purchase wigs from? Also are they full lace? TIA


----------

